# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Спектакли, сценки, конферанс >  Конферанс. Художественное чтение.

## Ангелина - 1

На 1 мая у нас будет концерт ВИА (будут исполнены хиты разных лет), меня попросили в паузах, пока музыканты отдыхают сделать конферанс. У кого был опыт, дайте совет пожалуйста. Я тут взяла на форуме несколько монологов - возможно их почитаю. А вот как начать? И как подвести к монологам?
Извините, если похожая тема уже где-то есть, я не нашла.

----------


## Tasha1979

Есть такая книжка - Настольная книга конферансье: взрослые и детс¬кие концертные программы / С. В. Турыгина, А. Н. Ку-гач. — Ростов н/Д : Феникс, 2009. — 186, [4] с. — (Жизнь удалась).
Конферансье, или ведущий концерта
Русский конферанс ныне является почти забытым жанром. Он сочетает универсальные актерские досто¬инства с русской ярмарочной традицией прямого об¬щения с народом, умением импровизировать (момен¬тально комментировать происходящее).
С точки зрения режиссуры, конферансье во все вре¬мена, являлся структурообразующей конструктивной деталью концерта. Его явления между блоками номе¬ров стягивали материал воедино, придавали ему осо¬бую неповторимую атмосферу взаимного доверитель¬ного общения,- во время которого зрительный зал и сцена на время становились как бы единым социу¬мом, живущим в единых предлагаемых обстоятель¬ствах. И предлагал эти обстоятельства именно конфе¬рансье. Наиболее талантливым представителям этого жанра не нужны были ни декорации, ни машинерия, ни костюмирование. Легко и непринужденно они пе¬реносили зрителя в любую эпоху, в любую ситуацию, создавая на сцене действо, которые специалисты на¬зывают «театрализованный концерт».
Но с тотальным наступлением телевидения на аванс¬цену были выдвинуты новые герои. Они на долгие годы определили эстетику ведения всех центральных концер¬тов, сведя ее до уровня простых, но как бы торжествен¬ных заявлений: «Выступает...». Назвать их стиль веде¬ния концертов конферансом можно с большой натяж¬кой. Поэтому слово «конферансье» отбывает в небытие. На смену ему выходит «высокое» звание «ведущий».
В обязанности конферансье входят объявления, то есть конферанс. Он должен уметь «держать себя», уметь делать «подводки» к объявляемым номерам и уметь «тянуть» возникающие паузы. Хорошее чувство юмора ему просто необходимо, причем уместный по¬вод он должен находить всегда и везде.
Профессия ведущего подразумевает регулярное вер¬бальное общение с публикой, умение изрекать свои мысли и находки.
Существует мнение, что, объявляя, «подавая» и «преподнося» эстрадную «звезду», конферансье в чем-то лжет. Наоборот: правдивая информация об исполните¬ле и его заслугах нередко является хорошей подпит¬кой для удачной (в то же время правдивой) подводки! И тут чем больше ведущий будет иметь в своем блокно¬те хорошей и полезной информации — тем лучше.
Например, конферансье Андрей Ломакин умело может придать полученной информации некую ритмическую форму. Вот некоторые записи из его рабочего блокнота:
Я желаю побольше угара 
Тем, кто с нами гуляет в ночи. 
Я с тоскою сегодня не пара, Дорогие мои москвичи!
В вихре снов — озорных иль кошмарных — 
Засыпает родная страна... 
Много пар абсолютно непарных, 
А «Непара» такая — одна! 
Ты пробовал виски, шампанское, брагу, 
Коньяк и мадеру — не брал тебя хмель! 
Теперь, мой хороший, глотни «Джагу-джагу». 
Глотнул? Поздравляю. Поет Катя Лель! 
Летом — жарко. Солнце — исто: 
Абрикосы, виноград... 
И «Бродячие артисты» 
Поспешают в «Зимний сад»! 
Поет Алексей Глызин! 
Эстрадная наша «звезда»! 
Герой рок-н-ролла всегда! 
Певец, композитор, поэт! 
Ему посвящаю куплет! 
Он мультиинструменталист! 
И лучший в стране гитарист!
Такой-растакой он один!
Встречайте — Владимир Кузьмин!
Для активизации вальяжных и, в сущности, рав¬нодушных посетителей этот же конферансье исполь¬зует приемы активизации. Приведем в пример один из них— после каждой строчки ведущий попросил публику делать два хлопка:
Эстрадная наша «звезда»!
(Два хлопка.)
Герой рок-н-ролла всегда!
(Два хлопка.) и т. д.
Хорошо, если ведущий, заранее Ознакомившись со сценарным планом, может придумать вступительный стихотворный конферанс. С такой заготовкой он бу¬дет чувствовать себя намного уверенней.

Вступительный конферанс
к празднику 9 мая
Мне приветствовать вас и легко, и хитро, 
Я на сцене стою в двух шагах от метро... 
Вся страна моя праздником общим живет, 
Вот и к нашей эстраде подходит народ... 
От лихой непогоды нас, Господь, сбереги! 
Все яснее, все громче я слышу шаги!.. 
Ждет вас нынче концерт, он по-своему нов. 
Вас порадует песней Василий Пьянов! 
Мы услышим в толпе заразительный стон, 
Лишь возьмет Маша Власова аккордеон! 
Если где-то ты здесь, если ты не ослеп, 
Ты увидишь Беляйкина мастерский степ! 
Чтобы помнил причину веселья народ,
Нам военные песни Чижова споет!
Нет, товарищи, дамы, друзья, господа, —
Нам от «Русской матрешки» не уйти никуда!
О Москве, о любви, о пожатии рук
Пропоет вам Владимир Загороднюк!
И овациям, право, не будет конца,
Если «Пламя» согреет ваши сердца!
Я представил, как мог, своих милых коллег.
Начинаем концерта веселый разбег!
Будут ночи короче, а сутки — длинней.
Вас люблю очень-очень —
Ломакин Андрей!

Конферанс
для детских концертных программ
1. (На сцену выходят двое ведущих в спортивной форме.)
—	Здравствуйте, ребята! Давно мы с вами не виде¬лись... Дайте-ка поглядеть, какие вы стали...
Да... За минувший этот год 
Вы подросли и стали старше, 
Победно двигаясь вперед, 
Чеканя шаг в спортивном марше.
—	Желаем вам побед чудесных, 
Боевых и интересных,
Чтоб в спортивном важном деле 
Вы достичь сумели б цели!
—	Вы, ребята, конечно, понимаете, что мы с (имя) пришли сюда не одни. С нами наши друзья — юные артисты! А раз так...
—	Значит, будет концерт!
—	Сейчас, как полагается, концерт наш начинается!
—	К началу все готово, имеет первым слово... 
(Объявляет исполнителя.)

2. (На сцене яркий свет. Зрители встречают ве¬дущих аплодисментами.)
1-й. Добрый вечер!
2-й. Всем привет! Мы знакомы с вами? 
(Ответ зала.) 
1-й. Нет? 
2-й.
Кто из вас мне скажет тут,
Как с ведущей нас зовут? 
(Ответ зала.)
1-й.
Артемон и Буратино — 
Мои верные друзья! 
Так хотелось им сегодня, 
Чтоб программу вела я! 
2-й.
Перед вами мужичок с ноготок. 
Ну, конечно, это я — Филиппок. 
Думаю, что как ведущий 
Буду я совсем не плох. 
1-й.
У меня сомнений нет. 
Но... Твой нелепый внешний вид 
Меня очень даже злит. 
Должен ты его сменить. 
2-й. Я согласен, так и быть.
(Филиппок уходит. На сцене остается Малъвина.)
1-й.
Я же время не теряю, 
Первый номер объявляю. 
На сцене... с песней... (Номер.)

3.
—	Скажи, (имя), ты в какой-нибудь студии Дома творчества занимаешься?
—	Конечно, в студии декоративно-прикладного твор¬чества. А ты?
—	А я член клуба «Голиаф». Занимаюсь восточны¬ми единоборствами.
—	А я музыкальную школу посещаю.
—	А я недавно в ЮДПД занимался.
—	ЮДПД — это что?
—	Юношеские добровольные пожарные отряды.
—	Наверное, интересно?
—	Не знаю... Я в ЮДПД не успеваю из-за трениро¬вок в клубе «Голиаф».
— Не стремись и не старайся 
Быть участником всего, 
Ты одним лишь занимайся, 
Будет все ВП и О!
—	Что значит ВП и О?!
—	Великолепно! Прекрасно! И отлично!
—	Правильно! Чтобы у нас с тобой все было ВП и О, давай скорее ОСНП!
—	А что значит ОСНП?
—	Объявим Следующий Номер Программы. 
(Объявляет исполнителя.)

4.
—	Добрый вечер, друзья, добрый вечер! 
Мы желаем, приветствуя вас,
Чтобы эти хорошие встречи 
Не случайными были для вас.
—	Мы собравшимся искренне рады 
И сейчас заявляем для всех,
Что для нас самой лучшей наградой
Будут ваши улыбки и смех.
—	С доброй встречей, друзья, 
С доброй встречей!
Вы концерт нам позвольте начать. 
Мы надеемся, что в этот вечер 
Никому не придется скучать.
—	Зал сегодня нарядно украшен, 
Будет каждый улыбкой согрет. 
Всем собравшимся зрителям нашим 
От души шлем мы этот привет.
(Номер.)

5. 
— Как видите, ваше желание еще раз услышать этого исполнителя мы выполнили немедленно, без вся¬кой волокиты...
—	И, подчеркиваю, без дополнительного вознаграж¬дения...
—	Чего, чего?
—	Дополнительного вознаграждения!
—	Ты имеешь в виду... бурных аплодисментов?
—	Ну, конечно же, (имя соведущего). Ты как все¬гда угадала!
(Аплодисменты зрителей.)

6.	(После аплодисментов.)
—	Я очень тронута вашим дружеским отношением к нашим артистам.
—	Откровенно говоря, (имя соведущего), я на это и рассчитывал.
—	Очень надеюсь, что вы свое дружеское к ним отношение сохраните до конца...
—	...и мы сможем спокойно продолжать наш кон¬церт.
(Номер.)

7.	— Пора начинать концерт.
—	Силами оркестра народных инструментов?
—	Нет, силами другого коллектива...
—	Какого?
(Второй ведущий показывает на задник сцены, где яркими огнями горит слово «Зима».)
—	Что это за коллектив?
—	Коллектив (читает по буквам) Замечательных, Изумительных Молодых... Артистов!
—	Интересно! А где же эти артисты?
—	За кулисами! В полном составе!
—	Как?.. Наши студийцы?
—	Да, наши студийцы. Среди них имеются и пев¬цы, и танцоры, и модели, и театралы, и... Словом, много «и»!
—	В таком случае, действительно, пора начинать концерт.
—	Ну что ж, начнем! Первым номером нашей про¬граммы...
(Объявление номера.)

8. 
— Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья! Наши студий¬цы — участники сегодняшнего концерта — поручили мне передать вам от них искренний и теплый привет. Они просили меня сказать вам, что все они хотят, что¬бы ваш отдых был приятным и чтобы вы, уважаемые зрители, получили удовольствие. Поверьте мне: каж¬дый из них, не жалея сил, постарается продемонстри¬ровать вам свое мастерство. Если вам что-нибудь по¬нравится в нашей программе, не стесняйтесь показать нам это. Ведь учить вас, как это делается, пожалуй, не надо: камыш ловцы умеют приветствовать и благо¬дарить. Итак, приветствуйте! На сцене...
(Объявление исполнителя.)

----------

karpik-hoi (09.03.2016), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), ЗАНЯТАЯ (16.04.2016), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Tasha1979

Конферанс
для взрослых концертных программ
1. (Звучит небольшое музыкальное вступление, на авансцене двое ведущих.)
1-й. Здравствуйте! 
2-й. Здравствуйте! 
Оба. Добрый вечер!
1-й. На старте: песни, танцы, частушки, джаз... 
2-й. Начинается встреча, долгожданная встреча, имя которой...
Оба. «Веселый час»!
1-й. Садитесь поближе, расправьте плечи, приго¬товьте ладони приветствовать нас!
2-й. Начинается встреча, долгожданная встреча, имя которой...
Оба. «Веселый час»!
(Аплодисменты.)
1-й. Итак, дорогие друзья, в нашем распоряжении целый час! Если точно, шестьдесят минут! 
2-й. А еще точнее, пятьдесят девять! 
1-й. Почему пятьдесят девять?
2-й. Потому что одну минуту мы с тобой уже отго¬ворили.
1-й. Неужели целую минуту? 
2-й. Ровно минуту!
1-й. Вот уж никак не думал. В таком случае не будем терять драгоценного времени, приступим к про¬грамме!
(К зрителям), Здравствуйте!
2-й. Мы уже здоровались.
1-й. Неужели? А я и забыл. Поехали в таком слу¬чае дальше! Итак, дорогие друзья, в нашем распоря¬жении ровно пятьдесят девять минут!
2-й. А еще точнее пятьдесят восемь!
1-й. Почему пятьдесят восемь?
2-й. Потому что прошла еще одна минута.
1-й. Неужели целая минута?
2-й. Ровно минута.
1-й. Что же делать?
2-й. Все очень просто: научиться разговаривать ко¬ротко и ясно! 
1-й. Понятно. 2-й. Что понятно?
1-й. Именно так и называется наша первая песня «Теперь мне все понятно». А исполнит ее... (имя ис¬полнителя).
(Номер.)

2.	— Что-то я смотрю: далеко не все места заняты в зрительном зале. Раньше это было свидетельством того, что публике не нравится данная программа.
—	А теперь это свидетельствует о том, что публика задерживается в буфете или пробках на дороге. Так что не стоит слишком волноваться. После номера, который ты сейчас объявишь, зал будет полностью заполнен. Объявляй!
(Объявление номера.)

3.	— Добрый вечер, друзья! Я вижу, вы все уже на своих местах, у нас тоже все уже на своих местах, так что мы можем начать концерт.
—	Как вы уже, вероятно, догадались, нам с (имя соведущего) поручено вести этот концерт. Мы явля¬емся как бы экскурсоводами в нашей программе.
— Мы будем вам объяснять, кто играет, кто поет, кто танцует, почему танцует...— одним словом, забот у нас хватает.
—	Но главная забота и нас, и всего нашего коллек¬тива — провести концерт весело, интересно и жизне¬радостно.
—	Наверняка, каждый из вас ждет от нас чего-то нового. Мы действительно приготовили для вас совер¬шенно новую программу. И в этом вы сейчас убеди¬тесь. Обманывать мы вас не будем...
—	Обманывать вас будет только (имя фокусника). А у нас совсем другая цель: нам надо было незаметно ввести вас в нашу праздничную программу...
—	...а посему разрешите объявить вам первый но¬мер программы...
(Объявление номера.)

4. — Дорогие зрители, разрешите мне передать вам привет от всех участников сегодняшнего концерта. Мои коллеги по искусству и я действительно очень рады встретиться с вами.
—	Нам радостно, что вы решили доверить нам свой досуг, и мы постараемся сделать все, чтобы вам было интересно сегодня.
—	И понятно, почему это так!.. Ведь вы нам оказа¬ли доверие, пришли на наше выступление, а могли бы просто просидеть возле телевизора, полежать на диване или, наконец, простоять около пивного киос¬ка. Выбор у вас был большой... И все-таки вы здесь! Мы безусловно оправдаем ваше доверие, сделаем про¬веденные минуты в этом зале приятными!

5.— Следующий номер нашей программы— му¬зыкальный.
—	Прекрасно! Наши зрители любят музыку.
—	Но некоторые из них, по моим сведениям, не ко всем музыкальным инструментам относятся одинако¬во. Скрипка, рояль, виолончель не пользуются у них всеобщим уважением. А вот — баян...
—	Один скептик о баяне выразился так: «Баян? По¬думаешь, музыкальный инструмент! Две дюжины пер¬ламутровых пуговиц и немножко спертого воздуха».
—	Сейчас вы услышите, чего может добиться на¬стоящий музыкант на «перламутровых пуговицах».
(Номер.)

6. — Я очень рад успеху наших артистов!
—	А вот у некоторых людей чужой успех вызывает какие-то нездоровые чувства и мысли.
—	Это даже не зависть... Просто чужой успех такие люди объясняют словом: «везет».
—	Между тем, успех — это результат хорошей, доб¬росовестной работы. Правда, бывают в жизни мелкие удачи или неудачи, иногда даже не зависящие от че¬ловека, когда, действительно, одним «везет», а дру¬гим «не везет».
—	Мы постараемся, чтобы вам, дорогие друзья, се¬годня «везло». Никаких пауз, нарушений, отключений света у нас не будет. Концерт будет идти точно «по расписанию». Следующим номером нашей программы...
(Объявление номера.)

7. По опыту знаю: все люди разные, и вкусы у них тоже разные, оттого им и нравятся разные номера на¬шего концерта. Но есть один вид искусства, который безошибочно нравится всем. Знаете, что это?
(Ответ зала.)
—	Ну, конечно же, это танцы! Вот когда на сцене начинается задорный, веселый танец, никто не оста¬нется спокойным: ни молодой парень, ни сидящая ря¬дом с ним девушка, ни солидный человек, ни пожи¬лая дама. Каждый из них включается в танец, подра¬жая исполнителям. Итак, на сцене хореографическая студия «Надежда» с танцем...
( Номер.)
—	Очень хорошо, что (имя исполнителя) испол¬нил нам популярную, любимую всеми вами песню. Вот ведь какое дело: казалось бы, к чему мне или вам услышать лишний раз песню, которую мы с вами — и не только мы с вами, а и весь народ знает и любит? Не лучше ли познакомиться с чем-то новым?
— Ан, нет. Всех тянет на известные уже песни. Я прав? (Ответ зала.) А вы задумывались, друзья, как это получается, что одна песня делается знамени¬той и любимой, а другая — не хуже, казалось бы, са¬мой популярной — не полюбилась народу. И никто ничего не может поделать... От чего это зависит? От многого. Только те мелодии, те слова, что задели наши души, становятся знаменитыми, счастливыми. Только та песня, что помогает людям жить, любить, — радует нас всех. Вы, может быть, спросите: зачем вы это рас¬сказываете нам? Это надо знать композиторам и по¬этам, певцам и певицам... Правильно! Но и мы с вами — слушатели и зрители, для которых создаются песни, должны точно представлять себе суть дела. Ведь от нас с вами, в конце концов, зависит, станет песня попу¬лярной или нет. Так вот, разрешите от вашего имени поблагодарить нашего артиста (имя исполнителя) за то, что он согрел нас душевной, популярной песней!
(Аплодисменты.)

----------

ajnbybz (02.04.2021), karpik-hoi (09.03.2016), pikolka (28.01.2019), zizi (02.09.2016), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), ЗАНЯТАЯ (16.04.2016), Лилия Разаковна (15.11.2017), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Тыря (19.09.2016)

----------


## Tasha1979

«Народный конферанс»
(праздничная концертная программа,
посвященная Дню учителя)
(Перед началом действия звучит музыка и голос диктора за кулисами.) 
Диктор.
В Камышлове золотая осень,
В Камышлове красота такая,
Что мы у природы просим:
Не надо весны и мая.
Пускай золотятся листья
Своим небывалым светом,
Октябрь подарил нам праздник.
Спасибо ему за это!
Нас долго мучили сомненья,
Чем в этот раз вас удивить.
И все пришли мы к заключенью,
Что форму надо изменить.
Внезапно родилось решенье, 
Чтоб праздник этот не забыть, 
Поздравленья ваши с формой нашей 
Решили вместе мы объединить!
 — Сегодняшнюю праздничную программу будут ве¬сти народные представители, почетные граждане на¬шего города — бабка Матрена и дед Игнат. Привет¬ствуйте!
(Выходят бабка с дедкой.) 
Дед.
Уважаемые жители Камышлова и района! 
Я и жена моя Матрена 
Уполномочены начальством разным 
Повесть средь вас учительский праздник. 
Вы заметили, я, как честный славянин, 
Вести программу буду не один. 
Бабка. Кто такой есть славянин?
Дед
Процентов на пять — мордвин,
Процентов на десять — болгарин,
А все остальное — татарин!
Если чукчу добавить в нагрузку,
То выйдет настоящий русский! 
Бабка.
Да хватит тебе брехать!
Надыть программу начинать!
Дед.
А для началу, 
Чтоб стало веселей, 
Просим учителей поздравить 
Хфициальных всех гостей.
(Официальное поздравление представителей город¬ской администрации. Награждение педагогов.) 
Дед.
Товарищи-граждане и всякие разные! 
Я продолжаю учительский праздник 
И наш обстоятельный с вами разговор, 
Поскольку я главный тут режиссер. 
Начальство долго изволило гадать, 
Кого к нам на праздник сюда приглашать. 
Лично сам товарищ Чигрин 
Хотел, чтоб Киркоров для вас пел один. 
Бабка.
Я возражаю, не надо Филиппа!
Не то все куры подохнут от гриппа.
Нынче (фамилия заведующей отделом образования) нам дала понять,
Что всех, кого коснулся праздник, 
Педагоги сами будут поздравлять. 
Дед.
А начнем мы с вами с ГОРОНО,
Им первыми выступить почетное право дано. 
(Выступление ГОРОНО.) 
Дед-
А вот следующие красавицы 
Уж больно школой своей хвалятся. 
Они с Константиновского района. 
Приглашай их сюда, Матрена! 
Бабка.
Да, девицы пятой школы очень хороши! 
Давайте поприветствуем сейчас их от души!
Пусть поведают всем нам,
Что желают в этот день учителям. 
(Выступление педагогов представленной школы.) 
Дед.
На дворе ядрена осень, 
Грусть-тоску она наносит.
Бабка.
Да, жизнь какая-то пошла, 
Нету света и тепла! 
Дед.
Эх! Все пропадом пропадай! 
Поеду я отдыхать в миллиардный Китай. 
Там почти задаром 
Куплю Матрене подарок. 
Бабка.
Какой Китай? Какой подарок?
Совсем ты, что ли, спятил, старый?
Я тебе покажу Китай!
Давай программу продолжай! 
Дед. Какую программу? 
Бабка. Концерт! 
Дед. Господи! Я и забыл,
У меня ж тут написано в конце:
«Продолжают праздничный концерт
Педагоги из детских садов».
Я их часами слушать готов!
(Выступление педагогов детских садов.) 
Дед.
Шестью шесть — тридцать шесть, 
Тридцать шесть в колоде карт... 
Сыгранем, бабуля, раз...
Бабка.
Щас получишь прямо в глаз! 
Ты забыл, что школа «шесть» 
Поздравленье будет несть?
 Дед.
Ты, Матрена, помолчи,
На меня ты не кричи,
Говори ты с благородством,
А не с кривляньем и юродством.
Они ведь не какие-то изгои,
А настоящие «Камышловские ковбои»! 
Бабка.
Я про то и говорю.
А прыть свою я усмирю.
Отдай, старик, девчатам честь,
На сцене — школа номер шесть! 
(Выступление педагогов школы.)
 Бабка.
Слушай, Игнат!
Давеча я вставала к внучке,       -
Ты во сне шептал: «Жучка! Жучка!»
Это ты к чему, старик? 
Дед. Тьфу! Типун тебе на язык! 
Бабка (уходя). Ха-ха-ха! 
Дед.
Вот ведь язва!
Вот ведь блоха!
Ох, и задам я ей перцу сейчас! 
Ну, а теперь с поздравлениями для вас 
Коллектив школы номер семь!
Давайте поаплодируем им всем!
Бабка.
Да, о таком концерте только мечтать,
И нечего даже в Сочи летать!
У нас здесь свои большие таланты. 
Дед. Вот и я говорю, что все мы — атланты! 
Бабка. Какие атланты? К чему это ты? 
Дед.
К тому, что ты рано вышла сюды! 
Как возьму щас тебя в охапку, 
Так сразу откроешь папку, 
Чтоб номера объявлять! 
Бабка. Ну, это еще как сказать! 
Дед.
О чем здесь говорить?
Как можно такой бестолковою быть?
Зови девчат из школы «один»! 
Бабка. Слушаюсь, мой господин!
 (Выступление педагогов.) 
Дед. Слушай, бабка!
Зачем господином меня называешь?
Этим ты меня оскорбляешь!
Я тебе не новый русский,
И не щеголь я французский!
Ты должна это понять
И впредь меня не обзывать! 
Бабка. Ну, развел опять лекции!
Старый ты расстегай,
Номер давай объявляй! 

Дед.
Наш следующий номер... Э... забыл!
Бабка.
Свистел, пыхтел и помер.
Господи, прямо беда!
Ну-кысь, давай сюда! (Читает.)
Выступают педагоги из детского дома!
Хорошие девчата! Я с ними знакома. 
(Выступление педагогов детского дома.) 
(Выходит сначала одна бабка.) 
Бабка.
Что-то Игната не видно нигде!
Наверное, чую, сейчас быть беде! 
(Выходит дед.) 
Дед.
Ну, бабка, даешь,
Постыдись хоть людей,
Как будто для всех я сегодня злодей!
А я, между прочим, хорош, как всегда,
Что я опоздал — это все ерунда!
Давай-ка попросим наших гостей
Поздравить сегодня учителей. 
(Выступление артистов. Выходит сначала бабка.) 
Бабка (кричит). Игнат!
Дед. Да здесь я! Вот беда, и покурить некогда! 
Бабка.
Ты опять, дед, за свое?
Ох, и горе ты мое! 
Ой! (Хватается руками за поясницу.) 
Дед.
Ну, что? Никак, радикулит?
А туда же? Как трактор, шумит!
Люди, вы нас тут простите.
Мы — к врачу, а вы тут поглядите
Школу № 58.
Ну что, на сцену их попросим? 
(Аплодисменты.Выступление педагогов объявлен¬ной школы.) 
Бабка.
Где, Игнат, вечер ты был? 
Про меня совсем забыл?
Дед. Я в спортшколе пребывал. 
Бабка. И чего ты там? Зевал? 
Дед-
Ну, Матрена, обижаешь!
Приглядеться не желаешь?
Всех девчат я поражаю,
Красой тела удивляю.
Накачал мышцу вчерась. 
Бабка. Выглядишь ты, как карась! 
Дед-
А сама-то, чоль, не лучше,
Потактичней, бабка, будь же!
Объемы мои за кадром оставим,
Лучше давай выступленье объявим! 
Бабка.
На сцене твои кореша —
Педагоги из ДЮСШ! 
(Выступление педагогов спортшколы.) 
Дед. Матрена, скажи мне, который час? 
Бабка. Наверное, пять!
Дед. Тогда готовься! Сейчас наше время поздрав¬лять!
Бабка.
Я уже давно готова. 
Бери, старик, ты первым слово! 
Все, что знаешь, говори 
Или место уступи! 
Дед.
Тебе перечить не хочу,
А то по шее получу! 
Бабка.
Пожелаю всем вам я,
Чтоб была крепка семья.
Муж подобен был Игнату,
Вот тогда все будет сладу. 
Дед.
Ну, Матрена, ты назло
 Говоришь, что повезло? 
Бабка.
Ну, тогда поклянемся навсегда 
Не ругаться никогда! Да?
 Дед. Да!
Прежде чем сказать «До свидания», 
Хочу высказать свои пожелания: 
Чтоб были здоровы и телом ядрены, 
Чтоб шустрыми были, как бабка Матрена. 
Ведение программы свое завершаем. 
Живите богато! Мы вас покидаем.
Бабка. До свидания!
Дед. До новых встреч!

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Tasha1979

«Ярмарка эстрады»
(Звучит веселая музыка. На ее фоне раздается дружный смех.
В прорезях занавеса появляются смеющиеся лица ведущих. На ведущих — костюмы скоморохов, клоун¬ские колпаки, огромные бабочки-банты. Улыбаясь, они обращаются к зрителям.)
Ведущий 1. Почтеннейшая публика! 
Ведущий 2. Уважаемые гости!
Ведущий 1. Бросьте печалиться, хмуриться бросьте! 
Ведущий 2.
Просим входить и просим садиться,
Просим вас всех от души веселиться!
 Ведущий 1.
Больше улыбок, веселья и смеха —
Ждет вас, друзья, скоморошья потеха!
Ведущий 2.
Объяснить, друзья, вам рады —
Вы на ярмарке эстрады! 
Ведущий 1.
Не могу никак понять,
Что здесь будут продавать? 
Ведущий 2.
Продаем на нашей ярмарке
Не бананы и не яблоки,
Не дубленки, не сапожки,
Не кулоны, не сережки,
Не мохер, не коверкот... 
Ведущий 1. Во, дает! Ничего не продает!
Ведущий 2.
Здесь, на ярмарке эстрады,
Показать вам будем рады
Все, что пригодно для эстрады! 
Ведущий 1.
Ишь, купец! Товар расхваливает,
Комплименты всем раздаривает...
Да, хвалить ты — молодец! 
Ведущий 2.
Этот ловкий молодец
И обманет, как купец!
Покажи товар лицом —
Вот и дело все с концом! 
Ведущий 1.
Покажи нам для затравки
Свой товар из-под прилавка.
Вон чего-то там торчит!
Может, это дефицит? 
Ведущий 2.
Раз народ так говорит,
Получайте дефицит! 
(Занавес открывается. На сцене — первое выступ¬ление артистов.)
Ведущий 1. К дефициту есть добавка! 
Ведущий 2. Что, опять из-под прилавка? 
Ведущий 1.
Нет, мой друг! На этот раз —
Для души! (Обращаясь к зрителям)
Для всех для вас! (Номер.)
Ведущий 2.
Смотри, честной народ приуныл...
Может, им концерт наш не мил?
Вон, кто весел, а кто и нос повесил-
Ведущий 1.
Песня, которая сейчас прозвучит,
Нагонит им аппетит. 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 2.
Напели, мы вам здесь немало,
Определить цену товара время настало. 
Ведущий 1.
Если нравится — то хлопайте,
А не нравится — то топайте. 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 1.
А сейчас все без исключения
Получают песенное угощение. 
Ведущий 2.
Кушайте, питайтесь,
В тоску не ударяйтесь! 
(Номер.)
Ведущий 1. Что это с нами было? 
Ведущий 2.
Неужели мы в нее (него) влюбились, 
Что разом чувств лишились? 
Ведущий 1.
Предлагаю не торопиться, 
С чувствами тут же определиться. 
Если на другого певца западем, 
То, пока идет номер, мы отойдем.
(Номер.) Ведущий 1.
Вот видишь, публика улыбается, 
Значит, в артистов тоже влюбляется!
Ведущий 2. У меня на этот счет свое мнение!
Чье дальше по программе идет выступление?
(Номер.)
Ведущий 2 (сквозь зубы). Товар, как товар, ничего удивительного! 
Ведущий 1.
Что-то пробубнил ты очень язвительно!
Если хочешь чего предложить,
Тогда успевай, надо спешить!
Публика наша уже разогрета,
Может, понравится ей выступление это? 
(Номер) 
Ведущий 2.
Ну-ка, что там у тебя осталось?
Ничего больше нигде не завалялось? 
Ведущий 1.
Товара могу предложить я немерено,
Качество его комиссией проверено!
Каждый номер так хорош,
Сам увидишь и поймешь! 
Ведущий 2.
Ты мне про товар не сказывай,
А лицом его всем показывай! 
( Номер.)
Ведущий 1 (потирая руки).
Чувствую, весь эстрадный мой товар 
Принесет большой навар!
Ведущий 2.
Рассуждаешь, как купец,
Но ведь это не конец!
Ярмарка набрала ход,
Рукоплещет ей народ.
Чтоб не испортить сей картинки,
Продемонстрируй нам новинки! 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 2.
Что-то ты скупишься, брат,
Или покупателям не рад?
Прилавки твои опустели,
А ты шевелишься еле-еле!
Ведущий 1.
Ты чего развыступался?
Сам бы с носом не остался!
Языком работать можешь,
Как напарник мне поможешь? 
Ведущий 2.
Да, не время нам ругаться,
Будем вместе мы стараться!
Удивим честной народ,
Кто там следующий поет? 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 2.
Наши солисты поют, хороводятся,
От их пения публика заводится.
Товар на заказ поступает мгновенно,
Выступают артисты попеременно.
Ведущий 1.
Эй, покупатели, чего приуныли?
Про свои обязанности, видно, вы забыли?
Ведущий 2.
Аплодисментами платите, не скупитесь,
На ярмарке эстрады с нами веселитесь! 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 1.
Вот они, наши исполнители —
Современных песен любители. 
Ведущий 2.
Поют, как соловушки заливаются,
Показать вам талант свой стараются.
 Ведущий 1.
Вы артистов наших поддержите,
Крики «Браво!» им громко подарите!
 Ведущий 2.
Ведь от хорошего словечка
Сладко екает сердечко. 
(Номер.)
Ведущий 1. Следующего артиста кто будет объяв¬лять?
Ведущий 2. Кто из нас постарше — тому и решать!
Ведущий 1.
Значит, я, значит, я,
Пришла очередь моя! 
(Объявляет номер.) 
Ведущий 2.
Мне сейчас по секрету сказали,
Что детей очень много в зале. 
Ведущий 1. Для детей тоже товар имеется! 
Ведущий 2. Какой? 
Ведущий 1. Сказка, разумеется!
Давным-давно в далекой стране
Летала ведьма на помеле!
Ведущий 2. Нет, не то! Давай снова! 
Ведущий 1.
Давным-давно, лет примерно пять,
Самодеятельные артисты стали выступать.
Тех, кто покорил собою всех,
Ожидал большой успех. .
Теперь на концертах из года в год
Им аплодирует народ.
 Ведущий 2.
Тили-тили— трали-вали,
Сейчас их будем объявлять.
 Ведущий 1.
Тили-тили, их не ждали,
А они будут выступать. 
(Номер.)
Ведущий 2. Номера у них на «ять»! 
Ведущий 1. Дальше будем продолжать!
 Ведущий 2.
Да! Открой, народ честной, уши,
Солиста этого послушай! 
(Номер.) 
Ведущий 1.
Глянь, народ в ладоши бьет, старается,
Значит, ярмарка эстрады продолжается! 
Ведущий 2.
Благодарствие примите,
В подарок песню получите! 
(Номер.)
Ведущий 1. Ярмарке эстрады все артисты рады! 
Ведущий 2.
Смотри, какие ноты берут, 
Сидеть спокойно не дают!
Ведущий 1.
Эй, приятель, не зевай,
Артистам нашим подпевай! 
(Номер.)
 Ведущий 1.
А теперь позвольте, дорогие гости,
Отдать вам наше нижайшее почтение,
Поблагодарить за посещение... 
Ведущий 2.
Приходите в другой раз, уважим,
Наш товар на ярмарке новый покажем. (Звучит веселая музыка. Занавес закрывается. В прорезях занавеса появляются скоморохи, которые прощаются со зрителями.)
Ведущий 1. Теперь уж сами гуляйте... 
Ведущий 2. И сами себя развлекайте! 
(Зрители покидают зал.)

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Tasha1979

«Мы для вас споем и спляшем!»
(концерн)
Чтец (в записи). Добрый вечер, уважаемая публи¬ка! Встречайте!
Прехорошенькая Маня!
И по нраву всем вам — Саня!
Маня в легком сарафане,
Саня — в штанах, карман на кармане.
Вечно ссорятся и друг друга грызут... 
(На сцену выходят Саня и Маня.) 
Чтец (продолжает). Не успела представить, а они уже тут как тут! 
Саня.
Привет, друзья, привет, народ, 
Что в славном городе живет! 
Не слышу я от вас ответ, 
Ведь передал я вам привет!
(Зал: «Здравствуйте! Привет!!!) 
Саня (обращается к Мане).
Маня, что грустишь опять?
Снова будем воевать? 
Маня. Саня, есть одна мысля... 
Саня (перебивая).
Ну, об этом опосля!
Нужно наш концерт начать
И гостей скорей встречать. 
Маня.
Что за гости? Как их звать?
Что о них можно сказать? 
Саня.
Люди эти местные.
Ну очень интересные! 
Маня.
Тогда не будем традиций нарушать 
Овациями будем сегодня их встречать!
(Аплодисменты. Номер.)
Маня.
Я от этих песен балдею,
А еще танцую под них, как умею.
Саня.
Да, публику ты заводишь классно,
И стараешься не напрасно!
Может, выступишь прямо сейчас? 
Маня. Нет, уж как-нибудь в другой раз! 
(Номер.)
Маня (обращается к Сане).
 Саня, что ты замолчал, 
Или снова осерчал?
Саня.
Осерчаешь здесь с тобой. 
Все нужно делать с головой. 
Про гостей забыла ты? 
Где подарки? Где цветы?
 Маня.
Не надо, братец, наступать!
Это должен ты решать! 
Саня. А если б не было меня? 
Маня.
Подключилась бы родня.
А вон они... гурьбой идут. 
Саня (испуганно). Смотрите, чего-то там несут... 
(Звучит музыка. Входит родня — молодые парни. В руках у них большой кейс.)
Родня (обращается к Мане). Вот, принесли, как ты велела! (Ставят кейс и уходят.) 
Саня ( потирая руки ).
Вот это дело, так уж дело!
Давай посмотрим, что же в нем? 
Маня.
Посмотрим мы с тобой потом. 
А пока... немного отдохнем, 
И предоставим сцену девице, 
Которая за кулисой томится. 
(Номер.)
Саня (пытается открыть кейс). Ну, давай же, открывай!
Маня (останавливает его). Саня, да усмири свой аппетит!
Саня (сердито). Скажи тогда, что там лежит?
Маня. Не скажу! Пошевели мозгами и сам угадай! 
Саня. Там лежит... праздничный каравай! 
Маня. Нет!
Саня. Может, баксов полон он?
Маня (раздраженно). Да нет же, думай!
Саня.
Ну, чтобы ты не серчала,
Отвечаю. Там песенные материалы. 
Маня.
Подметил ты это точно,
Вызывай певцов сюда срочно! 
(Номер.)
Маня. Саня, а что еще здесь хранится? 
Саня. Наверное, от других песен страница! 
Маня. Ты меня уже достал! 
Саня. Что, совсем не угадал?
Маня. Наполовину! (Достает из кейса красные сапожки.)
Запомни-ка, братец:
Кроме песни существует и танец! 
Саня.
Вот дуреха! Что молчала?
Как будто в рот воды набрала.
Танцев ждет уже народ.
Смотри, в ладоши громко бьет. 
(Маня объявляет выступление танцевального кол¬лектива.) 
(Номер.)
Саня. Что дальше?
Маня. Пока секрет. Сейчас посмотрю, достану пред¬мет. (Достает.)
Маня.
По-моему, это, друзья, микрофон. 
Почему в этом кейсе находится он? 
Саня.
Кажется, я догадался, это же проще простого! 
Никто не поет сейчас без такого! 
(Номер.)
(Маня выходит на сцену в большой шляпе, укра¬шенной осенними листьями, цветами, фруктами.)
Саня. Маня, какой у тебя прикид!
Маня (красуясь).
Правда, классно!
Значит, старалась я не напрасно.
Хочешь, подарю тебе? 
Саня.
Это чудо носи сама, балаболка!
А к моему костюму подойдет бейсболка! (Надевает бейсболку.) 
Маня (обиженно).
Подумаешь, а ведь я пошутила,
Просто сообщить тебе позабыла,
Что, несмотря на смену погоды,
К нам прибыл сегодня театр моды! 
(Выступление театра моды.) 
Саня.
Маня, ты кейс случайно не потеряла? 
А то бы одна здесь зрителей развлекала! 
Маня.
Какой ты заботливый, братишка, 
Но кейс доверять тебе — это уж слишком! 
(Забирает кейс.)
Саня.
Позволь-ка, сестрица, и мне посмотреть,
Сейчас мы узнаем, кто будет петь. 
(Достает картину с изображение радуги.) 
Маня. А это что еще такое? 
Саня. Не знаю, Маня, что-то цветное! 
Маня. А, ну-ка, Саня, картинку поверни! 
Саня. Маня, да это же «Радуга», смотри! 
(Песня в исполнении вокальной группы «Радуга».) 
Саня. Маня, ты любишь танцы? 
Маня. Люблю! А особенно те, которые танцуют иностранцы.
Саня. Смотри, кроссовки «Адидас»! 
Маня. Вот станцевать бы в них сейчас!
Да подожди ты, Маня, успокойся, 
Объявить артистов настройся. 
(Танец.)
Саня. Ну что, теперь и ты пляши! 
Маня.
Да ты меня не смеши!
Здесь ведь тебе не гулянка.
И я ведь русская, а не иностранка!   
Саня.
Ты бы лучше пальцы не гнула,
А в кейс опять свой заглянула.
Может, там найдется вещица,
Которая для объявления номера пригодится. 
(Маня достает журнал мод.) 
Саня. Эта вещица будет в самый раз! (Обращается в зал.)
Театр моды выступит для вас! 
(Выступление театра моды.) 
Маня (обращаясь к Сане).
Тебе понравились девицы? 
Саня.
Неплохие мастерицы.
Наряды все шикарные,
Девчонки очень гарные! 
Маня (обиженно).
Ну и ладно! Ну и пусть!
Хочешь, я сейчас пройдусь
Точно так же как они? 
Саня.
Себя, Маня, не срами.
Снова кейс свой открывай,
Что осталось — вынимай! 
(Маня достает фотографию.) 
Маня (показывая фотографию). Узнаешь? 
Это наш знаменитый Саша — солист!
Саня. Слышал его. 
По-моему, он выступает как настоящий артист!
Маня. Я объявить его уже давно готова. 
Саня. Объявляй! Тебе слово! 
(Номер.)
Саня. Маня, в кейсе что-нибудь осталось?
Маня (смотрит в кейс). Да, самая малость: 
по-моему, здесь что-то ценное!
Саня. Во, дает! Ты, Маня, эти предметы не доста¬вай,
а лучше директора на сцену приглашай!
(Приглашение директора Дома творчества.)
Маня. Саня, тут еще улыбка!
(Демонстрирует кар¬тинку с изображением улыбки.)
Саня. Слушай, это не ошибка? 
Маня.
Нет, все будет как полагается, 
Пусть зрители наши улыбаются, 
Ведь для них артисты стараются! 
(Номер.)
Саня (смотрит в кейс). Маня, посмотри, а кейс-то пустой!
Маня. Значит, нам с гостями уже пора домой! 
Саня. Всем артистам спасибо за старанье. 
Маня. А вам, дорогие гости, — за вниманье! До сви¬дания!
Саня. До новых встреч! 
(Музыка. Гости покидают зал.).

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Рамоновна

Работа двух ведущих с аудиторией





Когда звучат термины «работа с аудиторией», «публичное выступление», «ведение группы» и т.д. наше воображение практически автоматически рисует нам картинку: группа (толпа/ аудитория) раскрывших рот (смотрящих с интересом/ скукой и т.д.) слушателей (сотрудников/ зевак), внимающих (игнорирующих/ освистывающих) речь оратора (ведущего, руководителя). К чему было написано предыдущее предложение – явно перегруженное знаками препинания и чрезмерно трудное для восприятия? Для того чтобы показать - обычной и наиболее часто встречающейся ситуацией взаимодействия оратора и аудитории является ситуация «один на один».  Однако иногда наблюдаются случаи совместной работы двух ведущих с аудиторией: парный конферанс, совместное ведение тренинговой группы, выступление двух юмористов и т.д. В этой статье мы рассмотрим особенности совместной работы двух ведущих с аудиторией, ситуации в которых такая работа необходима, роли ведущих по отношению друг к другу и аудитории.

А начнем мы, как водится, с проведения аналогий. Если «в ходе выступления оратор вступает с аудиторией в своеобразную интимную связь, в которой он выступает в роли мужчины, а аудитория – в роли женщины, вне зависимости от биологического пола». Так что же происходит в ходе совместного взаимодействия двух ведущих с аудиторией? Правильно – «групповуха».

В принципе, на этом можно было бы поставить точку – мозг взрослого человека, работающий как аналоговая машина, без труда проведет параллели с собственным опытом (или наблюдениями за героями популярных немецких кинофильмов) и предоставит ответы на вопросы обозначенные в начале статьи: для чего люди вступают в подобные связи? в чем заключаются качественные отличия? что нужно сделать для того чтобы получить максимальный эффект? Какие существуют правила взаимодействия и роли относительно друг друга?

Однако рассмотрим некоторые аспекты подробнее.

ВОЗМОЖНЫЕ ВАРИАНТЫ РАБОТЫ ДВУХ ВЕДУЩИХ С АУДИТОРИЕЙ

1. Основной ведущий и его помощник

Это усложненный вариант одиночной работы. Все решения принимает «главный» ведущий, а помощник берет на себя частности: помощь в работе, настройка «зрителей», пока основной ведущий выключен из работы с аудиторией, подсказки по ходу и прочее «ассистирование». Такую форму работы обычно используют в двух случаях:

·Когда группа слишком большая и, работая в одиночку, можно многих «потерять». Тогда ассистент, находясь на периферии выступления, отслеживают работу с аудиторией, помогает и при необходимости подгоняет и вообще успевает везде, где не успевает основной ведущий.

·Когда основной ведущий стажирует «ассистента», вводя его таким образом в пространство работы с аудиторией, помогая ему при*обрести опыт. В этом случае такое ведение представляет собой промежуточный этап. Спустя какое-то время основной ведущий позволит ассистенту проводить эпизоды самостоятельно, страхуя его работу, а потом предоставит ему работать самому, осуществ*ляя на первых порах наставничество.

Если продолжить проведение аналогий, то самая прямая – тантрический секс – в ряде школ ученики «подготавливают» девушку к появлению «мастера», беря на себя вспомогательную работу, осваивая, таким образом, азы и позволяя «мастеру» сконцентрироваться на главном.

2. Ведущие работают в смену: сначала один, потом другой («понедельник, среда, пятница – я муж, а ты любовник. Вторник, четверг, суббота – наоборот. Воскресенье - выходной»),

Это тоже не совсем работа в паре. Ведущим надо согласовывать переходы и общие цели, но в рамках своего эпизода каждый из них по-прежнему работает один. И так, как хочет.

Сотрудничество здесь основано на предварительных договоренностях. Сиюминутной работы вместе нет.

3. Парная работа - ведущие работают вместе и на равных  то, что, собственно, и является предметом нашего интереса.

По-настоящему работать в паре достаточно сложно: это качественно отличается от одиночной работы. Суть заключается в том, чтобы у группы был по-прежнему один ведущий. Но в двух лицах.

Парная работа имеет дополнительные сложности, но у нее  много преимуществ:

Преимущества парной работы (для аудитории):

·Появление и работа перед аудиторией двух ведущих способствует привлечению и переключению внимания у зрителей.

·Появление двух ведущих вызывает интерес и создает «интригу» (Почему они вышли вместе? А что будет?). 

·Два ведущих более разносторонне и глубоко подают информацию в рамках заявленной темы. У двух ведущих аудитория научится большему, так как с одним ведущим аудитория видит только один пример и не всегда отделяет личность ведущего от содержания его работы, то с двумя ведущими это сделать проще.

Преимущества парной работы (для партнера-соведущего):

·Партнер поддерживает Вас, помогает принимать решения и берет аудиторию на себя, когда Вы выдохлись или отвлеклись;

·Партнер работает на Вас, организовывает аудиторию «вам навстречу»;

·Партнер, зачастую, имеет сильные стороны именно там, где Вы не на высоте;

·Партнер может обеспечить то, что Вы в принципе не можете, например, женское начало, если Вы мужчина, и наоборот;

Проведение аналогий оставляем на усмотрение читателей во избежание обвинений в пропаганде всяких аморальностей.

СИТУАЦИИ В КОТОРЫХ ПАРНАЯ РАБОТА ВЕДУЩИХ ВСТРЕЧАЕТСЯ ЧАЩЕ ВСЕГО.

Конферанс концерта, церемонии. Здесь главным аспектом парной работы является работа с вниманием публики (как правило достаточно большой), переключение внимания с одного выступления (номинации) на другое, привлечение внимания к следующему исполнителю.

Выступление юмористов, комиков, клоунов и т.д.  В данной ситуации, конечно же ключевым аспектом является инициация интереса у зрителей, а в ряде случаев создание интриги.

Проведение обучающих программ (тренингов, семинаров и т.д.)  Что же является важным при проведении обучающих программ? Безусловно, разносторонняя и более глубокая подача информации в рамках заявленной темы семинара или тренинга.

Таблица 1. Основные преимущества парной работы при различных форматах выступления

№	
Ситуации парной работы ведущих	
Преимущества парной работы по сравнению с одиночной

Упрощение процесса привлечения и переключения внимания	
Создание дополнительного интереса и  «интриги»	
Возможность более разносторонне и глубоко подать информацию

1.                	
Конферанс	
+	



2.                	
Юмористические выступления	

+	


3.                	
Обучающие мероприятия	


+

Знаком «+» обозначено основное преимущество парной работы для данного формата выступления



«СИНХРОНИЗАЦИЯ» И СОГЛАСОВАННОСТЬ РАБОТЫ ДВУХ ВЕДУЩИХ.

Этот аспект парной работы является одним из самых важных. Смогут ли два разных человека создать целостный образ у аудитории или нет, зависит от подготовки  и  выполнения следующих «простых» правил.

·Нельзя подолгу говорить одному из ведущих. Поэтому нужно тренироваться в том, чтобы подхватывать реплики друг друга: один начинает мысль, другой ее продолжает. Пусть группа потом не сможет вспомнить, кто именно что сказал.

·Пока один говорит, второй всем своим видом выражает согласие, внимательно слушает партнера и постоянно готов подхватить мысль, если тот ее потеряет.

·Кто бы ни говорил, он произносит «мы»: мы считаем, мы предлагаем, мы решили, мы хотим заметить, спросите нас и т. д. Все, что исходит, исходит от их обоих. И отвечают за это перед аудиторией оба. Поэтому, допуская ошибки и попадая в ловушки, вы подставляете и партнера тоже.

·Нельзя противоречить друг другу в основных моментах выступления. Даже если вы искренне считаете, что ваш партнер говорит вредные глупости, попытка противоречить ему будет еще большей глупостью и причинит больше вреда: у группы останется один ведущий и воспоминание о том, как ведущие не смогли договориться. Как бы вы ни были не согласны с мыслью партнера, скажите «да, и...», а потом постепенно сворачивайте, предлагая еще одну точку зрения. И делайте это так, чтобы аудитория была уверена: вы полностью поддерживаете сказанное. Вы вместе.

·Чтобы партнеру было легче подхватывать вашу речь и встраивать свои мысли, старайтесь не подводить окончательных итогов. Выс*кажетесь, а итоги оставьте партнеру. Если он согласен с вами, то их подведет и сам. А если нет, у него будет пространство добавить свое.

·Желательно все важные мировоззренческие темы и уж тем более подходы к содержанию работы согласовать заранее. Именно со*гласовать, а не просто познакомить друг друга. Вам нужна общая мысль. И если вы не узнаете этого заранее, вам придется выкру*чиваться на ходу.

·К партнеру нужно привыкать. Хорошо, если перед началом работы с аудиторией вы потренируетесь делать совместно что-то еще. Сходите в поход или хотя бы в музей, поговорите вместе с кем-то третьим, прополите огород, наконец.

РОЛИ ВЕДУЩИХ ПО ОТНОШЕНИЮ ДРУГ К ДРУГУ И АУДИТОРИИ.

Кроме упомянутых выше преимуществ парного ведения выступлений, существует аспект, реализовать который одному ведущему достаточно трудно – это, так называемое, ролевое взаимодействие между ведущими и аудиторией.

Один ведущий, конечно же, может играть различные роли по отношению к аудитории, но когда ведущие работают в паре, эта возможность переходит в иное качество.

Появляется возможность использовать как «монороли» - ведущие демонстрируют: схожие ценностные установки; близкие модели поведения; единообразное отношение к событиям, фактам и информации; схожесть в оценках, суждениях и т.д., так и «полироли» - демонстрируемые группе ценности, установки, модели поведения и т.д.  ведущих коренным образом отличаются друг от друга.

Следует так же отметить, что как «монороли» так и «полироли» могут играться по отношению к двум объектам:
 1.Аудитории;
 2.Партнеру.

Таблица 2. Возможные роли ведущих по отношению друг к другу и аудитории

Роли	
к аудитории	
друг к другу

Полироли

(демонстрируемые группе ценности, установки, модели поведения и т.д.  ведущих коренным образом отличаются друг от друга)	
«Добрый и злой»	
«Правильный и стебущийся»

Монороли  

(ведущие демонстрируют: схожие ценностные установки; близкие модели поведения; единообразное отношение к событиям, фактам и информации; схожесть в оценках, суждения и т.д.)	
«Учитель» «Весельчак»

«Организатор»	
«Добрые родители»

«Старые друзья»


Таким образом, у нас получается четыре основных варианта ролевого воздействия ведущих на аудиторию. В каждом из которых может быть огромная палитра ролей. В качестве примеров мы перечислим лишь малую часть из них – наиболее часто встречающиеся роли:

·Монороли по отношению к аудитории бывают достаточно разнообразными: «Учитель», «Весельчак»,  «Организатор». Например, «Организатора» в лице двух ведущих можно встретить на новогоднем празднестве, когда Дед Мороз и Снегурочка, организовывают группу детей или взрослых, проводя веселые конкурсы, соревнования и т.д.

·Монороли ведущих по отношению друг к другу: «Добрые родители», «Старые друзья». «Добрые родители»  –  как правило, мужчина и женщина, раньше часто встречались при ведении концертов (вспомните ведение «Песни года» в 90-х годах). «Старые друзья» – мужчина и мужчина, вспомните выступления Ширвиндта с Державиным. Есть еще сочетание женщина и женщина, применительно к ведению передачи «Школа злословия», подобный дуэт можно назвать «Спевшиеся стервы».

·Полироли по отношению к аудитории - классические роли «Добрый ведущий - злой ведущий», «Эмоциональный(ая) - рациональный» и многие другие.

·Полироли ведущих по отношению друг к другу – мы их назвали «Правильный и стебущийся». «Правильный» ведущий аппелирует к устоявшимся социальным нормам, его внешний вид и поведение всячески подчеркивают его социально одобряемую роль. Чаще всего «правильный» ведущий передает аудитории основное содержание выступления, теоретическую часть обучающей программы. «Стебущийся» работает на контекстуальном уровне, иронизируя над «правильными» речами партнера, создавая тем самым второй план выступления. Подобный ролевой дуэт, позволяет сделать выступление более глубоким, обыграть спорные места, более объемно раскрыть тему выступления. Наиболее ярко демонстрацию данного разделения ролей можно было наблюдать между Соловьевым и Гордоном в программе «Процесс».

На протяжении нескольких последних абзацев мы намеренно ушли от проведения аналогий между парной работой ведущих с аудиторией и сексуальными увеселениями  - данная статья не имеет своей целью пропаганду ни первого, ни второго. Основная ее цель расширить кругозор читателей показав, что в некоторых случаях количественное изменение состава участников может приводить к качественным изменениям в результате. Однако, каковы будут эти изменения – положительные или отрицательные и в чем они выразятся  (в более глубоком понимании участниками темы, привлечении внимания к бездарному номеру, повышении настроения у ведущих, вдоволь «постебавшихся» в ходе выступления, вопросу «а все же, на фига их было двое?», большему удовлетворению всех (или части) участников) зависит не от количества людей на сцене (да и в постели), а от опыта, подготовки и желания доставлять удовольствие себе и окружающим.



Дмитрий Ткаченко

Максим Горбачев

----------

Elenaruzan (25.05.2021), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Садкоva

Конферанс на начало концерта. 
*Час настал и я с удовольствием говорю вам слова, давно уже ставшие традиционными: «Добрый вечер! Мы начинаем!»
*Есть така фраза «Он не только уходил по английски но и здоровался не приходя…»
Слава богу мы не англичане и я говорю вам Здравствуйте!
* Сообразим на троих?
Вы- зрители, артисты и ваши аплодисменты! Ну что сообразим на троих!
О молодцы соображают!
*А кто из артистов появиться первый? Вынуждена вас огорчить. Вас ждет разочарование. 
Сначало раз-очарование.
Потом два затем три, короче не концерт а сплошное очарование!
*Глупый говорит, что думает. Умный – что знает. Хитрый то что от него хотят услышать. Ну а я говорю вам просто «Добрый вечер!»

----------

karpik-hoi (09.03.2016), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Неолина (01.02.2017)

----------


## девушка с севера

Парный конферанс на День молодежи. Вед. Добрый день всем собравшимся! Я приветствую всех тех, кто считает себя молодым, чье сердце требует действий и развлечений, чья душа находится в вечном поиске, жаждет новых открытий и приключений! Кто не считает себя таковым - шагом марш к маме под крылышко, кушать манную кашу! Нет таких? Значит, концерт, посвященный Дню молодежи, считать открытым! И открыть этот День молодежи-20… мы хотим  песней любимца публики вечеров "Для тех, кому за 40" Иосифа Кобзона... 
Юля. "У-у-у", опять только своих приглашаете.
А. А чем это тебе интересно, Иосик не угодил, да он, можно сказать, мэтр нашей эстрады!
Юля. Ага, вы еще неандертальцев позовите, они вам в бубны постучат.
А. А ты вообще, кто такая? Тебя кто на сцену пустил.
Ю. Я - молодежь! (появляется Игорь) И я - молодежь!
Игорь. И сегодня на сцену мы зовем только молодежь! Итак, встречайте! ….! 
А. Я так и знала, что вы будете только своих приглашать.
Юля. А-а, а что вы имеете в виду?!
А. Пойдем за сцену, поговорим, заодно разберемся, кто свой, кто чужой, а для вас поет …. (Уходят)
(Концертный номер)

(Игорь и Юля появляются взъерошенные, потирая разные части тела)

Юля. Ой, смотри, сцена свободная. Давай скорей, мы займем, пока ведущая  Муслима Магомаева не объявила.
Игорь. (Потирая попу) А может ну ее, пусть поют?
Юля. Да ты что!? Сегодня же День молодежи! МО –ЛО – ДЕ – ЖИ! И петь должны на этой сцене молодые и вести концерт должны молодые!
Игорь. Да тише ты, тебе хорошо, ты здесь поколбасилась  и ушла, а мне еще работать с ней, она знаешь какая.
Юля:  Ну и какая.
Игорь. Никита отдыхает.
Юля. Людмила Ни…  Тогда ой. Но все таки, если есть возможность давай оторвемся по полной.
Игорь. А так как сегодня праздник, мы приготовили для вас подарок, а подарок получит самая молодая и смелая девушка. 
(Миниатюра «Стриптиз»)
Юля. Это была, конечно, шутка, а сейчас для вас настоящий подарок, потому что мы приглашаем на сцену ….
(Концертный номер)
 Юля. Наконец-то на севере  наступило долгожданное лето. И у меня появилась прекрасная возможность продемонстрировать свою новую кофточку.
Игорь. Ой, какая классная кофточка.
Юля. Представляешь? А у меня под ней совсем ничего нет.
Игорь. Да не волнуйся ты, вырастет.
(Юля обиделась)
Игорь. Да ладно, не обижайся, ты такая нежная…. хрупкая…таинственная   просто тургеневская девушка.
Юля. Гы – гы – гы.(Это имитация смеха)
Игорь. Говорят, что молодежь люди разносторонне ограниченные.
Юля. Это неправда.
Игорь. Мы люди односторонне развитые.
Юля Слушай, ты такой умный, череп не жмет? 
Игорь  Нет. А вдруг я искусственный интеллект?
Юля. Нет, ты натуральный тупизм.
Игорь. Да? А что ты думаешь об аннигиляции частиц во втором фрагменте суггестивного фрактала?
Юля. ??? А???
Игорь. А я думаю, что при общей фрагментации биополярных процессов не остается ждать ничего иного, кроме как полной поляризации отдельных частиц и их составляющих. А еще…
Юля. А еще я думаю, что сейчас пришло самое время для выступления наших следующих артистов. Итак, встречайте, на сцене ….
(Концертный номер)
Игорь. Юль, скажи, а когда у тебя день рожденья?
Юля. А тебе зачем? Хочешь подарок подарить?
Игорь. Да нет, хочу узнать, когда у природы выходной.
Юля. Ты что, хочешь сказать, что я дурра?
Игорь. Да нет, что ты… ну немного
(Юля достает помаду, подкрашивается)
Юля. А так?
Игорь. (оценивающе смотрит) А что ты делаешь сегодня вечером?
Юля. Но – но.
Игорь. В лошадку что ли играешь.
(Юля уходит)
Игорь. Ты что обиделась?
Юля. Нет, я за топором.
Игорь. Ну я тоже пошел, а для вас поет ...
(Концертный номер)
Игорь. Юля, ты же давно ждешь принца на белом коне?
Юля. Да.
Игорь. Ну вот, я пришел.
Юля. Круто, а где принц?
Игорь. Нет, ну ты вооще. Да я как свисну – сюда толпа девок сбежится.
Юля. Не свисти, денег не будет. Кстати, как будет лучше – на Украину или в Украину.
Игорь. Лучше на Канары. А ты что собираешься?
Юля. Да пока просто мечтаю. Жара, шоколадный загар. И, конечно же, море, нет океан музыки. И далее в нашем океане музыки мы приветствуем…..(Иванова??)
Игорь. Подожди, у нас же уже была …Иванова. Они что…. братья?
Юля. (Крутит пальцем у виска) Сестры. А вообще, не знаю, но выглядят они как родные сестры. Встречайте ….

(Концертный номер)

Игорь. Юля, а ты знаешь, что мне девчонки всегда говорят?
Юля. Нет!
Игорь. А ты откуда знаешь?
Юля. Ладно, не парься, хочешь конфетку?
Игорь. Да ты что, она же в декабре выпущена.
Юля. А сейчас у нас что?
Игорь. Июнь.
Юля. Прикинь, конфета из будущего.
Игорь. А с чем у тебя  ассоциируется слово лето?
Юля. Отдых на природе. Лес, берег реки, костерок и … шашлыки. Самые вкусные шашлыки только летом! А когда накупаешься, выйдешь на берег, съешь шашлычок, чем-нибудь запьешь, хочется  музыки.
Игорь. Если тебе хочется музыки, я не могу отказать девушке. И мы сейчас услышим замечательную песню, которую исполнит не менее замечательная девушка…. Встречайте.

(Концертный номер)

Игорь. Красота…. Красота – это особое ощущение, это что-то неземное, волшебное, чудесное…
Юля. Ты чего это тут распелся?
Игорь. Я распелся? Я еще и не начинал. Вот послушай. (Поет. Вы слыхали как поют дрозды? Поет не в тему)
Юля. Ой, замолчи! Ты просто очень плохо поешь, неприятно… отвратительно просто поешь.
Игорь. Давай не будем судить о моем голосе, мы еще не слышали, как ты поешь.
Юля. Давай не будем спорить и послушаем тех, кто это действительно хорошо делает.

((Концертные номера)


(После  концертной части)

Игорь: Внимание! Внимание! День молодежи, о котором весь год говорили у нас в поселке и который все ждали, продолжается!
Юля: Поздравляем вас с праздником и желаем молодости, задора и оптимизма!
Игорь: Сегодня на празднике никому не будет скучно.
Юля: Каждый сможет найти себе занятие по душе
Игорь: Поесть шашлыки
Юля: Послушать музыку
Игорь: Потанцевать
Юля: Пообщаться
Игорь: Тех, кто считает себя по жизни «джентльменом удачи» может поучаствовать в специальном конкурсном  блоке 
Юля: Ну, а кто свою жизнь не представляет без спорта – принимайте участие в  шуточном спортивном блоке
Игорь: А кто захочет выпить с друзьями пива  - участвуйте в пивном блоке
Юля: Разумеется,  если вам за 18…

Игорь: Знаешь, Юля,  интересно, имеет ли право человек считать себя молодым, если ему за 30?
Юля: Игорь, с одной стороны, считают, что молодежный возраст – до 30 лет,  а с другой, если ты не стоишь на месте, молод душой, то даже в 35 ты  еще «киндер-сюрприз»! Готов вместе с молодежью сказать: «Нам, молодым продолжать историю» 
Игорь: Ну как тут определить – продолжаешь ты историю или с тобой уже все ясно?
Юля: Напрашивается вывод: человеку столько лет, насколько он себя ощущает. 
Игорь: Ладно, хватить философствовать, пора передавать нашим «молодым» ведущим микрофон. Ведь настало время начинать конкурсную программу

----------

На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Неолина (01.02.2017)

----------


## девушка с севера

А вот еще на начало. Вед 1 Добрый день, дорогие ….! Сейчас начинаем самую веселую часть нашей программы – конкурсную. но для того, чтобы наш праздник удался нам необходимо ваше активнейшее участие. 
Вед2 Если вы стоите к нам лицом, то вы на нас смотрите; если вы стоите к нам спиной, то вы нас слушаете. В любом случае спасибо, что вы с нами! Итак, начинаем. Для начала давайте познакомимся.  Программу для вас ведут : Анжела и Петр. А теперь,  нам хотелось узнать, как зовут всех вас. Давайте вы все громко, дружно, хором произнесете каждый свое имя.  Теперь я вижу, какие дружные и азартные люди живут в….

----------


## Оля-ля 68

Нашла вот такой сценарий парного конферанса...Может кому пригодится...
«Прощайте скука и унынье»! - парный конферанс (сценарии корпоративных мероприятий)
Ведущий читает текст с листа
Вед: Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья! Прощайте! /вглядывается в листок бумаги/ - Ничего не понимаю….Я же только что поздоровался! Ассистент! Где ассистент!? /выходит девушка в длинной юбке, строгой блузке и в очках/
Асс: Я здесь.
Вед: Вы кто?
Асс: Ассистент-ка.
Вед: Опять новые люди в штате! Почему я ничего не знаю?
Асс: Вы же сами меня вчера назначили. Вчера в 5 часов утра после двух бутылок шампанского. /ведущий оглядывает девушку/
Вед: Не может быть!
Асс: Минуточку…/смотрит в блокнот/ 
Простите. В 2 часа утра после 5 бутылок шампанского.
Вед: Черт! Ну ладно. Раз вы в штате – то будьте добры работать. Что это такое?
Асс: Сценарий.
Вед: А почему здесь написано «прощайте» сразу после слова «здравствуйте»??
Асс: Здесь в другой строчке продолжение: «Прощайте скука и унынье»
Вед: Так и надо писать! И вообще, вам разве не объяснили, что ассистент – это тот же самый секретарь. Вы должны быть в курсе всех дел. Ясно?
Асс: Ясно.
Вед: Все! Идите и готовьте к выходу Майкла Джексона!
Асс: Майкл Джексон уже готов. /делает выразительный жест/
Вед: Опять! Черт! Ладно, готовьте следующего! /асс. уходит/ 
- Итак, дорогие друзья, прощайте скука и унынье! Мы начинаем наш веселый концерт! Для вас...
/объявляет первый номер, затем еще 1 – 2 без интермедий/
Вед: Дорогие друзья, мы продолжаем концертную программу! Рассказ «30 щенков» читает….Минуточку! Откуда здесь щенки?! В программе не было никаких щенков! Ассистент!
Асс: Я здесь.
Вед: Что за безобразие! Щенки какие-то!
Асс: Это не «30 щенков», а рассказ Зощенко.
Вед: Да? Кто бы мог подумать!
Асс: Вы.
Вед: Я не думаю, а работаю! Кто читает рассказ?
Асс: Должен был читать Петросян, но он очень занят: решает, кого снять в программе – Регину Дубовицкую, Клару Новикову, или ограничиться своей женой.
Вед: Вычеркиваем Дальше!
Асс: Алла Пугачева прислала телеграмму – она приехать не может, так как все еще празднует свой день рождения. Киркоров тоже шлет свой привет и извиненья, а Леонтьев послал..
Вед: Тоже телеграмму?
Асс: Просто послал.
Вед: Кого?
Асс: Нас, извините.
Вед: Обнаглели! Миллионы им подавай! А где их взять – миллионы?!
Асс: Кстати, позвонил Буйнов, и сообщил, что у него финансы поют романсы. А еще был звонок от некого Толяна, который требует бабки у какого-то козла.
Вед: Достаточно! Этого можно было не говорить и даже не слушать.
Асс: Но вы же сами сказали, что я должна быть в курсе всех дел.
Вед: Правильно. Меньше слов, больше дела. Я вот уже 5 минут не пил кофе! И потом, вы слишком старомодны. Надо быть более современной, хотя бы в одежде. Понятно?
Асс: Понятно! 
/уходит/
Вед: Ну что ж, друзья! Поскольку звезды к нам не торопятся, продолжаем концертную программу местными талантами! Для вас……/объявляет еще 2-3 номера/
Вед: Друзья! Сегодня…./появляется Асс в костюме для стриптиза и с чашкой кофе/ - О! Совсем другое дело! С вами можно работать! Вот погоди, крошка, скоро мы поедем на гастролив США..
Асс: О, кайф!
Вед: В Германию..
Асс: О, кайф!
Вед: Во Францию..
Асс: О, кайф!
Вед: А ты еще какие-нибудь слова выучила?
Асс: Да. Секс.
Вед: Прогресс! И что такое секс?
Асс: О, кайф!
/ведущий пытается обнять ассистентку, она его отталкивает, тот проливает кофе на костюм/
Вед: Безобразие! С вами невозможно работать! Мне нужно немедленно переодеться. Где мой белый концертный костюм?!
Асс: Дело в том, что..
Вед: Слышать ничего не хочу! Не выйду на сцену, пока не найдется костюм. Ассистентка – это не только секретарь, но и почти что жена! Понятно? /уходит/
Асс: Извините, уважаемые зрители, я вынуждена сама объявить номер. Для вас….
/еще 1-2 номера, затем выбегает Ведущий в рубашке с галстуком-бабочкой и в трусах. За ним бежит Асс с пиджаком в руках/
Вед: Это провал! «Отпетые мошенники» пообещали и не явились! «Стрелки» сами забили стрелку и тоже не приехали…
Асс: Да не волнуйтесь вы так! У нас замечательные артисты, поют чудесные песни, и зрителям нравится. Кстати, и пиджак ваш нашелся! /Вед вырывает из рук асс пиджак/
Вед: Я этого так не оставлю! Я с ними разберусь…А где брюки!? /прикрывается пиджаком/
Асс: Ваши белые брюки я отдала в химчистку – они все в губной помаде. Все что было в карманах я вынула. Вот носовой платок, женские трусики и записка: «Пупсик, жду тебя в нашем гнездышке. Твой Слоненок!»
Вед: Тихо! Вы почему по карманам лазите?! 
Асс: Вы же сами сказали: ассистентка – это почти жена.
Вед: Ах, жена?! В таком случае где заначка? Она в потайном кармане была?
Асс: Но я не знала…
Вед: Я тоже ничего не знаю! /уходит/
Асс: Что мне теперь делать? /всхлипывает/ Я с таким трудом на работу устроилась…так старалась..Уволит он меня! /вбегают артисты, участники концерта/
!-й: Да не переживай ты! Что-нибудь придумаем.
2-й: Тоже мне продюсер нашелся! Самодур!
3-й: Плюнь ты на него!
Асс: Да, плюнь! А где я работать буду?
4-я: Придумала! Нам зрители помогут. Дорогие друзья, как только этот самодур выйдет на сцену – встречайте его смехом и свистом.
1-й: Можно топать ногами.
2-й: И погромче!
3-й:: Можно использовать гнилые помидоры.
Асс: А когда выйду я - пусть будет буря аплодисментов! 
4-я: Договорились? Вот и прекрасно! Разбегаемся, тебе надо переодеться во что-нибудь сногсшибательное!
Асс: А вы пока спойте самую лучшую песню! /после песни выходит Вед, зрители свистят и топают/
Вед: Друзья…Минуточку….В чем дело? Буквально через пару минут подъедет Лайка Ваймуле, тьфу, Вайма Лайкуле…
/Выходит Асс, зрители аплодируют/
Асс: Ваше время вышло, господин продюсер! Вы еще успеете в компанию к отпетым мошенникам.
Вед: Ладно! Мы еще посмотрим! /убегает под свист зрителей/
Асс: Спасибо друзья, за помощь, за дружные аплодисменты! Я надеюсь, что такими же аплодисментами вы встретите сейчас исполнителей…/1-2 самых забойных номера/
Асс: Дорогие друзья1 вот и закончился наш концерт. Мы надеемся, что подарили вам немного тепла и хорошего настроения!
Нам не нужны чужие звезды,
От шоу-бизнеса дельцы,
И пусть у нас все было просто 
Зато артисты – молодцы!
/Исполнители выходят на сцену, Асс их представляет/
Пусть в городе у нас отныне
Хватает радости на всех
Не будет скуки и унынья
А будет лишь веселый смех!
До свиданья, дорогие друзья! До новых встреч!(Автор Елена Горланова)

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), вера денисенко (09.11.2016)

----------


## Наташкин

в парном конферансе, я за основу иногда беру анекдоты, вот что получается, строго не судите: это о по
годе

1.	Наташ, а как ты думаешь, какая завтра  будет  погода?
2.	Этот вопрос не ко мне, а к синоптикам.
1.	А ты, слышала, недавно Гидрометцентр устроил банкет? 
2.	И по какому же поводу? 
1.	 У них круглая дата - 10 лет, как они последний раз правильно угадали погоду!
2.	Да…Нет плохой погоды, есть недогадливые синоптики
1.	Это точно, а у нас все предсказуемо, раз мы заговорили о погоде, значит, и следующий номер нашей программы соответствует  теме разговора.

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Рамоновна

КОНФЕРАНС – искусство редкое, не имеющее аналогов в других видах сценических искусств.

НАЗНАЧЕНИЕ КОНФЕРАНСА:

1). Объединить разрозненные, разнохарактерные номера программы в единое целое.
 2). Помочь аудитории понять и оценить исполнение отдельных номеров.
 3). Установить живое общение между артистами и зрительным залом.
 4). Дать между номерами необходимую разрядку вниманию зрителя.
 5). Заполнять паузы, которые возникают на протяжении концерта.

ЭЛЕМЕНТЫ КОНФЕРАНСА:

1. вступление.
 2. деловые анонсы.
 3. шутки, репризы.
 4. собственный номер.
 5. окончание конферанса и концерта.

Ведение концерта осуществляется либо в игровой манере, когда ведущий пользуется намеченными заранее и доступными ему театральными средствами. Либо в манере «академической», которая требует от ведущего не только внятного объявления номеров.
 От ведущего требуется наличие хороших речевых и внешних данных, общей культуры, умение держаться на сцене, а также грамотное построение объявления номеров.
 Кроме информации о концертных номерах зритель ждет от конферансье шуток. Особенно важным качеством для конферансье является вкус и чувство меры. Любая шутка, произнесенная с нажимом, грубо становиться не смешной, а вызывает раздражение зрит. зала.

ЗАКОНЫ ПОСТРОЕНИЯ КОНФЕРАНСА:

Порядок оглашения фамилий авторов и исполнителей, а также названия может быть любой, но зависит от конкретных обстоятельств каждого концерта.
 Если вы ведете тематический концерт, посвященный творчеству какого-либо известного человека, то, как правило, первым должно произноситься название произведения, либо имя заранее известно на афише, а исполнителю принадлежит роль хоть и важная, но не основная, и один исполнитель будет сменен на другого, тематика концерта от этого не измениться.
 Если среди участников смешанного концерта есть известные исполнители, то конферансье должен перед выходом этого актера, сначала представить его, а лишь после приветственных аплодисментов, назвать содержание номера.
 Когда исполняется поп-произведение, упоминание которого уже само по себе способно вызвать у зрит. зала аплодисменты, при объявлении этого номера следует название произведения оставить на конец, чтобы не «утопить» актера в шумном зале.
 Паузы в концертах обычно возникают случайно, но есть и «запрограммированные» паузы. Если актер, после его объявления не сразу появляется на сцене, возникает та самая «пауза – накладка», которая оставляет в зрит. зале неприятный осадок. Есть паузы другого рода – «сознательные» - если надо зрит. зал перестроить с одного вида искусства на другой. Здесь не следует спешить с объявлением номера. Зрит. зал должен «уложить» в своем воображении те образы, мысли и чувства, которые только что возникли у них. Бывает и «вынужденная пауза» (не успел переодеться). Возникает ситуация, при которой надо потянуть концерт. В этом случае выход ведущего для объявления номера будет в спокойном ритме. Паузы между номерами не должны вызывать чувство заминки и оплошности.
 Когда программа концерта велика, следует «поджать» за счет конферанса.

ПЛАСТИКА КОНФЕРАНСЬЕ:

Ведущий должен выйти спокойно и просто, но не развязано. Нужно красиво ходить, но не расставлять широко ноги, стараться ставить их по одной прямой с носками, вывернутыми врозь. Если сцена велика, то можно для объявления номера не выходить к центру.

----------

Elenaruzan (25.05.2021)

----------


## Тыря

Конферанс всех концертов пишу сама, ибо не возможно где-то взять готовый и использовать, да и не нужно этого...процесс написания сценария очень увлекателен, если есть чёткая идея, но могу поделиться всем, что у меня есть!

----------


## KAlinchik

даже не знала, что на форуме есть подобная тема...
Спасибо за материал!

----------


## Tasha1979

Праздничная кулебяка
Отчётный концерт РДК

28 апреля, 2012 год 

Из-за кулис доносится звук падающей мебели и посуды. На сцену выходит сердитый Ведущий с пачкой листов в руках, судорожно их просматривает…

ВЕД. Всё! Не могу я больше эту ахинею писать! (бросает бумаги в оркестровую яму). Что я автомат какой-то? Изменил данные, заложил программу и поехал писать «сказочки на новый лад». Тысячу лет были скоморохи, шуты, клоуны… А сейчас? Давайте, видите ли, экзотику… Да не простую, а с вывертом: мол, люди хотят: «дра-й-ва» и этого (вспоминает) … «КРЕ-А-ТИ-ВА». А зачем нужен этот «креатив»? Что, разве людям поговорить не о чем стало? Ведь раньше праздники были душевными, камерными, добрыми… Всё, ухожу! Займусь частным бизнесом! Открою праздничное агентство, буду свадьбы с юбилеями проводить.
Неожиданно звонит мобильный телефон. Ведущий берет трубку
ВЕД. Алло? Да, ухожу! Что? Вы не против? Ах, замену себе надо подготовить! Хорошо. Вы уже прислали его?! Быстро вы…. 
Кладёт трубку, и говорит в зал:
ВЕД. Нет, ну вы себе представляете: я 3 года в училище отучился, потом 5 лет в институте культуры, столько лет тут пропахал, пять Ёлок отвёл, четыре восьмых марта, три двадцать третьих февраля, а утренников и дискотек не счесть! И они (показывает пальцем вверх) уже мне нашли замену! Посмотрим, что это за чудо!
Звучат фанфары, выходит «Поваренок»
ПОВ. Здрасьте!
ВЕД. Ты кто? И зачем ты на сцену вышел, у нас тут мероприятие. 
ПОВ. (шёпотом в микрофон) Я от Петра Васильевича!
ВЕД. (в шоке) Так это ты – моя замена?!
ПОВ. (скороговоркой) Ага. Я после школы кулинарный техникум окончил. Поваром работал в одном ресторане. А потом как то на концерт в ДК пришёл, посмотрел, и решил, что тоже хочу делать концерты. Как вы! Научите меня! По-ожа-а-лу-у-ста!
ВЕД. (в шоке) Вот она – страшная действительность: я, учившийся своему делу столько лет, должен за один концерт из повара сделать творца праздников! 
ПОВ. (скороговоркой) Ну, мне говорили, что вы – лучший в своём деле! У вас всё получится! … у нас.
ВЕД. (расплываясь от комплимента) А где наша не пропадала! Может и получится!  Я пока спою, а ты смотри, слушай, учись. Ансамбль «Смайл».

1.«Смайл» - Звезда 

Выходят Вед. и Повар.
ВЕД. Знаешь, пока я пел, меня осенило! Есть в наших профессиях некоторое сходство!
ПОВ. Какое?
ВЕД. Подготовить хороший концерт – это почти как кулебяку приготовить!
ПОВ. Это как?
ВЕД. Ну вот как готовят кулебяку? Что это такое?
ПОВ. Кулебяка  — один из видов закрытого пирога со сложной начинкой, которая состоит из нескольких видов фарша, уложенных последовательно и разделённых между собой тонкими, как правило, пресными блинчиками для предотвращения смешивания. 
ВЕД. Вот и концерт – как пирог со сложной начинкой, где фарш – это наши музыкальные номера, а блинчики их разделяющие – это наши связки, между номерами.
ПОВ. Какую интересную параллель вы провели! Я уже начинаю понимать структуру концерта… Значит сейчас мы освободим сцену для очередного фарша?
ВЕД. Не фарша, а концертного номера. Но, главную мысль ты ухватил верно. Сейчас на сцену выйдет ещё один ансамбль – «Птенчики», руководитель – Елена Ивонина. Встречаем!!!!

2.  Анс. «Птенчики»: «Шла лиса»

ВЕД. А теперь дружно приветствуем Савилову Таню!

      Савилова Таня: «Песенка про следы»

Выходят Вед. и Повар.
ВЕД. А вот ты знаешь с чего начинается приготовление кулебяки? 
ПОВ. Знаю! Главное найти хороший рецепт!
ВЕД. Даже самый замечательный рецепт окажется бессилен, если в твоём холодильнике пусто!
ПОВ. Это точно….
ВЕД. Вот, к примеру, в нашем холодильнике что есть?
ПОВ. В каком холодильнике?
ВЕД. Ну в нашем Доме культуры какие есть коллективы и исполнители?
ПОВ. Ну вот мы уже услышали детище Елены Ивониной – ансамбль «Смайл» (где она сама и поёт), ансамбль «Птенчики», а так же Танюшу Савилову. Ещё есть ансамбль «Лель», хор ветеранов, ансамбль «Ретро», группа «Рок-стрит», брейк-группа «Аррекс», фолк-рок группа «Странники», ансамбль танца «Тамбовчанка». Ещё есть куча солистов!
ВЕД. Вот их мы сегодня и будем укладывать слоями нашей праздничной кулебяки.
ПОВ. И какой же очередной слой?
ВЕД. В хорошей кулебяке, после лёгкой оригинальной начинки, принято укладывать традиционные компоненты, проверенные временем.
 ПОВ. Значит сейчас дружными аплодисментами встречаем народный ансамбль русской песни «Лель»! 

3.«Лель»: 
- Ой, рос ячмень
- Казачки

Выходит Вед.
ВЕД. А теперь, дабы не нарушить традиций праздничной кулинарии, мы громкими аплодисментами вызываем на сцену хор ветеранов.

Вед. идёт переодеваться.

4. Хор ветеранов:
- Речка синяя
- Кузя едет на коне

ПОВ. Сейчас вы увидите и услышите дипломантов Второго Межрайонного фестиваля казачьей песни «Казачьему роду нет переводу», дипломантов Областного фестиваля «Казачий круг», участников съёмок программы «Играй, гармонь», и дипломантов Областного фестиваля самодеятельного творчества «Поёт село родное», имени Николая Лошманова.
И это всё только за прошлый год…. Ансамбль «Лель»!

5. «Лель»: Даль великая

Вед. идёт переодеваться.

ПОВ. Тут, как я понимаю, надо менять фарш. И для этого в Доме культуры есть солисты. Я тут недавно слышала как поёт Павел Шатохин… Послушайте и вы. Встречайте!

6. Шатохин Павел Сергеевич: «Кому ты нужен»

ВЕД. Я смотрю ты уже освоился…. Наверное выйдет из тебя толк. Но у нас поют не только коллективы, но и работники! 
ПОВ. Вот Елена Александровна  Ивонина, руководитель ансамбля «Птенчики» спелась Оксаной Юрьевной Михалёвой, руководителем фолк-рок-группы «Странники». 
ВЕД. Отличный дуэт вышел. Послушайте!

 7.Оксана и Лена  - Россия Матушка 

ПОВ. А правда, что Оксана Юрьевна приняла участие в Областном конкурсе солистов-вокалистов «Рапсодия любви»?
ВЕД. Она не просто приняла участие, а прошла в финал! И сейчас на этой сцене споёт её ученик, Павел Шатохин. 
ПОВ. Ну он не один будет выступать, а с группой «Рок-стрит». Они, я думаю, в долгом представлении не нуждаются.

8. ВИА «Рок-стрит»: «Последний бой»

ПОВ. Выходит такая классическая кулебячка….
ВЕД. Это не плохо! Просто пришло время внести изюминку!
ПОВ. Или мармеладинку?  
ВЕД. При чём тут мармелад?
ПОВ. В качестве одной из сегодняшних изюминок, сейчас выйдет ансамбль «Мармелад», созданный Мариной Евгеньевной Крячковой в Доме культуры в этом году.
ВЕД. Послушаем. Встречайте!

9. Анс. «МармеЛад»: «Матушка Россия»

ПОВ. Наша кулебяка получилась бы совсем не кулебячной, если бы не ансамбль «Ретро». Встречаем!
«Ретро»: «Ландыши»
                     «Серенада»

ВЕД. Кто-то любит кулебяку с мясом, а кто-то с грибами. 
ПОВ. А кому-то нужно и того и другого, и желательно без хлеба….
ВЕД. Одним зрителям нравятся массовые номера, другим – сольные. 
Одни ходят на все концерты, чтобы послушать группу «Рок-стрит», а другим нравится «Селяночка». 
ПОВ. Но никто и никогда не остаётся равнодушен к творчеству нашей солистки – Александры Паруновой.
ВЕД. В минувшем году она стала 
ПОВ. - лауреатом 1 степени Областного конкурса детского творчества «Юность Амура», 
ВЕД. - лауреатом 1 степени Второго Дальневосточного фестиваля-конкурса «Дальневосточный Арбат» 
ПОВ. И привезла из Санкт-Петербурга Диплом 1 степени Двенадцатого Международного фестиваля-конкурса детского и юношеского творчества «Праздник детства».
ВЕД. Встречаем Александру!

10. Александра Парунова: «Голуби»

ВЕД. А сейчас, впервые на нашей сцене, споёт Мария Гончарук.
ПОВ. Мария только в этом году пришла в Дом культуры заниматься вокалом у Оксаны Юрьевны Михалёвой.
ВЕД. И мы надеемся, что в этом году ещё не раз услышим песни в её исполнении.
ПОВ. Бурными аплодисментами встречаем Марию Гончарук.

11. Гончарук Мария Александровна: «Я теряю голову» 

ПОВ. Знаешь, я не понимаю, почему ты решил уйти? Это же так чудесно – творить праздник!
ВЕД. Да, это замечательно: открывать новых исполнителей; стоя на сцене видеть, как расплываются в улыбке лица зрителей, ощущать волнение перед началом мероприятия. А из тебя, я думаю, выйдет хороший культработник!
ПОВ. Я буду стараться! 
ВЕД. Тогда продолжим? В этом году у нас много новых лиц, много новых голосов. И всё это благодаря работе талантливых руководителей. 
ПОВ. Под руководством Елены Ивониной учится петь Беломыцева Катя, уже знакомая нам всем благодаря замечательной игре на саксофоне в ансамбле «Ретро». 
ВЕД.  Екатерина Беломыцева. Встречаем!

12. Беломыцева Екатерина: «Шар»

ВЕД. Хороший организатор концерта подобен шеф-повару. Он знает, какие ингредиенты - музыкальные номера и в каких пропорциях нужно взять, как их смешать чтобы они подчеркнули вкус друг друга. 
ПОВ. И даже если кулебяка выходит не совсем по рецепту: не все ингредиенты оказались под рукой, или некоторые начинки оказались недосоленные или не до жаренные, хороший повар найдёт выход из ситуации. 
ВЕД. Немного импровизации и креатива – и на суд зрителей предстаёт новое блюдо – праздничная кулебяка!
ПОВ. Надеемся вам понравилось!
13. Анс. «МармеЛад»: «Ангелы надежды»

----------

Irenka-da (29.01.2018), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

Это конферанс из журнала "Самодеятельный театр" за 70 какой-то год, поэтому проскакивают совдеповские словечки. Но осовременить не сложно. 


Поздравляю!
Поздравляю вас, товарищи!
Вы обратили внимание? «Не добрый вечер», не «здрав¬ствуйте» — «поздравляю»! Ищу новые формы общения со зрителем. Как это ни странно, хорошие, традиционные приветствия: «доброе утро», «добрый вечер», «добрый день», «здравствуйте» — на сегодняшний день несколько устарели. Все чаще при встречах раздаются выразитель¬ные и лаконичные слова и фразы: «салют», «приветик», «как жизнь?», «как делишки?» И не менее выразитель¬ные ответы: «порядок», «все в ажуре», «скриплю помаленьку».
Дошло до того, что артиста эстрады, по-старинке поздоровавшегося со зрителем, обвиняют в отсталости и даже... пошлости.
Вот и войдите в мое положение. Я — конферансье. Я первым из всех участников концерта выхожу на сцену, первым должен поздороваться с вами. Но как? «Салют- приветик» — не хочу, не нравится. И я решил, что ничем не рискую, если каждый раз, выходя на сцену, буду говорить вам: «Поздравляю вас, товарищи!»
И действительно, у нас всегда есть с чем поздравить друг друга. По календарю на год у нас приходится сорок четыре праздника. Если учесть, что с каждым праздни¬ком мы поздравляем друзей как минимум три раза — с наступающим, с самим праздником и с прошедшим, то я могу сто тридцать два раза в году передать вам празднич¬ные поздравления.
Ну а кроме этого: очередная трудовая победа, очеред¬ной шаг в космос, открытие очередной ГЭС, очередной спортивный рекорд. Разве это не повод для поздравления?
Ну а в личной жизни?
Наверняка в зале найдутся люди, которых есть с чем сегодня поздравить.
Кто-то получил новую квартиру, поздравляю!
У кого-то сегодня день рождения, поздравляю!
Кто-то сегодня приобрел машину, поздравляю!
Кто-то наконец от нее избавился, поздравляю!
Кто-то получил премию, поздравляю!
Кто-то выиграл рубль в лотерею, поздравляю!
Кто-то сегодня женился, поздравляю от всей души, желаю счастья!
Кто-то развелся... сочувствую...
У кого-то сегодня родился сын, поздравляю!
У кого-то родилась дочь... тоже поздравляю!
Кто-то сегодня уходит в отпуск, едет отдыхать на юг, поздравляю!
Кто-то сегодня вернулся с юга... рад бы дать ему взай¬мы, да сам только что из отпуска.
У кого-то сегодня просто хорошее настроение, поздрав¬ляю!
У кого-то, быть может, настроение неважное, но я это¬го человека все равно поздравляю, потому что плохое на¬строение не может быть вечным, потому что плохому настроению на смену обязательно придет хорошее. Я по¬здравляю этого человека с наступающим хорошим настро¬ением, и я с удовольствием поздравлю себя и своих това¬рищей по сцене, если появлению этого хорошего настрое¬ния поможет наша с вами сегодняшняя встреча, которую открывает... (Объявляет номер),

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

На начало любого концерта


Она:   Вновь сегодня празднуем один из самых любимых праздников нашего     города – День металлурга!
Он:  И мы с удовольствием говорим вам слова, давно уже ставшие традиционными. Добрый вечер, дорогие друзья!
Она: Какая простая фраза. Но если задуматься, сколько в ней смысла. Добрый…  И весь мир становится чуточку добрее. 
Он:  Вечер… И ты видишь, как тёплый летний вечер опускается над любимым городом. 
Она:  Дорогие… И ты понимаешь, что люди, сидящие в зале, действительно становятся тебе дороги.
Он:   Друзья… Богат тот человек, у которого есть настоящие друзья. Поэтому мы говорим ещё раз –    
Она:   Добрый!
Он:     Вечер!
Она:   Дорогие!
Он:    Друзья!
Вместе:  С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!




Он:   Спасибо за тёплые слова, а мы присоединяемся и ещё раз поздравляем всех с праздником!
Она: А из чего состоит праздник? Из улыбок, красивых нарядов, приятных слов и поздравлений. Но приятней вдвойне в такой день получать музыкальные подарки. Встречайте ......






А это на финал


Он: Наш праздничный концерт подошёл к концу. Но праздник не заканчивается и впереди вас ждёт много интересного.
Она:   Желаем вам спокойных будней,
Здоровья и удач во всем,
Чтоб только счастьем был наполнен
Ваш чуткий взгляд, ваш теплый дом!
Он:   Счастливых лет вам, теплых зим
И только радостных событий,
Что б каждый миг ваш был таким,
Какого сами вы хотите!
Она:    С праздником вас, дорогие друзья!
Вместе:   До новых встреч!

----------

karpik-hoi (09.03.2016), Mandarinka-79 (29.07.2018), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

Конферанс развлекательной части концерта "Праздник на радость всем!", посвящённого профессиональному празднику День металлурга. Выборочно выкладываю, то что общее, а то что конкретно к нашему заводу привязано, не буду, ни к чему.


Эпизод 1:  «Что такое праздник»

Он:   Закончилась церемония награждения. Но наш концерт продолжается.  И по сложившейся традиции во второй части концерта мы поговорим о чём-нибудь приятном. Например…
Она:  О праздниках. В какой бы ситуации не находился человек, для праздника он всегда найдёт время и повод.  Ведь что такое праздник?
Он:    Какое-нибудь жизненное событие. 
Она:  Не просто событие, а такое, которое имеет для человека большое значение. Все люди разные, поэтому для кого-то праздник – это массовое городское гуляние, а для кого-то прогулка под луной с любимым человеком… или покупка новой мебели. Предлагаю спросить у заводчан – какое событие для них может стать праздником? 
                          Активизация зала не больше полминуты.   
Он:    Я так понимаю, праздником может стать любая приятная мелочь? 
Она:   Конечно. Всё, что приносит радость и хорошее настроение. И нужно для этого порой совсем немного – сказать комплимент, угостить кого-то шоколадкой…  Или просто посадить цветы на радость окружающим. 




Эпизод 2:  «Самые необычные  праздники»

Она:   Виталий, ты знаешь, какие праздники бывают?
Он: Международные, профессиональные, религиозные, народные, спортивные, исторические. 
Она: Ты назвал традиционные, которые существуют десятками лет, а некоторые веками. А в последнее время появилось множество нетрадиционных праздников, настолько необычных, что диву даёшься. Назову самые интересные, на мой взгляд.   21 марта – всемирный день сна; 30 апреля – вальпургиева ночь; 6 июля – всемирный день поцелуя; 11 июля – всемирный день шоколада (уже 16 лет); 1 октября (очень мило) – международный день улыбки; 7 октября – всемирный день яйца (13 лет); 19 ноября – улыбнитесь, даже такой есть… всемирный день туалета (9 лет). А это на десерт:  31 января – день рождения русской водки (146 лет). 
Он:  Да, неиссякаема фантазия человека. С каждым годом необычных праздников становится всё больше и больше.
Она:   И очень хорошо. Разным людям нравятся разные праздники. Пусть их будет много, чтобы был выбор. Ведь праздник – это ещё и отдых, приятно проведённое время.
Он:    Тогда к  праздникам   можно  отнести субботу   и   воскресенье. 
Она:  Ещё отпуск, встречи с друзьями и пикники. В общем, всё, что приносит нам радость и поднимает настроение.  
Он:   Лучше всего настроение поднимает музыка. 




Эпизод 3: «Самые любимые праздники»

Он:    Сколько же всё-таки праздников в году?
Она:   Много. Практически каждый день в мире отмечают какой-нибудь праздник. Но сколько бы их ни было, у каждого из нас есть наиболее любимые.
Он:     А давай спросим, какие праздники любят заводчане?
                         Активизация.
Она:  Интересно, почему никто не вспомнил праздник, который отмечался  во второе воскресенье июля, то есть в прошедшие выходные.  День рыбака. Ведь практически каждый второй мужчина в Нытве – рыбак.
Он:  Объяснение простое – для настоящего рыбака этот праздник не ограничивается одним календарным днём. А длится ровно столько, сколько дней в году он проводит на рыбалке. 
Она:   Это же практически половина жизни! А если ещё учесть, сколько радости и позитивных эмоций доставляет рыбалка, то получается что рыбаки очень счастливые люди.
Он:    Но главный праздник для рыбака – хороший улов. Если конечно повезёт.
Она:  Я думаю, везунчики в нашем зале есть. Предлагаю определить самого удачливого рыбака в зале, вы не против? Кто угадает, в какой коробке находится улов, тот его и получит.
      Вынести стол с  пятью коробками. В одной из них вяленый лещ. Вызвать самого смелого, кто хочет попытать счастья. Если не угадал, следующего. Или пусть называют из зала коробку по цвету. 
 Он:    Аплодисменты счастливчику!  Но это ещё не всё, за удачу и смелость Вам вручается венок победителя. 
                   Много мелкой рыбки на верёвке.
Она:  Желаем всем рыбакам «клёвых» праздников и каждому поймать рыбу своей мечты. Ни чешуи вам, ни хвостика!
Он:    На сцене.....



Эпизод 4: «Праздничные традиции»

Он:  Праздник – это не только какое-то событие, это ещё определённые традиции и обычаи.
Она:  В каждой стране существуют свои праздничные традиции. Некоторые мы заимствуем, на другие смотрим с улыбкой, на третьи с ужасом. Но есть традиции, которые существуют в культуре любого народа. 
Он:    Ни один праздник в нашей жизни не обходится без весёлого застолья  и гостей. Неважно где мы собираемся – дома с семьёй, в ресторане с гостями, или на природе с друзьями – главный атрибут праздника был и остаётся накрытый стол.
Она:   А какие ещё традиции вы знаете?
                Активизация зала. Подвести к подаркам.  
Она:  Традиция дарить подарки – одна из самых древних на земле. И, наверное, самая приятная. Причём для обеих сторон. Какое глубокое удовлетворение испытываешь, когда видишь, сколько радости доставил твой подарок. А ты Виталий, любишь дарить подарки?
Он:    Очень. Поэтому хочу в честь сегодняшнего праздника сделать подарок. 
Она:   Кому?
Он:    Кому-нибудь в зале. 
Она:   И что это?
Он:    Самый праздничный напиток. Какой?  Шампанское.
Он:   Правильно. А получит его тот, кто назовёт год, в котором начали выпускать «Советское шампанское» в СССР.
       Марка «Советское шампанское» была разработана в 1928г Совнархозом.  А выпускать его начали в 1937 году. Википедия.                   
Он:    Бутылка шампанского – хорошее украшение праздничного стола. Примите его в подарок.
Она:   А на сцене.......


 Эпизод 5: «Дети – праздник жизни»

Он:  Сколько бы ни существовало праздников в нашей жизни, самым светлым и самым желанным для каждого человека всегда был и остаётся рождение ребёнка.          
Она:   Дети наполняют нашу жизнь радостью и смыслом. И мы уверены, что наши повзрослевшие дети придут нам на смену, продолжат добрые традиции, и завод будет жить. И будет процветать наш любимый город.
                  Видеоролик + финальная песня (выходят все артисты)
                                                                        Номер: 

                                 ФИНАЛ.       

Он:    Любите жизнь, любите вдохновенье,
Пусть не страшат вас в будущем года.
Пусть лучше будет ваше настроение,
А грусть покинет раз и навсегда.

Она:  Сирени куст и неба голубого.
Улыбку, солнца, радости, любви
И счастья в жизни самого большого
Желаем вам на жизненном пути!

Вместе:   С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!!!

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

Ещё один День металлурга.


                                                                  ФНГ____________________________
Он:   Всё-таки замечательно, что День металлурга празднуют летом. 
Она:  Абсолютно согласна. Для меня лето - это не просто календарный сезон. 
Он:    Да…  отпуска, путешествия,  встречи.
Она:  Отпуска и путешествия бывают и в другое время года. А вот скинуть надоевшие за зиму шубы и шапки и раствориться в лучах летнего солнышка – это ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие после зимних холодов. 
Он:    Конечно. Зимой все женщины одинаковые, и не разглядишь, что там под шубами. Зато летом… 
Она:  Понимаю, что всё это будоражит фантазию мужчин и учащает сердцебиение, но я не об этом. Включи воображение, что для тебя значит лето? 
Он:   Лето – это возможность отдохнуть на природе. Как здорово махнуть куда-нибудь на пару деньков!  Речка, шашлычок под коньячок. Лежишь на солнышке и ни о чём не думаешь. Красота!
Она:  Тем более что места у нас замечательные. Не хуже любой курортной зоны. Вот ты, например, где любишь отдыхать? 
Он:    …………………………………….
Она:   А я Гляденовку люблю. С неё такой вид открывается! Я не раз видела, как люди, попавшие туда впервые, дар речи теряли от такой красоты. 
Он:    И, наверное, у каждого, присутствующего в зале, есть любимые места отдыха. Есть?  Активизация зала.
Он:   Я ещё раз убедился, что в нашем городе живут замечательные люди, которые умеют радоваться жизни, не смотря ни на что.
Она:  Любите жизнь, ведь жизнь во все времена щедра и прекрасна. И пусть завтрашний день принесёт всё самое лучшее.
                                                                    Номер: 

Она:   Лето, отпуск. Чем можно заняться? 
Он:     Многие мужчины на этот вопрос ответят – рыбалкой!  
Она:  А я люблю за грибами ходить! Это такое удовольствие. Входишь в азарт и уже не можешь остановиться. А когда удаётся набрать целую корзинку, просто душа радуется. 
Он:   Собирать грибы, конечно, интересно, но ещё интереснее их употреблять. Что может быть лучше жареных маслят со сметанкой или  солёных  рыжиков. 
Она:  Кто о красотах природы, а кто о еде. Не зря народная истина гласит: путь к сердцу мужчины лежит через желудок. 
Он:    Отвечу тебе другой народной истиной – любовь приходит и уходит, а кушать хочется всегда. 
Она:   Любой отдых хорош, если он в удовольствие. А сегодня всё самое лучшее для вас. Отдыхайте и наслаждайтесь творчеством в исполнении 
                                                                        Номер: 

Он:    По статистике на вопрос - «Куда вы хотите поехать летом» - 70 процентов людей, не задумываясь, отвечают – к морю! 
Она:   Это результаты опроса среди взрослых. А дети на этот вопрос отвечают – в лагерь. Да и не только дети. Многие взрослые, я в том числе, едут работать в оздоровительные лагеря с большим энтузиазмом. 
Он:    Мне всегда было интересно узнать, что  это даёт. 
Она:  Многое. Во-первых, лагерь – это какой-то свой, особенный мир. Такое ощущение, что живёшь на острове, оторванном от цивилизации. Даже одна смена в лагере даёт такой заряд энергии, что потом с лихвой хватает на целый год. Ну, а во-вторых, дети приносят столько радости. А как бескорыстно они умеют любить. Нам взрослым нужно у них этому поучиться. Может, тогда мы сможем совсем по-другому воспринимать мир. 
Он:   И радоваться жизни так же, как наши милые дети. 
                                                          Номер: 





Он:   А почему мы говорим только о летних удовольствиях,  ведь летом есть и заботы. 
Она:   А если  точнее? 
Он:    Лето – это  пора выпускных и вступительных экзаменов. 
Она:   Я так понимаю, что  ты заговорил о наболевшем, ведь твоя дочь в этом году закончила 11 классов.
Он:      говорит о своих переживаниях. 

Она: Наверное, многие в зале поймут нас. У кого-то это уже пройденный этап, а у кого-то впереди бессонные ночи и немало таких испытаний.
Он:    Ведь вся наша жизнь – это экзамен. И как мы сдадим его, зависит только от нас. 
Она:   Так давайте сделаем всё, чтобы экзаменационная комиссия под названием жизнь, выставила нам оценку отлично!
                                                                    Номер:   









Она:   ..........., я, как работник культуры, знаю, что хлопоты могут быть приятными. 
Он:    Речь, наверняка, пойдёт о праздниках.
Она:  Не просто о праздниках. А о самых торжественных событиях в жизни многих - свадьбах. Большинство людей справляют свадьбы именно летом. 
Он:   Согласен, свадьба хоть и хлопотное дело, но радостное. А у кого-то из присутствующих свадьба была летом?  Активизация. 
Она:  А я знаю пару, которая в день металлурга празднует целых три события – годовщину собственной свадьбы, годовщину свадьбы сына и рождение внука. Это .............................................. (Информация о паре)

Она:   А сегодня ваши дети и внуки пришли вас поздравить.
                                             Поздравление. 
Он:    Пусть в нашем городе растёт число счастливых семей. Ведь когда в доме лад, тогда и на работе дело спорится. Мира вам и благополучия.
                                                   Номер: 



Он:     А что ещё хорошего бывает летом?
Она:   Летом проходят все кинофестивали. 
Он:   А какая связь между кинофестивалями и днём металлурга? Или это особенности женской логики?
Она:  Очень даже прямая связь. Благодаря кинофестивалям появляется много замечательных фильмов. И о металлургах тоже. 
Он:   Действительно, о металлургах снято немало фильмов. А вот интересно, наши  заводчане знают эти фильмы?
Она:  Я уверена, что знают. Кстати, у нас есть возможность это проверить. Сейчас будут продемонстрированы кадры из разных фильмов. Угадайте, что это за фильмы. Внимание на экран.
                       Демонстрация ролика. Активизация зала.
Он:  Мы верим, что о славной профессии металлургов будет снято ещё немало хороших фильмов. 
Она:   Пусть в вашей работе будет больше побед и меньше разочарований, и пусть она дарит только радость! 

                                                 Номер: 


Она:   На этой весёлой волне мы заканчиваем наш праздничный концерт.  Но  праздник не заканчивается. 
Он:   Всё ещё только начинается! А мы желаем вам:
         Настроения – безоблачного, как июльское небо!
Она:  Любви – жаркой, как летнее солнце!
Он:    Зарплаты – большой, как полноводная река!
Она:   И новых трудовых успехов!
Вместе:    С ПРАЗДНИКОМ! 
                                                                    Номер:

----------

На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## Irusja

Добрый день!!!! Хотелось бы узнать, кто как готовит чтецов на конкурсы? (Подбор репертуара, музыкального сопровождения, костюма.) Поделитесь опытом!!!!

----------


## Хлорка

Добрый день! Проработала в школе не долго, но имела небольшой опыт  подготовки детей к различным тематическим конкурсам стихов, пришла к выводу что прежде чем  начинать разучивать с ребенком стихотворение необходимо составить партитуру стиха, все зависит от сложности стихотворения конечно. Мне кажется это самое главное, подробный разбор стихотворения - это ключ к его пониманию, ну и соответственно из него вытекает и общая идея прочтения. Еще один из главных моментов: вживание в роль, ребенок должен осознавать что он хочет донести своим прочтением. Был конкурс стихов посвященный 9 мая, так весь конкурс был построен кадрами из солдатской жизни, костюмы соответствующие, хорошо смотрелось чтение стихотворения на фоне документальных военных хроник, аж дрожь пробирала.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Хотелось бы узнать, кто как готовит чтецов на конкурсы? (Подбор репертуара, музыкального сопровождения, костюма.) Поделитесь опытом!!!!


1.Это всегда актуальность темы.
2.Соответствие репертуара и возраста участника.
3.Подходит ли данное произведение к его индивидуальности, жанровая особенность.
4.сделать композиционный анализ текста.
5.Определиться со сверхзадачей.
6.Правильно расставить логические паузы, и правильное прочтение речевых пауз.
7.Брать не очень длинное произведение и желательно действенное,нежели где больше описание,так как можно его не много инсценировать,добавить музыку,но на счёт музыки не берите затасканные узнаваемые мелодии иначе вы вызовите не нужные ассоциации у жюри,и музыка не только не будет раскрывать художественный образ произведения,но будет мешать а в некоторых случаях когда музыка берёт на себя всё внимание.....и тогда запоминается только мелодия а не само прочтение...костюм тоже надо подбирать исходя из произведения...
8.Никогда не начинайте читать произведение сразу громко...не правильное изначально прочтение ведёт к штампу.что потом трудно исправить..
9.И по возможности должен быть внутренний подтекст произведения....
10.Определить темпо-ритм произведения.
Это схема даётся в ВУЗах по сценической речи....удачи))))

----------

annapenko (07.02.2021), gomz-larisa (19.03.2021), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Irusja

Спасибо!!!!! Обязательно воспользуюсь вашими советами!!!!

----------


## Irusja

Спасибо!!!!

----------


## вера денисенко

Я предлагаю выкладывать те стихотворения,монологи,прозу которые пользовались успехом у зрителя на концертах...  :Blush2:

----------


## вера денисенко

Заходер. География всмятку

Батюшки!
Глобус
Попал под автобус!
Смялся в лепешку
Новехонький глобус!
Многое
Наша Земля повидала,
Но не видала
Такого скандала!

Неузнаваема
Стала планета.
Все перепуталось:
Части света,
Материки,
Острова,
Океаны,
Все параллели и меридианы

Компасы, бедные,
Бьются в истерике:
Северный полюс -
В Южной Америке!
Южный распался,
Как менее прочный,
На два: на Западный
И на Восточный.

Африка сделала
Сальто-мортале,
Дыбом
Обе Америки встали.
И в довершение
Безобразия
Влезла в Австралию
Малая Азия!

Слышите? Слышите
Шип ядовитый?
Это кипит
Океан Ледовитый -
Он заливает
Пустыню Сахару
И превращается
В облако пара!

От высочайшей горы -
Эвереста -
Ныне осталось
Мокрое место.
А знаменитое
Озеро Эри
Спряталось
В очень глубокой пещере.

Белое море
Слегка обмелело,
Черное море
Совсем побелело,
И неизвестно
Даже ученым -
Белым его называть
Или Черным!

Вместо могучей
Реки Ориноко
Пик Ориноко
Стоит одиноко
И, очевидно,
Сильно страдает,
Так как уже никуда
Не впадает!

В небе парят
Перелетные птицы,
Не понимая,
Куда опуститься, -
К Южному тропику
Птицы летели,
А прилетели
В царство метели.
Возле экватора
Плавают льдины,
Бродят пингвины
В степях Украины,
И по шоссейным дорогам
Европы
Бегают тигры,
Слоны,
Антилопы!

Белый медведь
Носится по лесу:
Ищет дорогу
На родину,
К полюсу.
А из-под елки
Глядит, обомлев,
Мишку
Впервые увидевший
Лев!

Где-то в Антарктике
Громко ревет
Синий от холода
Бегемот:
- Эй!
Не пора ли вернуться к порядку?!
Нам ни к чему география
Всмятку!

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Николай Домовитов "Мачеха"

Мы в детстве много не знали..
Меня порой в разгар игры
Соседки мачехой пугали:
-Придет - все выдерет вихры!
А сердобольные старушки,
Всплакнув, качали головой,
Совали в руки мне ватрушки
И называли сиротой...
Мне этот день забыть едва ли.
Пришел отец:
- Ну, Николай,
Знакомься! Это - тетя Валя,
Захочешь - мамой называй...
Привыкший к маминой заботе, С испугом - будто бы в огонь -
Я сунул в руку этой тете
Свою немытую ладонь.
А тете Вале предстояло
семейных множество забот:
Она от пыли протирала
Кровати, окна и комод.
И переставила от стенки
На место новое буфет
Но не сняла она с простенка
Печальной женщины портрет
Протерла крашенную раму
Кусочком старого сукна,
Как будто знала мою маму
Уже не год, не два она.
А я ни ласке, ни заботе
Не мог поверить до поры:
Мне все казалось - эта тетя
Сейчас мне вцепится в вихры.
Молчал, насупившись упрямо.
Смотрел на тетю, как зверек,
И слова маленького "мама"
Из сердце выдавить не мог.
Но как-то раз, упав с березы,
Лежал я в гипсе и бинтах..
И в первый раз увидел слезы
На добрых тетиных глазах.
Увидел в них и боль, и муку...
Когда ушел от койки врач,
Нашел я ласковую руку
И молвил:
-Мама, ты не плачь!..
Потом я бредил до рассвета,
Казалось мне во тьме ночной,
Что это мать, сойдя с портрета,
Склонилась низко надо мной.

----------

gomz-larisa (19.03.2021), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

А.Барто   « Я в  куклы не играю»

Мы сегодня в детском саду игрушки прорабатывали, зайку мы уже совсем проработали, вон теперь даже без ушей.
  А лошадку Вовка хотя один прорабатывал, но от неё всё равно только грива осталась.
Этот Вовка раньше был трудный ребенок. А теперь трудных детей отменили, и он теперь называется бывший трудный ребёнок.
                А в куклы я не играю, потому что Анна Семёновна сказала, что кому больше пяти лет, тому уже нужно играть не в куклы, а с двигателями. И я взяла этот двигатель, на все колёсики ему туфельки надела и спать уложила.
  Потом у нас было тематическое вырезание на тему «Весна».А Вовка на эту тему плевался и два раза попал.

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## вера денисенко

Монолог женщины    « А где здесь комиссионный магазин?» (Звучит весёлая музыка, появляется женщина с вещами: разные сумки. Место действия вокзал.)
-Кто крайний? Вы? А что так далеко? Ладно я за вами….Как это долго!
-Да….Россия- матушка, чему тут удивляться наши не где не торопятся, эх где мои двадцать лет? Что-то очередь ни как не двигается. Мужчина вы там не уснули? Я грубиянка?! Я понимаю что у вас праздник 23 февраля, и хочется домой….Вот интересно что там в кассе делает кассир? Ах, билеты продаёт?! Это вам так кажется, если бы было так то я бы уже в поезде детективы читала, а не подпирала бы эту стенку кассы, которая еле держится.
-Нам до европейского сервиса, ой как далеко. А ещё в евро союз вступили….Мужчина, что вы так на меня пялитесь. Я не из зоопарка и не то что вы думаете. Да сумки мои и что? Я багаж заплачу! Нет ну что вам надо, смотрите вперёд очередь пропустите. Дайте бедной женщине спокойно в Российской очереди постоять с людьми пообщаться. А то в других странах таких очередей нет, там всё в электронном виде….
    - Значит так: я вам мужчина рассказываю, да вам!!! Первый город который я посетила, был Париж-столица Англии! Там меня поразили мужчины! Говорят исключительно на турецком языке и все джентельмены.Там я выучилась прекрасной английской песенке, о маленьком мальчике : «Чао Бамбина,сури Але боке бокен, бикфурдов шнур «.Бамбина –это мальчик  по инхнему. А на русском языке звучит так : « А где здесь комиссионный магазин?».
- Второй город который меня покорил был Берлин-столица Африки, там меня поразила сырость граждане. на улицах туман, ни чего не видно, на людей натыкаешься….там я выучила песенку : « Чито  грито, грито мангарито бом»….Перевод, послушай какой перевод : « А где здесь комиссионный магазин?».
   -- Следующий город который я посетила был Стамбул, столица Италии- там  меня поразила вода граждане, кругом паромщики с палками стоят, людей на лодках толчками перевозят. Толчок два сольда, ещё толчок, ещё два сольдо. Я со своими песнями им так понравилась, что они толкали меня задорма.
 _У них там всё не так как у нас, нет таких очередей, и песенку « Во поле берёзка стояла» можно исполнить совсем иначе : « Во поле бебурезка стояла, во поле кудряшёва стояла» .А перевод по русски звучит как то странно. Вот такой: « Вы знаете, где здесь комиссионный магазин?»
-И последний город который я по любила ,была Венеция столица Франции. Там меня покорила Башня. Залезла я на самый верх, посмотрела в низ и подумала, а что если плюнуть, попадёт на кого-нибудь или высохнет?!
…Эх! Всё-таки там есть чему по учиться. Ой ладно заболталась я с вами мужчина!!!  С праздником вас с Днём защитника отечества»!!! Вот и очередь моя подошла за билетом. Мне нужен билет на Парагвай! Как поезд туда не ходит? Ой мужчина, а вы не знаете где в этом городе есть комиссионный магазин, вы наверное поняли что я дама не местная из далека….так из ближнего, но всё таки зарубежья! Там? Ой, спасибо! Дай бог вам здоровья!!!Побежала а то мне ещё обратно  домой на электричке надо успеть…

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Леди N

Чудо-лекарство

Взрослые! Если грустите, 
 Кошки скребут на душе –
 Детство в аптеке спросите: 
 В капельках или в драже.

Пару цветных витаминок, 
 Капелек с сахаром пятъ –
 И босиком без ботинок 
 Прямо по лужам гулять.

В ваших глазах отразится 
 Небо такой синевы... 
 Солнцем, травинкой и птицей 
 Будто бы станете вы.

Снова деревья большие, 
 Хочется петь и играть! 
 ...Может, вы даже решите 
 Больше детей не ругать?

Детства волшебное царство –
 Радость весёлых проказ... 
 Жаль, что про чудо-лекарство 
 Мамы не знают пока.

Но не беда! Слава Богу, 
 Вместо чудесных затей 
 Взрослым придут на подмогу 
 Смех и улыбки детей!

(С. Карпова)

----------

Mandarinka-79 (29.07.2018), Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), женя (13.03.2017), ЗАНЯТАЯ (16.04.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Crystal

Девчата! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что бы "этакого" выбрать для чтецов на конкурс худ.слова: есть две номинации -проза и поэзия на тему "Сказание о земле сибирской"... (Для взрослых от 17 до...)

----------


## Elen2

Не знаю, в ту тему выставляю или нет.

_`Разговорились 

 однажды в животе беременной женщины два младенца. Один из них был верующим, а 

 другой почему-то оказался неверующим. 

 - Ты веришь 

 в жизнь после родов? - спрашивает брата неверующий младенец. 

 - Конечно, —ответил тот. — Ясное дело, что жизнь после родов существует. Мы здесь только 

 для того, чтобы окрепнуть и быть готовыми к тому, что нас ждет потом. 

 - Глупость,- возразил ему брат. -Никакой жизни после родов не бывает. Ты хоть можешь 

 представить, как она будет выглядеть? 

 - Я не знаю всех деталей, - сказал верующий младенец, — но верю, что там будет больше 

 света. Может быть, в той жизни мы даже будем сами ходить и есть своим ртом. 

 - Какая ерунда, — возразил ему брат. - Это же невозможно: самим ходить и есть ртом. Об 

 этом даже говорить смешно! У нас есть пуповина, которая нас питает. Наша жизнь 

 — пуповина, она и так слишком коротка, чтобы думать еще о чем-то другом. 

 - Но там все будет совсем по-другому, — ответил верующий младенец. — В любом случае мы там 

 увидим маму, и она позаботится о нас. 

 - Маму? Ты веришь в маму? И где же она находится? 

 - Она везде, вокруг нас, мы в ней пребываем. Благодаря ей мы движемся и живем. Без нее мы 

 просто не могли бы существовать. 

 - Полная ерунда. Я не видел никакой мамы, и поэтому для меня очевидно, что ее просто 

 нет! — воскликнул неверующий младенец. 

 А я точно знаю, что она есть, — сказал верующий. — 

 Иногда, когда все вокруг затихает, можно даже услышать, как она поет, и 

 почувствовать, как она гладит нас. Вот увидишь, наша настоящая жизнь начнется 

 только тогда, когда мы родимся.`_

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Elen2

Мама – вот слово, что все понимают. 
 Каждый свое что-то с ним вспоминает. 
 С мамою связаны все наши дни, 
 Маму забыть не дадут нам они. 

 С нами она навсегда остается – 
 В чистой воде из пруда иль колодца. 
 В шепоте листьев, иль в шуме дождя, 
 В аплодисментах, зовущих тебя. 

 В каждой слезинке, что ты проливаешь, 
 В каждой минуте, что ты проживаешь. 
 Мама для каждого – первый наш дом, 
 Мама в тропе, по которой идем. 

 Мама – ты первая радость и горе, 
 Бриз, приносящий прохладу у моря. 
 Мама в лесу, в щебетании птиц, 
 Мама в грозе и в мельканьи зарниц. 

 Мама живей на земле всех живущих. 
 В этом со мной согласится всяк сущий. 
 С нею нам легче беду одолеть. 
 НАС НЕ РАЗЛУЧАТ НИ ВРЕМЯ, НИ СМЕРТЬ!

_Я люблю тебя так, как никто никогда не сумеет ! 
 Хоть сто тысяч веков на Земле проживи... 
 Для меня никого ближе нет и роднее! 
 Нет теплее души! Нет сильнее любви! 
 Я любовью своей легким облачком нежным 
 Твои плечи укрою, от стужи храня... 
 Я сошью тебе лаской золотые одежды, 
 В поцелуях дождя ты увидишь меня. 
 Стану светом твоим, если Солнце погаснет, 
 Буду пить твою боль, растворяя в себе... 
 И молитвою Неба, самой прекрасной, 
Попрошу я у Ангелов Счастья тебе... 
 Я в зеркальную гладь упаду отраженьем 
 Всех печалей твоих и горьких минут... 
 Буду радугой снов твоих продолженьем, 
 Пусть они звездопадом в ладони скользнут... 
 Свежесть первого снега вдохну тебе в душу, 
 Майским ветром тебе прошепчу ?Люблю!?... 
 А заснешь - я покой твой ничем не нарушу... 
 Потому что тебя очень сильно 
 ценю.._

Мама - это значит нежность, 
 Это ласка, доброта, 
 Мама - это безмятежность, 
 Это радость, красота! 
 Мама - это на ночь сказка, 
 Это утренний рассвет, 
 Мама - в трудный час подсказка, 
 Это мудрость и совет! 
 Мама - это зелень лета, 
 Это снег, осенний лист, 
 Мама - это лучик света, 
 Мама - это значит ЖИЗНЬ!

----------

Ангелина - 1 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Elen2

*монолог Маменко `Женщины в современной армии`*
http://mp3sort.rusfolder.net/35225609

----------

Shusteer (21.01.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Идут белые снеги,
как по нитке скользя...
Жить и жить бы на свете,                   Е.Евтушенко Идут белы снеги
но, наверно, нельзя.

Чьи-то души бесследно,
растворяясь вдали,
словно белые снеги,
идут в небо с земли.

Идут белые снеги...
И я тоже уйду.
Не печалюсь о смерти
и бессмертья не жду.

я не верую в чудо,
я не снег, не звезда,
и я больше не буду
никогда, никогда.

И я думаю, грешный,
ну, а кем же я был,
что я в жизни поспешной
больше жизни любил?

А любил я Россию
всею кровью, хребтом -
ее реки в разливе
и когда подо льдом,

дух ее пятистенок,
дух ее сосняков,
ее Пушкина, Стеньку
и ее стариков.

Если было несладко,
я не шибко тужил.
Пусть я прожил нескладно,
для России я жил.

И надеждою маюсь,
(полный тайных тревог)
что хоть малую малость
я России помог.

Пусть она позабудет,
про меня без труда,
только пусть она будет,
навсегда, навсегда.

Идут белые снеги,
как во все времена,
как при Пушкине, Стеньке
и как после меня,

Идут снеги большие,
аж до боли светлы,
и мои, и чужие
заметая следы.

Быть бессмертным не в силе,
но надежда моя:
если будет Россия,
значит, буду и я.

----------

На самом на краю земли (22.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

МОНОЛОГ ЦАРЯ ЗВЕРЕЙ               Р.Рождественский

В катакомбах музея
пылятся пастушья свирель,
бивень мамонта,
зуб кашалота и
прочие цацки...
Человек!
Ты послушай Царя
терпеливых зверей.
И прости, что слова мои
будут звучать
не по-царски.
Я --
последний из львов.
Но пускай за меня говорят --
лань
в объятьях капкана,
ползучего смога
громадность.
И дельфинья семья,
за которой
неделю подряд
с вертолета охотился ты,
чтоб развеяться малость.
Пусть тебе повстречается голубь,
хлебнувший отрав,
муравейник сожженный,
разрытые норы барсучьи,
оглушенная семга,
дрожащий от страха
жираф,
и подстреленный лебедь,
и чайки -- по горло в мазуте.
Пусть они голосят,
вопрошая карающий век.
Пусть они стороною обходят
любую машину...
Ты --
бесспорно -- вершина природы,
мой брат, человек.
Только
где и когда ты встречал
без подножья вершину?
Ты командуешь миром.
Пророчишь.
Стоишь у руля.
Ты -- хозяин.
Мы спорить с тобой
не хотим и не можем.
Но без нас --
ты представь! --
разве будет землею
земля?
Но без нас --
ты пойми! --
разве море
останется морем?
Будут жить на бетонном безмолвье
одни слизняки.
Океан разольется
огромной протухшею лужей!
Я тебя не пугаю.
Но очень уж сети крепки.
И растет скорострельность
твоих замечательных
ружей.
Все твое на планете!
А нашего --
нет ничего.
Так устроена жизнь.
Мы уже лишь на чучела сгожи.
Зоопарки твои превосходны.
Да жаль одного:
мы в твоих зоопарках
давно на себя
не похожи...
Так устроена жизнь.
Мы поладить с тобой
не смогли.
Нашу поступь неслышную
тихие сумерки спрячут.
Мы уходим в историю
этой печальной земли.
Человечьи детеныши
вспомнят о нас.
И заплачут...
Мы --
пушистые глыбы тепла.
Мы --
живое зверье.
Может, правда, что день ото дня
мир
становится злее?..
Вот глядит на тебя
Поредевшее царство мое.
Не мигая глядит.
И почти ни о чем не жалея.
И совсем ничего не прося.
Ни за что не коря.
Видно, в хоботы, ласты и когти
судьба не дается...
Я
с седеющей гривы
срываю
корону Царя!
И реву от бессилья...
А что мне еще остается?

----------

Elena_privat (02.10.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Римма Казакова
Дураки
Живут на свете дураки:
На бочку меда - дегтя ложка.
Им, дуракам, все не с руки
Стать поумнее, хоть немножко.

Дурак - он как Иван-дурак,
Всех кормит, обо всех хлопочет.
Дурак - он тянет, как бурлак.
Дурак во всем - чернорабочий.

Все спят - он, дурень, начеку.
Куда-то мчит, за что-то бьется...
А достается дураку -
Как никому не достается!

То по-дурацки он влюблен,
Так беззащитно, без опаски,
То по-дурацки робок он,
То откровенен по-дурацки.

Не изворотлив, не хитер,-
Твердя, что вертится планета,
Дурак восходит на костер
И, как дурак, кричит про это!

Живут на свете дураки,
Идут-бредут в своих веригах,
Невероятно далеки
От разных умников великих.

Но умники за их спиной
гогочут...

	- Видели растяпу?
	Дурак, весь век с одной женой!
	- Дурак, не может сунуть в лапу!
	- Дурак, на вдовушке женат
	И кормит целую ораву!...

Пусть умники меня простят -
Мне больше дураки по нраву.

Я и сама еще пока
Себя с их племенем сверяю.
И думаю, что дурака
Я этим делом не сваляю.

А жизнь у каждого в руках.
Давайте честно к старту выйдем,
И кто там будет в дураках -
Увидим, умники! Увидим.
1963

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Римма Казакова
Двое
У поезда, застыв, задумавшись -
в глазах бездонно и черно,-
стояли девушка и юноша,
не замечая ничего.

Как будто все узлы развязаны
и все, чем жить, уже в конце,-
ручьями светлыми размазаны
слезинки на ее лице.

То вспыхивает, не стесняется,
то вдруг, не вытирая щек,
таким сияньем осеняется,
что это больно, как ожог.

А руки их переплетенные!
Четыре вскинутых руки,
без толмача переведенные
на все земные языки!

И кто-то буркнул:- Ненормальные!-
Но сел, прерывисто дыша.
К ним, как к магнитной аномалии,
тянулась каждая душа.

И было стыдно нам и совестно,
но мы бесстыдно все равно
по-воровски на них из поезда
смотрели в каждое окно.

Глазами жадными несметными
скользили по глазам и ртам.
Ведь если в жизни чем бессмертны мы,
бессмертны тем, что было там.

А поезд тронулся. И буднично -
неужто эта нас зажгла?-
с авоськой, будто бы из булочной,
она из тамбура зашла.

И оказалась очень простенькой.
И некрасива, и робка.
И как-то неумело простыни
брала из рук проводника.

А мы, уже тверды, как стоики,
твердили бодро:- Ну, смешно!
И лихо грохало о столики
отчаянное домино.

Лились борщи, наваром радуя,
гремели миски, как тамтам,
летели версты, пело радио...

Но где-то,
       где-то,
            где-то там,
вдали, в глубинках, на скрещении
воспоминаний или рельс
всплывало жгучее свечение
и озаряло все окрест.

И двое, раня утро раннее,
перекрывая все гудки,
играли вечное, бескрайнее
в четыре вскинутых руки!

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

СИЛЬНОЕ КИНО А.Барто
Заранее, заранее
Все было решено:
У школьников собрание,
Потом у них кино.
Домой придет
Мой старший брат,
Он мне расскажет
Все подряд,
Он объяснит мне,
Что к чему.
А я большая!
Я пойму.

И вот он начал
Свой рассказ:
— Они ползут,
А он им — раз!
А тут как раз
Она ползла,
А он как даст ему
Со зла!
Они ей — раз!
Она им — раз!
Но тут как раз
Её он спас,
Он был с ней
Заодно...
Ух, сильное кино!

Нет, видно, я еще мала:
Я ничего не поняла.

----------

Mandarinka-79 (29.07.2018)

----------


## вера денисенко

В.Тушнова
Мне говорят:
нету такой любви.
Мне говорят:
как все,
так и ты живи!
Больно многого хочешь,
нету людей таких.
Зря ты только морочишь
и себя и других!
Говорят: зря грустишь,
зря не ешь и не спишь,
не глупи!
Всё равно ведь уступишь,
так уж лучше сейчас
уступи!
...А она есть.
Есть.
Есть.
А она - здесь,
здесь,
здесь,
в сердце моём
тёплым живёт птенцом,
в жилах моих
жгучим течёт свинцом.
Это она - светом в моих глазах,
это она - солью в моих слезах,
зренье, слух мой,
грозная сила моя,
солнце моё,
горы мои, моря!
От забвенья - защита,
от лжи и неверья - броня...
Если её не будет,
не будет меня!
...А мне говорят:
нету такой любви.
Мне говорят:
как все,
так и ты живи!
А я никому души
не дам потушить.
А я и живу, как все
когда-нибудь
будут жить!

----------


## вера денисенко

ДАВАЙТЕ ДРУЖИТЬ! И.МАЗНИН
Давайте будем 
Дружить друг с другом, 
Как птица — с небом, 
А поле — с плугом, 
Как ветер — с морем, 
Трава — с дождями, 
Как дружит солнце 
Со всеми
нами!..

Давайте будем 
К тому стремиться, 
Чтоб нас любили 
И зверь
и птица
И доверяли 
Повсюду нам, 
Как самым верным 
Своим друзьям!..
Давайте будем 
Беречь планету — 
Во всей Вселенной 
Похожей нету:
Во всей Вселенной 
Совсем одна. 
Что будет делать 
Без нас
она?

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Берегите своих детей
Автор: Валентина Шемякина
Берегите своих детей. 
Их за шалости не ругайте. 
Зло своих неудачных дней 
Никогда на них не срывайте. 
Не сердитесь на них всерьёз 
Даже если они провинились. 
Ничего нет дороже слёз, 
Что с ресничек родных скатились. 
Если валит усталость с ног, 
Совладать с нею нету мочи, 
Ну а к вам подойдёт сынок, 
Или ручки протянет дочка – 
Обнимите покрепче их, 
Детской ласкою дорожите. 
Это счастье – короткий миг, 
Быть счастливыми поспешите. 
Ведь растают как снег весной, 
Промелькнут дни златые эти, 
И покинут очаг родной 
Повзрослевшие ваши дети. 
Перелистывая альбом 
С фотографиями их детства, 
С грустью вспомните о былом, 
О тех днях, когда были вместе. 
Как же будете вы хотеть 
В это время опять вернуться, 
Чтоб им маленьким песню спеть, 
Щёчки нежной губами коснуться. 
И пока в доме детский смех, 
От игрушек некуда деться, 
Вы на свете счастливей всех! 
Берегите, пожалуйста, детство.

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## вера денисенко

Блокадный кот
Елена Заостровцева
Рассказ пережившей блокаду 

.

БЛОКАДА... Слово жуткое какое...
Костлявый ад и голод в нём слышны.
Будь проклят тот, кто это всё устроил,
Не смог договориться по-простому:
Чтоб без смертей, без крови... без войны!

Мой муж, майор, едва успел собраться -
Уже машина ждёт его внизу.
Девчонкам от отца не оторваться...
А младшенькая положила зайца:
"Чтоб не скучал! Далёко повезут!"

А я - поверишь, Таня, - ни слезины!
Как истукан, застыла у окна.
К груди прижала кошака, Максима,
И затвердела. Стала как машина.
Война, ну что поделаешь, - война!

Потом с эвакуацией тянули, 
Потом - уже под Гатчиной бои...
Завод живёт: нужны снаряды, пули!
И лето, осень - мигом промелькнули...
Ох, бедные девчоночки мои!

Они ведь, Танька, знаешь - ленинградки!
В чём держится душа... А в дом войдёшь:
- "Ну, как дела?" - "Всё, мамочка, в порядке!
Вот: я для Даши сделала тетрадки,
Играли в школу..." А в ручонках - дрожь.

Мне, Таня, на заводе легче было:
Похлёбку выдавали на обед.
Там не до мыслей горьких да унылых,
Ты механизм, животное, кобыла,
И адская работа - словно бред...

Мне наша повариха, тётя Маша,
В горсть крошек набирала... А потом
Бежишь домой: как там мои бедняжки?
Заварят крошки кипяточком в чашке -
И завсегда поделятся с котом.

Так вот, Танюшка... Про кота, Максима.
На целый дом - а в доме сто квартир 
(Жильцов-то меньше) - из котов один он.
Других поели... Это - объяснимо,
Быть может, коль с ума сошёл весь мир.

Соседка Галка всё пилила, сучка:
"Ты дура! Ведь по дому ходит зверь!
Глянь на девчонок! Будто спички - ручки!
Помог бы им сейчас мясной-то супчик..."
А я - крючок покрепче вбила в дверь.

Но становилось горше... Холоднее...
Не спрячешься, коль в дом стучится смерть!
А старшенькая месяц как болеет
И, забываясь, шепчет: поскорее...
Я больше, мама, не могу терпеть...

Что тут со мною сделалось - не знаю.
На кухню я метнулась за ножом.
Ведь я же баба, в сущности, не злая,
А словно бес вселился... Как могла я?!
Взяла кота: Максимушка, пойдём!

Он, несмышлёный, ластится, мурлычет.
Спустились мы к помойке во дворе.
Как жуткий сон всё вспоминаю нынче,
А ведь кому-то это, Тань, привычно -
Скотину резать в супчик детворе.

Спустила с рук... Бежал бы ты, котишка,
Уж я бы за тобой не погналась...
И вдруг гляжу - а он не кот! Мальчишка...
"Голодный бред"?! Ну это, Танька, слишком!
Ещё скажи похлеще: напилась!

Трезва, в своём уме... А мальчик - вот он.
Косая чёлка, грустный взгляд такой...
В рубашечке, на голове пилотка...
Запомнились сапожки отчего-то:
Оранжевые, новые - зимой!

Он словно понимал. И не спасался.
Не убегал. Пощады не просил.
Прищурюсь - кот. Глаза открою - мальчик.
... я, Танька, пореву. Что было дальше -
Рассказывать без слёз не хватит сил!

Ох, как я нож-то, дура, запустила!
За дровяник! В сугроб! Чтоб сгнил навек!
Как я Максимку на руки схватила,
Ревела как! Прощения просила!
Как будто он не кот, а человек!

Не чуя ног, домой взлетела птицей
(Ползёшь, бывало, вверх по полчаса),
Котишка крепко в воротник вцепился,
И слышу - что-то без меня творится:
В квартире смех, чужие голоса!

И старшая выходит - в синем платье,
Причёсана: мол, гости! Принимай!
Вот, прямо с фронта - лейтенант Арапов,
Привёз посылку и письмо от папы.
Я, мам, пойду на кухню - ставить чай!

Как будто не болела... Что за чудо?!
... Посылка эта нас тогда спасла.
Как выжили мы, говорить не буду,
Да и сама ты знаешь: было трудно...
Но Женька в школу осенью пошла!

Там хлеба с чаем малышне давали,
Кусочек невеликий, граммов сто.
Весной в саду пришкольном лук сажали...
...А Галку-то, соседку, расстреляли.
Но только, Тань, я не скажу, за что.

Дорога Жизни стала нам спасеньем:
Все нормы сразу выросли! К тому ж
К нам, демобилизован по раненью,
И аккурат ко Дню Освобожденья
В сорок четвёртом возвратился муж.

А кот что учудил! - к его шинели
Прилип - смогли насилу оторвать!
Сергей мне прошептал: спасибо, Неля...
Войны осталось - без году неделя,
А впятером нам легче воевать!

... Вот девять лет прошло - а я всё помню.
Котишка наш, представь, уже седой -
Но крысолов отменный, безусловно!
А по весне устраивает войны
И кошек... это... прям как молодой!

А вот и он! Явился, полосатый!
Матёрый зверь - ведь довелось ему
Всех пережить - тех нЕлюдей усатых,
Которые - век не прощу проклятых! -
Устроили блокаду и войну.

Да не мяучь, как маленький котёнок!
Опять Максиму не даёшь поспать.
Ну что, доволен? - разбудил ребёнка!
Танюш, подай-ка мне вон те пелёнки...

Родить решилась, дура, в тридцать пять!..
.

г. Ленинград, май 1953 года.

----------

Elena_privat (02.10.2016), InnYa (10.01.2020), Natali42 (07.04.2017), Натник (12.02.2020), Пижма (20.09.2017), уктур (01.03.2016)

----------


## о-л-я

Рамоновна! Восхищена вашим методическим материалом, напишите мне пожалуйста на почту, есть к Вам интересное предложение о сотрудничестве oschef@yandex.ru

----------


## Leli&hna

Саша Бес
История про Кошку и ее Человека
В пыльной Москве старый дом в два витражных окошка
Он был построен в какой-то там –надцатый век.
Рядом жила ослепительно-черная Кошка
Кошка, которую очень любил Человек.

Нет, не друзья. Кошка просто его замечала –.
Чуточку щурилась, будто смотрела на свет
Сердце стучало… Ах, как ее сердце мурчало!
Если, при встрече, он тихо шептал ей: «Привет»

Нет, не друзья. Кошка просто ему позволяла
Гладить себя. На колени садилась сама.
В парке однажды она с Человеком гуляла 
Он вдруг упал. Ну а Кошка сошла вдруг с ума.

Выла соседка, сирена… Неслась неотложка.
Что же такое творилось у всех в голове?
Кошка молчала. Она не была его кошкой.
Просто так вышло, что… то был ее Человек.

Кошка ждала. Не спала, не пила и не ела.
Кротко ждала, когда в окнах появится свет.
Просто сидела. И даже слегка поседела.
Он ведь вернется, и тихо шепнет ей: «Привет»

В пыльной Москве старый дом в два витражных окошка
Минус семь жизней. И минус еще один век.
Он улыбнулся: «Ты правда ждала меня, Кошка?»
«Кошки не ждут…Глупый, глупый ты мой Человек»

----------

SVK1982 (06.11.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

Как много Солнечных Людей!
Не тех, кто без толку хохочут,
когда их щиплют и щекочут,
а тех, похожих на детей,
кто без корысти, грубой лести,
как будто с ярким солнцем вместе,
нам щедро скрашивают дни.
Такие люди, как огни -
среди проблем и нервотрепки,
когда невольно тянет к стопке,
собой осветят темный день,
и исчезает злая тень.
Нам с ними весело и просто,
и в небе ярче светят звёзды,
мы забываем про печали…
А вы их разве не встречали?
Тогда встряхнитесь ото сна
и вы поймете - средь друзей
так много Солнечных Людей!
Они, как вечная Весна,
нам дарят свет и обновленье,
уверенность и возрожденье.
Я верю, вряд ли кто осудит,
когда скажу от всей души
без лести и красивой лжи:
«Спасибо, солнечные Люди!»

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Leli&hna

Михаил Дудин
Соловьи
О мертвых мы поговорим потом. 
Смерть на войне обычна и сурова.
И все-таки мы воздух ловим ртом 
При гибели товарищей. Ни слова 
Не говорим. Не поднимая глаз, 
В сырой земле выкапываем яму. 
Мир груб и прост. Сердца сгорели. В нас 
Остался только пепел, да упрямо 
Обветренные скулы сведены.
Трехсотпятидесятый день войны.
Еще рассвет по листьям не дрожал, 
И для острастки били пулеметы... 
Вот это место. Здесь он умирал — 
Товарищ мой из пулеметной роты.
Тут бесполезно было звать врачей, 
Не дотянул бы он и до рассвета. 
Он не нуждался в помощи ничьей. 
Он умирал. И, понимая это,
Смотрел на нас, и молча ждал конца, 
И как-то улыбался неумело. 
Загар сначала отошел с лица, 
Потом оно, темнея, каменело.
Ну, стой и жди. Застынь. Оцепеней. 
Запри все чувства сразу на защелку. 
Вот тут и появился соловей, 
Несмело и томительно защелкал.
Потом сильней, входя в горячий пыл, 
Как будто настежь вырвавшись из плена, 
Как будто сразу обо всем забыл, 
Высвистывая тонкие колена.
Мир раскрывался. Набухал росой. 
Как будто бы еще едва означась. 
Здесь рядом с нами возникал другой 
В каком-то новом сочетанье качеств.
Как время, по траншеям тек песок. 
К воде тянулись корни у обрыва. 
И ландыш, приподнявшись на носок, 
Заглядывал в воронку от разрыва.
Еще минута. Задымит сирень 
Клубами фиолетового дыма. 
Она пришла обескуражить день. 
Она везде. Она непроходима.
Еще мгновенье. Перекосит рот 
От сердце раздирающего крика... 
Но успокойся, посмотри: цветет, 
Цветет на минном поле земляника.
Лесная яблонь осыпает цвет. 
Пропитан воздух ландышем и мятой... 
А соловей свистит. Ему в ответ 
Еще второй, еще — четвертый, пятый.
Звенят стрижи. Малиновки поют. 
И где-то возле, где-то рядом, рядом 
Раскидан настороженный уют 
Тяжелым громыхающим снарядом.
А мир гремит на сотни верст окрест, 
Как будто смерти не бывало места, 
Шумит неумолкающий оркестр, 
И нет преград для этого оркестра.
Весь этот лес листом и корнем каждым, 
Ни капли не сочувствуя беде, 
С невероятной, яростною жаждой 
Тянулся к солнцу, к жизни и к воде.
Да, это жизнь. Ее живые звенья, 
Ее крутой, бурлящий водоем. 
Мы, кажется, забыли на мгновенье 
О друге умирающем своем.
Горячий луч последнего рассвета 
Едва коснулся острого лица. 
Он умирал. И, понимая это, 
Смотрел на нас и молча ждал конца.
Нелепа смерть. Она глупа. Тем боле 
Когда он, руки разбросав свои, 
Сказал: «Ребята, напишите Поле: 
У нас сегодня пели соловьи».
И сразу канул в омут тишины 
Трехсотпятидесятый день войны.
Он не дожил, не долюбил, не допил, 
Не доучился, книг не дочитал. 
Я был с ним рядом. Я в одном окопе, 
Как он о Поле, о тебе мечтал.
И может быть, в песке, в размытой глине, 
Захлебываясь в собственной крови, 
Скажу: «Ребята, дайте знать Ирине: 
У нас сегодня пели соловьи».
И полетит письмо из этих мест 
Туда, в Москву, на Зубовский проезд.
Пусть даже так. Потом просохнут слезы, 
И не со мной, так с кем-нибудь вдвоем 
У той поджигородовской березы 
Ты всмотришься в зеленый водоем.
Пусть даже так. Потом родятся дети 
Для подвигов, для песен, для любви. 
Пусть их разбудят рано на рассвете 
Томительные наши соловьи.
Пусть им навстречу солнце зноем брызнет 
И облака потянутся гуртом. 
Я славлю смерть во имя нашей жизни. 
О мертвых мы поговорим потом.

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2018), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Istan

Эдуард Асадов
Дорожите счастьем, дорожите!
Дорожите счастьем, дорожите!
Замечайте, радуйтесь, берите
Радуги, рассветы, звезды глаз -
Это все для вас, для вас, для вас.

Услыхали трепетное слово -
Радуйтесь. Не требуйте второго.
Не гоните время. Ни к чему.
Радуйтесь вот этому, ему!

Сколько песне суждено продлиться?
Все ли в мире может повториться?
Лист в ручье, снегирь, над кручей вяз...
Разве будет это тыщу раз!

На бульваре освещают вечер
Тополей пылающие свечи.
Радуйтесь, не портите ничем
Ни надежды, ни любви, ни встречи!

Лупит гром из поднебесной пушки.
Дождик, дождь! На лужицах веснушки!
Крутит, пляшет, бьет по мостовой
Крупный дождь, в орех величиной!

Если это чудо пропустить,
Как тогда уж и на свете жить?!
Все, что мимо сердца пролетело,
Ни за что потом не возвратить!

Хворь и ссоры временно отставьте,
Вы их все для старости оставьте
Постарайтесь, чтобы хоть сейчас
Эта "прелесть" миновала вас.

Пусть бормочут скептики до смерти.
Вы им, желчным скептикам, не верьте -
Радости ни дома, ни в пути
Злым глазам, хоть лопнуть, - не найти!

А для очень, очень добрых глаз
Нет ни склок, ни зависти, ни муки.
Радость к вам сама протянет руки,
Если сердце светлое у вас.

Красоту увидеть в некрасивом,
Разглядеть в ручьях разливы рек!
Кто умеет в буднях быть счастливым,
Тот и впрямь счастливый человек!

И поют дороги и мосты,
Краски леса и ветра событий,
Звезды, птицы, реки и цветы:
Дорожите счастьем, дорожите!

----------

Shusteer (26.02.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Istan

Никогда ни о чем не жалейте вдогонку,
Если то, что случилось, нельзя изменить.
Как записку из прошлого, грусть свою скомкав,
С этим прошлым порвите непрочную нить.

Никогда не жалейте о том, что случилось.
Иль о том, что случиться не может уже.
Лишь бы озеро вашей души не мутилось
Да надежды, как птицы, парили в душе.

Не жалейте своей доброты и участья.
Если даже за все вам — усмешка в ответ.
Кто-то в гении выбился, кто-то в начальство...
Не жалейте, что вам не досталось их бед.

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте —
Поздно начали вы или рано ушли.
Кто-то пусть гениально играет на флейте.
Но ведь песни берет он из вашей души.

Никогда, никогда ни о чем не жалейте —
Ни потерянных дней, ни сгоревшей любви.
Пусть другой гениально играет на флейте,
Но еще гениальнее слушали вы.



Источник http://stixpro.ru/news/ni_o_chem_ne_...#ixzz2Oebhf0Bw

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Istan

Эдуард Асадов
«Я правду собираю по частицам...»
     Я правду собираю по частицам,
     Как каменщик, что строит этажи.
     Ищу ее, крупицу за крупицей,
     В густых завалах хитрости и лжи.

     Есть люди, что картины собирают,
     Другие - книги ищут и хранят;
     Те марки или пленки покупают,
     А эти все, буквально все подряд.

     А я, точа, как говорится, перья
     И веря, что лишь истина права,
     Всю жизнь ищу сердечное доверье
     И честные, правдивые слова.

     Все сущее, как трепетную повесть,
     Я мерю меркой выстраданных дней.
     А эту мерку называют Совесть,
     И все живое сходится на ней!

     Возможно, рок подобное творит,
     Но если Совесть в ком-нибудь созреет
     И он отважно правду говорит,
     То в нем вдруг словно лампочка горит
     И весь он даже внешне хорошеет!

     И наших чувств недолговечен век.
     Все, говорят, на свете быстротечно,
     Но счастье может длиться целый век,
     Когда с тобою рядом человек,
     Которому ты веришь бесконечно.

     И как мне горько, если мой знакомый
     Иль где-то, может статься, даже друг
     Начнет о чем-то говорить и вдруг
     Солжет спокойно и почти весомо.

     А я от лжи мучительно страдаю,
     Но вот стесняюсь обличить его.
     И так бывает стыдно за него
     И за себя, что это позволяю...

     А собеседник, видя, что идет
     Любая ложь, коль я не возражаю,
     Порой еще напористее врет,
     И спорить бесполезно. Понимаю.

     Но как же остро хочется порою,
     Устав от лжи бесчувственно-пустой,
     Пробыть хоть час с открытою душой,
     Где, словно луч с хрустальною водою,
     Сверкает правда рыбкой золотой!

----------

вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## GULNARA

Взрослые! Если грустите, 
 Кошки скребут на душе –
 Детство в аптеке спросите: 
 В капельках или в драже.

Пару цветных витаминок, 
 Капелек с сахаром пятъ –
 И босиком без ботинок 
 Прямо по лужам гулять.

В ваших глазах отразится 
 Небо такой синевы... 
 Солнцем, травинкой и птицей 
 Будто бы станете вы.

Снова деревья большие, 
 Хочется петь и играть! 
 ...Может, вы даже решите 
 Больше детей не ругать?

Детства волшебное царство –
 Радость весёлых проказ... 
 Жаль, что про чудо-лекарство 
 Мамы не знают пока.

Но не беда! Слава Богу, 
 Вместо чудесных затей 
 Взрослым придут на подмогу 
 Смех и улыбки детей!

(С. Карпова)[/QUOTE]

Это стихотоворение мы использовали в концерте. Рассказывала девочка, а в это время на экране демонстрировались слайды. Может кому понравится.
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2752532[QUOTE=Леди N;4577717]Чудо-лекарство

----------

annapenko (07.02.2021), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## muxlen

Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу выставить сына на конкурс чтецов (11 лет), не могу определиться со стихотворением. Может кому-то встречалось интересное стихотворение, буду очень признательна, если поможете подобрать.

----------


## Леди N

> Уважаемые коллеги! Хочу выставить сына на конкурс чтецов (11 лет), не могу определиться со стихотворением. Может кому-то встречалось интересное стихотворение, буду очень признательна, если поможете подобрать.


дРАГУНСКИЙ "НАСТОЯЩИЙ ДРУГ"
ЗАХОДЕР "ГЕОГРАФИЯ ВСМЯТКУ!" 
ПОГОРЕЛЬСКИЙ, ЕВГЕНИЙ КЛЮЕВ- ИЗ АВТОРОВ

----------


## Ivica

> Хочу выставить сына на конкурс чтецов (11 лет),


По-моему, подходящий возраст и для таких стихов. У меня тоже его старшиы сын когда-то читал. Душевное...

Евгений Винокуров
Лебеди

Я чуть не плакал. Не было удачи!
Задача не решалась - хоть убей.
Условье было трудным у задачи.
Дано: "Летела стая лебедей..."

Я, щеку грустно подперев рукою,
Делил, слагал - не шли дела на лад!
Но, лишь глаза усталые закрою,
Я видел ясно: вот они - летят... 

Они летят под облачною гущей
С закатом, догорающим на них.
Закинул шею тонкую ведущий
Назад и окликает остальных.

Они на миг спускаются напиться
В лесок, к озерцам, и опять летят,
Победно распластавшиеся птицы,
Подбадривая слабых лебедят.

Простор небес они крылами били,
Снегам вершин и облакам сродни!..

Никто представить бы не мог, что были
Из школьного задачника они.

----------

Irenka-da (29.01.2018), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## muxlen

Ой, девочки, спасибо огромное!!! Побежала, почитаю. Спасибо!!!

----------


## Нюшильда

*Очень нужная тема. Я как-то брала "Девочку со спичками" Г.Х.Андерсена. Взяли гранд-при на конкурсе. Использовала музыку Чайковского из "Щелкунчика"*

----------

Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Наташкин

Привет, всем коллегам!!! Я к вам за советом у нас на день культработника, будет проходить конкурс на лучшего ведущего, и один из конкурсов называется "Экстренный выпуск", чтение текста с листа (заранее текст не известен). Что лучше будет восприниматься со сцены, какой текст, шуточный, серьезный, может какие-то новости или монологи? Или всё вместе? 
Если тексты будут отличаться по жанрам, то оценивать участников будет сложнее. 
Что посоветуете?

----------


## VanDerMade

*Наташкин*, раз называется "Экстренный выпуск", то представляется сугубо в новостной форме. Для прикола - можно в текст добавить самопридуманные или труднопроизносимые слова, скороговорку воткнуть, да и сами новости написать какие-то смешные - праздник как-никак.)))

----------


## Ivica

> Что посоветуете?


*Наташкин*, мы когда-то среди библиотекарей проводили такой конкурс. Писался интересный текст (на профессиональную тему) и раздавался участникам, а они зачитывали его каждый в своей номинации ведущего. Один, как политические новости, другой, как спортивный комментатор, третий, как прогноз погды, четвёртый, как кулинарный рецепт, ещё какие-то брались номинации, но это можно самим додумать, если подойдёт идея.

----------


## Наташкин

*VanDerMade*, со скороговоркой классно, должно получиться :Yes4: 

*Ivica*, 


> интересный текст


Светлана, а текст был один на всех?
Думаю...думаю... думаю... Несколько вариантов надо опробовать на себе, а потом в народ.

----------


## Ivica

> Светлана, а текст был один на всех?


Да, в этом вся и суть. Он не должен быть затянутым и таким по содержанию, чтобы его и в пятый раз было интересно слушать в любой интерпритации, если не под хохот зрителей, то под улыбки точно.

----------


## VanDerMade

> ... текст ...зачитывали....Один, как политические новости, другой, как спортивный комментатор, третий, как прогноз погды, четвёртый, как кулинарный рецепт.....


 :Blink:  Что-то я с трудом себе представляю, как можно ОДИН текст "подать" в столь разных вариантах.... :Blink:

----------


## Ivica

> в столь разных вариантах..


Ирина, это типа как "В лесу родилась ёлочка" спеть на разные малодии, ну тоже старый, с бородой конкурс. :Grin:

----------


## Наташкин

> Что-то я с трудом себе представляю, как можно ОДИН текст "подать"


Такой вариант возможен если 4, 5, участников, но нас их будет около 12.



> с бородой конкурс


ага с длинной  :Grin:

----------


## Ivica

*Наташкин*, всё равно тут просится какое-то разнооборазие жанров. Может попробовать первый текст пустить в стиле Петровской эпохи, ну что-то типа царского указа и дальше по возрастающей во времени, до наших дней, с включением компьютерной терминологии.

----------


## Наташкин

> всё равно тут просится какое-то разнооборазие жанров


Да, я тоже так думаю, уже подыскиваю разные тексты, читаю всякие рассказы, монологи, прозу.

Спасибо, девочки.

----------


## Елена Ильина

Я тоже считаю, что нужно в разных жанрах подать один текст! Нас так учили в журналистике. Но это вариант! Можно использовать и разные тексты. Но здесь будет труднее сравнивать и оценивать!
Точность в сравнении!

А по поводу стилей указали верно! Но больше приближен к журналистике! Поэтому предлагаю приблизить к культуре!
Возьмите один текст и прочитают пусть:

1. Как пафосное сообщение!
2. Как детское мероприятие.
3. Молодёжное.
4. Повествовательно-рассудительное.
5. Развлекательно-неадекватное!

----------


## Наташкин

> Точность в сравнении!


Вот в этом, у меня и сомнения...как оценивать!?  Если один текст, то всё понятно, и оценить проще, но вопрос, как он будет восприниматься зрителями 12 раз?
А если тексты разные, то их нужно подбирать хотя бы, равноценными и равнозначными.

----------


## VanDerMade

> Ирина, это типа как "В лесу родилась ёлочка" спеть на разные мелодии...


Светлана, разные мелодии - это легко. Там, даже если ритмика не совпадает, получится узнаваемо и определённо.
А вот это твоё: *"текст ...зачитывали...Один, как политические новости, другой, как спортивный комментатор, третий, как прогноз погды, четвёртый, как кулинарный рецепт..."* - это далеко не каждому под силу. 
Ну, скажем, спорт и погоду, при определённом уровне артистичности, не сложно..., а попробуй-ка выдай ЛЕВЫЙ текст с интонациями диктора или полит.кора... тут уже талант надо иметь, имхо.
И уж про то, как изображается _кулинарный рецепт_....ахаха...ни разу не доводилось мне вслух рецепт для кого-то декламировать. КАК ЭТО??? Как это вообще звучит, в чём фишка? В оригинале-то не представляю, а тем более с левым текстом  :Blink: ))))

*Наташкин*, вот у *Елены Ильиной* более доступные для неподготовленного участника варианты прочтения предлагаемого текста:
1. Как пафосное сообщение!
2. Как детское мероприятие.
3. Молодёжное.
4. Повествовательно-рассудительное.
5. Развлекательно-неадекватное!

Мне кажется, если сделаете текст коротким и забавным, то 12 прочтений в 5-6 вариантах никому не наскучат. 
А оценивать как? Артистичность, креативность, речь, зрительские симпатии...

----------


## Натник

а может сделать так - рецепт зачитать как полит.новости, прогноз погоды - как спорт.новости, спорт.новости - как текст из "спокойной ночи, малыши"??? может бред? :Grin: 

ну например, 

в эфире "Кухонные новости" 
Основные темы выпуска -
1. Борщ, блюдо которое подается горячим
2. Салат "Оливье" -за и против
3. Сухофруктный компот  - до чего можно довести фрукты...

и все это в образе, с манерами ведущего новостных каналов :Yes4:

----------


## Инна М@г@д@н

очень огромное спасибо. давно искала что-нибудь в этом духе))) теперь знаю от чего оттолкнуться

----------


## Orel87

Ребят подскажите монолог ко дню учителя. Ни хиханьки-хаханьки, а серьезный. интересный монолог. Пожалуйста....

----------


## Гурка

> Конферанс
> для взрослых концертных программ
> 1. (Звучит небольшое музыкальное вступление, на авансцене двое ведущих.)
> 1-й. Здравствуйте! 
> 2-й. Здравствуйте! 
> Оба. Добрый вечер!
> 1-й. На старте: песни, танцы, частушки, джаз... 
> 2-й. Начинается встреча, долгожданная встреча, имя которой...
> Оба. «Веселый час»!
> ...


Спасибо! Прекрасный конферанс!

----------


## Orel87

*Нашим женщинам*


Женщины, подруги, дамы и девушки! В чем радость и прелесть встреч с вами? Почему вы созданы такими? Нежная кожа, эти глаза, эти зубы и волосы, которые пахнут дождем. Этот носик и суждения по различным вопросам. Товарищи женщины, дамы и девушки! Назад! Вы уже доказали, вы можете лечить, чинить потолки, собирать аппараты, прокладывать кабель. Хватит!

Назад! Обратно! В поликлиниках женщины, в гостиницах женщины, в цехах женщины. Где же прячутся эти бездельники? Она ведет хозяйство, она прописывает мужа и сидит в техническом совете. Она и взрослеет раньше и живет дольше. У нас в новых районах одни старушки, где же старики?.. А вот бездельничать не надо, будем долго жить. Пьем, курим, играем в домино, объедаемся, валяемся на диванах, а потом к ним же в претензии - мало живем. Морщины в тридцать, мешки у глаз в тридцать пять, животы в сорок. 
Кто нами может быть доволен? Только добровольцы. Лев пробегает в день по пустыне сотни километров. А волк? Все носятся по пустыне, ищут еду. Поел лежи. А у нас поел - лежи, не успел - лежи... У льва есть мешки под глазами? Имей он брюхо, от него бы сбежала самая унылая, самая дряхлая лань. 
Они, конечно, зарабатывают больше нас, наши женщины, с этим мы уже смирились. Они выглядят лучше, с этим мы тоже смирились. Они одеваются красивее. Сейчас мы пытаемся что-то предпринять - надо, кружевные воротнички, броши на шее... Но куда?! С лысиной на голове и брошью на шее далеко не уйдешь. А какие у нас походки от долгого лежания на диванах и сидения в кресах на работе?! Вы видели эти зады, черпающие землю?.. А зубы от курения, потребления соленого, сладкого, горького и противного. А глаза, в которых отражается только потолок. 
Наши милые дамы, наше чудо, наше украшение. Вставать рано, собирать детей и этого типа на работу. Самой на бегу проглотить маленький кусочек, успеть причесаться, кое-что набросать на лицо. Прийти на работу и выглядеть. И в обед занять очередь в четырех местах и все успеть. И прибежать домой, накормить детей и этого типа. И бежать, и вытирать, и шить, и починять. А утром будильник только для тебя. Для тебя будильник, как для тебя огонь плиты, для тебя толпа и давка, для тебя слова, шипящие сзади. А ты поправишь прядку и бегом. И любят тебя как раз не за это. К этому привыкли. Любят за другое - за кожу твою, ресницы твои, за губы, и слабость, и нежность твою. И тебе еще надо умудриться, пробегая в день пятьдесят километров, остаться слабой. И ты умудряешься. Пойди пойми, что главное. И я тебя люблю за все. Только прошу, остановись на бегу - на работе, дома, встань спокойно, посмотри в зеркало, поправь что-то в лице. Чуть сделай губы, чуть глаза, реснички вперед и наверх, покачайся на красивых ногах и опять... А мы ждем тебя. Ждем всюду. С букетом и без. Со словами и молча. На углу и дома. Приходи! И в дождь и в снег... И не все ли равно!.. 

_Михаил Жванецкий_

----------

вера денисенко (09.11.2016)

----------


## Белая галка

Мужчины за рулём        Н.Коростелева

Ой, сейчас столько развелось мужчин за рулём! Я когда еду – если вижу рядом мужик едет – я стараюсь держаться подальше. Ну, не дано! Как говорится, за рулём мужик – это не езда.
Нет, ну вы видели как они ездиют? Мигает правым поворотом – поворачивает направо, мигает левым – налево. А где загадочность? Где фантазия? Где волнующая интрига?
Вот я – мигаю правым поворотом, а поворачиваю куда? (из зала голоса: «Налево») Щас! Вообще никуда не поворачиваю. Я просто грудью задела поворотник, когда наклонялась потому что я там внизу колготки зашивала.
А мужчинам я б вообще права не давала. Ездят как попало..
Вот на дороге специально линии нарисовали – нет, они между линиями ездят. Вот я правильно ездию – я по линиям! Вот как нарисовано – я еду. А мужиков бесит, что едет грамотный человек – они начинают сигналить, бибикать, обганивают меня всё время!
Вот, мужчины в зале есть? Поднимите руку, кто на машине сюда приехал! Вам не стыдно? Как вы ездите? Вы только мешаетесь на дороге. Нормальным женщинам проехать не даёте.
Нет, ну вы видели как они рулят? Руки неухоженные! Ногти в ужасном состоянии. Кутикула, вообще, заросла! Разве можно такими руками ездить? Вот я – отличный водитель. (показывает руки) У меня руки всегда в порядке. А чтобы ногти не сломать, я вот так ездию. (Показать как ездить с нарощенными ногтями) А гудю я локтем. Уже весь локоть прогудела.
Мужчины, вы меня извините, конечно, но вы как водители – ноль. Вообще не ваша тема. Вы же трУсы… Перед препятствием обязательно тормозите... Ночью фары включаете. Чё, темноты боитесь?! Мне один говорит – почему вы едете ночью без фар – вас же никто не видит! Я говорю – а я не хочу, чтоб меня видели – я сегодня плохо накрашена.
Мальчики, лапоньки мои, не надо вам за руль. Уже никакие нервы не выдерживают с вами на одной дороге ездить.
Вот это чё за явление? Понацепляют фонариков мигающих на крышу, и ездиют! Меня один такой остановил с фонариками, спрашивает: Какой у вас тормозной путь? Я говорю - весь мой жизненный путь был тормозной. Потом говорит – вы вообще, знаете, что такое ПДД? Я говорю – Па-дэ-дэ – это в балете. Па-дэ-дэ из балета "Щелкунчик"… Это вот так. (танцует)
Мужчины, извините, конечно, но машину вам доверять нельзя. Вот стоит мужская машина – сразу видно что мужская. Всё убого: передняя витрина пустая – не на что посмотреть – ни собачек, ни зайчиков. Вот у меня висят плюшевые игрушки, ёлочные с Нового года, мишки, календари наклеены с кошечками. Правда, дороги ничерта не видно… А на что там смотреть на дороге? На этих дураков за рулём?
Вчера один мне едет навстречу, у него фары мигают. У второго тоже фары мигают. И у третьего фары мигают! Я сразу газанула, чтоб от этих придурков побыстрее уехать, а за поворотом – не поверите кто там прятался! Милиция! Не, ну, хоть бы кто предупредил!
Я когда вижу за рулём мужчину, я действую по принципу – дай дорогу дураку. Но они, почему-то мне сами дорогу дают.
Ну, мужчины, ну, правда, стыдно так ездить. Вот, мужчина, он же как въезжает в гараж? Каждый раз обязательно открывает ворота. А где разнообразие?
Ой, мальчики… А как вы паркуетесь?! Прямо, втиснется между машинами, травинки не помнет! Ну, хоть бы киоск какой-то зацепил, заборчик опрокинул…
Вот я въезжаю на парковку, мне говорят – Наталья Владимировна, идите домой, мы сами вашу машину поставим. А то после вас это битое стекло подметать, столбы восстанавливать, соседние машины в металлолом сдавать…
Мальчуганы, есть же много разных занятий – садоводство, кулинария. Ну, машины – ну, не лезьте вы туда – это наше.
Берите пример как женщина водит! Вы при повороте забываете включать поворотник – это неправильно. Вот я утром выехала, сразу включила поворотник – и только вечером выключила.
А на заправке что они делают? Подъезжают, втыркивают этот… пюстолет – главное, всё время в одно и то же место. Знают куда втыркивать. Ну, скучно, мальчики.
Вот подруга моя, Ирка – она никак не может понять куда втыркивать. То в багажник зальёт, то в салон – то себе в сумочку… Профи.
Мужчины, раз вы уж полезли на дорогу, так покупайте хоть нормальные тачки.
А то вчера смотрю – едет, один. Главное, одет так модно – в такой оранжевой жилеточке… А машина у него – кошмар! Два такие огромных чугунных колеса – одно спереди, другое сзади. Как две бочки. Едет - еле плетётся. Я говорю – у тебя, чё, денег нет резину купить – чё ты на дисках ездиешь? Чё ты вообще сюда заехал – видишь, тут асфальт делают! Ой, мужчины, я с вас умираю… И, главное, номеров нет, наверное, угнал. Ну, дурак! Столько тачек красивых, он эту угнал. Без резины.
А некоторые дураки покупают себе эти грузовики здоровые – с прицепом вот-такенным… Куда они их на ночь ставят? Это ж какая должна быть ракушка!
Нет, парни, я к вам прекрасно отношусь. Но на дороге вы – лишние. Вы даже ориентироваться не умеете. Я тут одного спросила, как проехать в Московскую область. Он говорит – едешь по МКАДу до конца. Ну, я 4 дня ехала, думаю – где же этот конец, наверное, проехала. Развернулась, обратно поехала искать. Так и не нашла. И только потом мне сказали, что МКАД – он бесконечный!
Нет, я, конечно, тоже не идеальный водитель. У меня есть маленький недостаток…. Ну, совсем маленький. Путаю газ и тормоз.
Зато мама у меня – водитель от Бога! Вот кому дано, так дано! Она недавно врезалась в будку ГАИ, оттуда инспектор вылезает, говорит – вы что, забыли куда едите? Она говорит – а я вообще забыла, что я еду!
Так что, мальчики, сидите дома, за руль не лезьте! И дайте дорогу нам – настоящим мастерам вождения!

----------

Crystal (22.05.2016), Gabava (24.08.2019), gomz-larisa (19.03.2021), Варшава (04.07.2018), Гульнур (28.02.2016), Ириначка (22.01.2016)

----------


## Белая галка

Вот такую заставочку перед песней для бабушек использовали

Кто такая бабушка?

из сочинения третьеклассницы:

"Бабушка - это такая женщина, у которой нет своих детей. 
Она любит маленьких девочек и мальчиков, которые дети других людей.
Дедушка - это тоже бабушка, только мужчина. Он ходит гулять с мальчиками, и они разговаривают о рыбалке и других вещах.
Бабушкам ничего не надо делать, только приходить в гости. Они старые, и поэтому им нельзя бегать и много прыгать. Но они могут отвести нас на ярмарку и у них должно быть много денег, чтобы покатать нас на карусели. 
Если они гуляют, то они останавливаются, чтобы посмотреть на всякие вещи, например, на красивые листья или на гусениц.
Они никогда не говорят: "Пошли быстрее". Они носят очки и могут вынимать свои зубы. 
Бабушки не должны быть очень умными, только отвечать на такие вопросы, как "Почему собаки гоняют кошек?" или "Где у человека голова?"
Когда они читают нам книжки, они ничего не пропускают и не говорят, что эту сказку мы уже читали.
Каждый должен стараться, чтобы у него была бабушка, потому что они единственные взрослые, у которых ЕСТЬ СВОБОДНОЕ ВРЕМЯ ДЛЯ ДЕТЕЙ!

----------

Олюр (11.05.2020), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Orel87

Люблю серьезные монологи. В прошлом году долго искал монолог про учителей. Больше всего понравился - М. Жванецкий "Учителю".


*Учителю*

**Hidden Content: To see this hidden content your post count must be 10 or greater.**

Борис Ефимович Друккер, говорящий со страшным акцентом, преподаватель русского языка и литературы в старших классах, орущий, кричащий на нас с седьмого класса по последний день, ненавидимый нами самодур и деспот, лысый, в очках, которые в лоб летели любому из нас. Ходил размашисто, кланяясь в такт шагам. Бешено презирал все предметы, кроме своего.
– Бортник, вы ударник, он не стахановец, он ударник. Он кошмарный ударник по своим родителям и по моей голове. И если вас не примут в институт, то не потому, о чем вы думаете, кстати, «потому, о чем» – вместе или раздельно? Что ты скажешь? Получи два и думай дальше.
– Этот мальчик имеет на редкость задумчивый вид. О чем вы думаете, Лурье? Как написать «стеклянный, оловянный, деревянный»? Вы думаете о шахматах: шах – мат. Вы мне – шах, я вам – мат. Это будет моя партия, я вам обещаю. И вы проиграете жизнь за вашей проклятой доской.
– Повернись. Я тебе дал пять. О чем ты с ним говоришь? Он же не знает слова «стреляный». Не дай бог, вы найдете общий язык. Пусть он гибнет один.
– Внимание! Вчера приходила мама Жванецкого. Он переживает: я ему дал два. Он имел мужество сказать маме. Так я тебе дам еще два, чтоб ты исправил ту и плакал над этой. Посмотри на свой диктант. Красным я отмечал ошибки. Это кровавая, простреленная в шести местах тетрадь. Но я тебе дал три с плюсом, тебе и маме.
– Сейчас, как и всегда, я вам буду читать сочинение Григорьянца. Вы будете плакать над ним, как плакал я.
– Мусюк, ты будешь смотреть в окно после моей гибели, а сейчас смотри на меня до боли, до слез, до отвращения!
Борис Ефимович Друккер! Его брат, литературный критик, был арестован в 48-м или в 47-м. Мы это знали. От этого нам было тоже противно: брат врага народа.
Борис Ефимович Друккер, имевший в классе любимчиков и прощавший им все, кроме ошибок в диктанте.
Борис Ефимович Друккер, никогда не проверявший тетради. Он для этого брал двух отличников, а уж они тайно кое-кому исправляли ошибки, и он, видимо, это знал.
Борис Ефимович Друккер брызгал слюной сквозь беззубый рот – какая жуткая, специфическая внешность.
Почему он преподавал русскую литературу? Каким он был противным, Борис Ефимович Друккер, умерший в пятьдесят девять лет в 66-м году. И никто из нас не мог идти за гробом – мы уже все разъехались.
Мы собрались сегодня, когда нам – по сорок. «Так выпьем за Бориса Ефимовича, за светлую и вечную память о нем», – сказали закончившие разные институты, а все равно ставшие писателями, поэтами, потому что это в нас неистребимо, от этого нельзя убежать. «Встанем в память о нем, – сказали фотографы и инженеры, подполковники и моряки, которые до сих пор пишут без единой ошибки. – Вечная память и почитание. Спасибо судьбе за знакомство с ним, за личность, за истрепанные нервы его, за великий, чистый, острый русский язык – его язык, ставший нашим. И во веки веков. Аминь!»

----------

Irenka-da (02.11.2017)

----------


## Orel87

*И.А. Бунин. "Митина любовь".* 

Митя лежал на спине, положив нога на ногу, а руки под голову, дико уставившись в черную соломенную крышу, с которой падали крупные ржавые капли. Потом скулы его стискивались, брови начинали прыгать. Он порывисто вскакивал, вытаскивал из кармана штанов уже сто раз прочитанное, испачканное и измятое письмо, полученное вчера поздно вечером, - привез землемер, по делу приехавший в усадьбу на несколько дней, - опять, в сто первый раз, жадно пожирал его: 
«Дорогой Митя, не поминайте лихом, забудьте, забудьте все, что было! Я дурная, я гадкая, испорченная, я недостойна вас, но я безумно люблю искусство! Я решилась, жребий брошен, я уезжаю - вы знаете с кем... Вы чуткий, вы умный, вы поймете меня, умоляю, не мучь себя и меня! Не пиши мне ничего, это бесполезно!» 
Дойдя до этого места, Митя комкал письмо и, уткнувшись лицом в мокрую солому, бешено стискивая зубы, захлебывался от рыданий. Это нечаянное ты, которое так страшно напоминало и даже как будто опять восстанавливало их близость и заливало сердце нестерпимой нежностью, - это было выше человеческих сил! А рядом с этим ты - это твердое заявление, что даже писать ей теперь бесполезно! О, да, да, он это знал; бесполезно! Все кончено и кончено навеки! 
Эта боль, была так сильна, так нестерпима, что, не думая, что он делает, не сознавая, что из всего этого выйдет, страстно желая только одного - хоть на минуту избавиться от нее и не попасть опять в тот ужасный мир, где он провел весь день и где он только что был в самом ужасном и отвратном из всех земных снов, он нашарил и отодвинул ящик ночного столика, поймал холодный и тяжелый ком револьвера и, глубоко и радостно вздохнув, раскрыл рот и с силой, с наслаждением выстрелил...

----------

Crystal (02.03.2016), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Orel87

*Светлана Алексиевич. "Цинковые мальчики". Монолог Гранатометчика.* 

Пуля натыкается на человека, ты слышишь – его не забыть, ни с чем не перепутать – характерный мокрый шлёпок. Знакомый парень рядом падает лицом вниз, в едкую, как пепел, пыль. Ты переворачиваешь его на спину: в зубах зажата сигарета, которую только что дал ему… Она ещё горит… Первый раз действуешь как во сне: бежишь, тащишь, стреляешь, но ничего не запоминаешь, после боя не можешь рассказать. Все будто за стеклом… Как страшный сон видишь. От испуга просыпаешься, а вспомнить ничего не можешь. Чтобы испытать ужас, оказывается, надо его запомнить, привыкнуть к нему. Через две – три недели от тебя прежнего ничего не остаётся, только твоё имя. Ты - это уже не ты, а другой человек. И этот человек при виде убитого уже не пугается, а спокойно или с досадой думает о том, как будет его стаскивать со скалы или тянуть по жаре на себе несколько километров. Этот человек не представляет, а уже знает, как пахнут на жаре вывернутые внутренности, как не выстирывается запах человеческого кала и крови… Как в грязной луже расплавленного металла скалятся обгоревшие черепа – будто несколько часов тут не кричали, а смеялись, умирая. Ему знакомо обострённое и чужое возбуждение при виде убитого: не меня! Это так быстро происходит. Вот такое превращение. Очень быстро. Почти со всеми. 
Для людей на войне в смерти нет тайны. Убивать – это просто нажимать на спусковой крючок. Нас учили: остаётся живым тот, кто выстрелит первым. Таков закон войны. «Тут вы должны уметь две вещи - быстро ходить и метко стрелять. Думать буду я», - говорил командир. Мы стреляли, куда нам прикажут. Я был приучен стрелять туда, куда мне прикажут. Стрелял, не жалел никого. Мог убить ребёнка. Ведь с нами там воевали все: мужчины, женщины, старики, дети. Идёт колонна через кишлак. В первой машине глохнет мотор. Водитель выходит, поднимает капот… Пацан, лет десяти, ему ножом – в спину… Там, где сердце. Солдат лёг на двигатель… Из мальчишки решето сделали… Дай в тот миг команду, превратили бы кишлак в пыль… Каждый старался выжить. Думать было некогда. Нам же по восемнадцать – двадцать лет. К чужой смерти я привык, а собственной боялся. Видел, как от человека в одну секунду ничего не остаётся, словно его совсем не было. И в пустом гробу отправляли на родину парадную форму. Чужой земли насыпят, чтобы нужный вес был… 
Хотелось жить… Никогда так не хотелось жить, как там. Вернёмся из боя, смеёмся. Я никогда так не смеялся, как там. Старые анекдоты шли у нас за первый сорт. Вот хотя бы этот. 
"Попал фарцовщик на войну. Первым делом выяснил, сколько чеков стоит один пленный «дух». В восемь чеков оценён. Через два дня стоит пыль возле гарнизона: ведёт он двести пленных. Друг просит: «Продай одного… Семь чеков дам». – «Что ты, дорого. Сам за девять купил». 
Сто раз будет кто-нибудь рассказывать, сто раз будем смеяться. Хохотали до боли в животах из-за любого пустяка. 
О деньгах говорили много. Больше, чем о смерти. Я ничего не привёз. Осколок, который из меня вытащили. И все. Брали фарфор, драгоценные камни, украшения, ковры… Кто на боевых, когда ходили в кишлаки… Кто покупал, менял… Рожок патронов за косметический набор – тушь, пудра, тени для любимой девушки. Патроны продавали варёные… Пуля варёная не вылетает, а выплёвывается из ствола. Убить ею нельзя. Ставили ведра или тазы, бросали патроны и кипятили два часа. Готово! Вечером несли на продажу. Бизнесом занимались командиры и солдаты, герои и трусы. В столовых исчезали ножи, миски, ложки, вилки. В казармах недосчитывались кружек, табуреток, молотков. Пропадали штыки от автоматов, зеркала с машин, запчасти, медали… В дуканах брали все, даже тот мусор, что вывозился из гарнизонного городка: консервные банки, старые газеты, ржавые гвозди, куски фанеры, целлофановые мешочки… Мусор продавался машинами. Вот такая это была война…

----------

Crystal (02.03.2016), Irenka-da (19.06.2019), Shusteer (26.02.2016), вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Пижма (20.09.2017)

----------


## Натник

Коллеги! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, стихотворение для девочки 8 лет к 9 мая....Появилась у меня талантливая девочка-чтец, в этом году заняла на районном конкурсе 3 место, а на школьных 1...Нельзя упускать такой талант!!! :Grin:

----------


## Леди N

> Коллеги! Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, стихотворение для девочки 8 лет к 9 мая....Появилась у меня талантливая девочка-чтец, в этом году заняла на районном конкурсе 3 место, а на школьных 1...Нельзя упускать такой талант!!!


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138536
в разделе  НАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО=====ДВЕ ДЕВЧУШКИ ОТ  Ivica))))

----------

вера денисенко (09.11.2016), Натник (12.04.2016)

----------


## ВИКТОРИЯ В

> Конферанс
> для взрослых концертных программ


спасибо

----------


## SVK1982

До мурашек...

----------


## kucunychka

Здравствуйте, форумчане! В последнее время , по -моему, конферанс возвращается! Мы, как ведущие, должны делать подводки ко всем конкурсам и блокам, ведущие концертов все больше общаются с залами! Смотреть на это и слушать намного приятнее, чем просто обьявление номеров!

----------


## Скибыч

> Я предлагаю выкладывать те стихотворения,монологи,прозу которые пользовались успехом у зрителя на концертах...


Михаил Дудин "Соловьи"

О мертвых мы поговорим потом.
Смерть на войне обычна и сурова.
И все-таки мы воздух ловим ртом
При гибели товарищей. Ни слова

Не говорим. Не поднимая глаз,
В сырой земле выкапываем яму.
Мир груб и прост. Сердца сгорели. В нас
Остался только пепел, да упрямо

Обветренные скулы сведены.
Тристапятидесятый день войны.

Еще рассвет по листьям не дрожал,
И для острастки били пулеметы…
Вот это место. Здесь он умирал —
Товарищ мой из пулеметной роты.

Тут бесполезно было звать врачей,
Не дотянул бы он и до рассвета.
Он не нуждался в помощи ничьей.
Он умирал. И, понимая это,

Смотрел на нас и молча ждал конца,
И как-то улыбался неумело.
Загар сначала отошел с лица,
Потом оно, темнея, каменело.

Ну, стой и жди. Застынь. Оцепеней
Запри все чувства сразу на защелку.
Вот тут и появился соловей,
Несмело и томительно защелкал.

Потом сильней, входя в горячий пыл,
Как будто сразу вырвавшись из плена,
Как будто сразу обо всем забыл,
Высвистывая тонкие колена.

Мир раскрывался. Набухал росой.
Как будто бы еще едва означась,
Здесь рядом с нами возникал другой
В каком-то новом сочетанье качеств.

Как время, по траншеям тек песок.
К воде тянулись корни у обрыва,
И ландыш, приподнявшись на носок,
Заглядывал в воронку от разрыва.

Еще минута — задымит сирень
Клубами фиолетового дыма.
Она пришла обескуражить день.
Она везде. Она непроходима.

Еще мгновенье — перекосит рот
От сердце раздирающего крика.
Но успокойся, посмотри: цветет,
Цветет на минном поле земляника!

Лесная яблонь осыпает цвет,
Пропитан воздух ландышем и мятой…
А соловей свистит. Ему в ответ
Еще — второй, еще — четвертый, пятый.

Звенят стрижи. Малиновки поют.
И где-то возле, где-то рядом, рядом
Раскидан настороженный уют
Тяжелым громыхающим снарядом.

А мир гремит на сотни верст окрест,
Как будто смерти не бывало места,
Шумит неумолкающий оркестр,
И нет преград для этого оркестра.

Весь этот лес листом и корнем каждым,
Ни капли не сочувствуя беде,
С невероятной, яростною жаждой
Тянулся к солнцу, к жизни и к воде.

Да, это жизнь. Ее живые звенья,
Ее крутой, бурлящий водоем.
Мы, кажется, забыли на мгновенье
О друге умирающем своем.

Горячий луч последнего рассвета
Едва коснулся острого лица.
Он умирал. И, понимая это,
Смотрел на нас и молча ждал конца.

Нелепа смерть. Она глупа. Тем боле
Когда он, руки разбросав свои,
Сказал: «Ребята, напишите Поле —
У нас сегодня пели соловьи».

И сразу канул в омут тишины
Тристяпятидесятый день войны.

Он не дожил, не долюбил, не допил,
Не доучился, книг не дочитал.
Я был с ним рядом. Я в одном окопе,
Как он о Поле, о тебе мечтал.

И, может быть, в песке, в размытой глине,
Захлебываясь в собственной крови,
Скажу: «Ребята, дайте знать Ирине —
У нас сегодня пели соловьи».

И полетит письмо из этих мест
Туда, в Москву, на Зубовский проезд.

Пусть даже так. Потом просохнут слезы,
И не со мной, так с кем-нибудь вдвоем
У той поджигородовской березы
Ты всмотришься в зеленый водоем.

Пусть даже так. Потом родятся дети
Для подвигов, для песен, для любви.
Пусть их разбудят рано на рассвете
Томительные наши соловьи.

Пусть им навстречу солнце зноем брызнет
И облака потянутся гуртом.
Я славлю смерть во имя нашей жизни.
О мертвых мы поговорим потом.

Лев Ошанин "Волжская баллада"

Третий год у Натальи тяжелые сны,
Третий год ей земля горяча —
С той поры как солдатской дорогой войны
Муж ушел, сапогами стуча.
На четвертом году прибывает пакет.
Почерк в нем незнаком и суров:
«Он отправлен в саратовский лазарет,
Ваш супруг, Алексей Ковалев».
Председатель дает подорожную ей.
То надеждой, то горем полна,
На другую солдатку оставив детей,
Едет в город Саратов она.
А Саратов велик. От дверей до дверей
Как найти в нем родные следы?
Много раненых братьев, отцов и мужей
На покое у волжской воды.
Наконец ее доктор ведет в тишине
По тропинкам больничных ковров.
И, притихшая, слышит она, как во сне:
— Здесь лежит Алексей Ковалев.—
Нерастраченной нежности женской полна,
И калеку Наталья ждала,
Но того, что увидела, даже она
Ни понять, ни узнать не могла.
Он хозяином был ее дум и тревог,
Запевалой, лихим кузнецом.
Он ли — этот бедняга без рук и без ног,
С перекошенным, серым лицом?
И, не в силах сдержаться, от горя пьяна,
Повалившись в кровать головой,
В голос вдруг закричала, завыла она:
— Где ты, Леша, соколик ты мой?! —
Лишь в глазах у него два горячих луча.
Что он скажет — безрукий, немой!
И сурово Наталья глядит на врача:
— Собирайте, он едет домой.
Не узнать тебе друга былого, жена,—
Пусть как память живет он в дому.
— Вот спаситель ваш,— детям сказала она,—
Все втроем поклонитесь ему!
Причитали соседки над женской судьбой,
Горевал ее горем колхоз.
Но, как прежде, вставала Наталья с зарей,
И никто не видал ее слез…
Чисто в горнице. Дышат в печи пироги.
Только вдруг, словно годы назад,
Под окном раздаются мужские шаги,
Сапоги по ступенькам стучат.
И Наталья глядит со скамейки без слов,
Как, склонившись в дверях головой,
Входит в горницу муж — Алексей Ковалев —
С перевязанной правой рукой.
— Не ждала? — говорит, улыбаясь, жене.
И, взглянув по-хозяйски кругом,
Замечает чужие глаза в тишине
И другого на месте своем.
А жена перед ним ни мертва ни жива…
Но, как был он, в дорожной пыли,
Все поняв и не в силах придумать слова,
Поклонился жене до земли.
За великую душу подруге не мстят
И не мучают верной жены.
А с войны воротился не просто солдат,
Не с простой воротился войны.
Если будешь на Волге — припомни рассказ,
Невзначай загляни в этот дом,
Где напротив хозяйки в обеденный час
Два солдата сидят за столом.

Светлана Одинокая "Фотография..."

Фотография вложена в старую книжку
И забыта среди пожелтевших страниц.
Невысокий, в шинели, какой-то парнишка,
Улыбаясь, глядит из-под длинных ресниц.

Карандашная надпись: «Зима, сорок третий»,
И, чуть ниже, другая: «Погиб как герой»…
Сколько их – безымянных героев – на свете,
Сколько их никогда не вернулось домой!..

Им бы жить без забот, и дружить, и влюбляться,
Только вдруг в летний день объявили войну.
И они, взяв винтовки, в свои восемнадцать,
Шли на фронт – погибать, защищая страну…

Сколько судеб не сложено, песен не спето,
Сколько жен, матерей оставалось без сна…
Так зачем же, зачем в это страшное лето
Вдруг на нашей земле появилась война?!

Из учебника вновь оживает картинка,
Раздвигая границы событий и дат.
Словно в память о прошлом, со старого снимка
Улыбаясь, глядит незнакомый солдат.

Он – герой. Это значит, что он не сдавался,
Это значит, ни шагу не сделал назад.
Может быть, он в окопе один оставался,
Прикрывая собой отступавший отряд,

Может, в грохоте хриплом немецких орудий
Батальон за собою в атаку повел…
Только он не вернулся, как многие люди –
Те, кто с этих боев никогда не пришел.

Пусть нам дорого слишком досталась свобода,
Тем ценнее она для живущих сейчас.
И листок пожелтевший – забытое фото –
Будто памятник всем, кто сражался за нас.

Они отдали жизни, чтоб мир продолжался,
Наступала весна, было пение птиц,
Чтоб мальчишка другой в объектив улыбался
И смущенно глядел из-под длинных ресниц.

Сергей Викулов "Что тебе купить"

…А мы, с войны пришедшие солдаты,
мы хорошо запомнили две даты:
во-первых, это день девятый мая,
тот самый долгожданный день, когда
закончилась вторая мировая,
ну а для нас — кровавая страда.
Мы вылезли из танков, из окопов:
за нами, оглянулись — пол-Европы!
И белый плеск “знамен”
с перил балконных…
Немало с той поры минуло лет,
но День Победы помним мы!
Как помним
и день отмены карточек на хлеб.
…В канун, должно, работали пекарни
всю ночь.
И вот с утра прибег я с парнем,
сынком,
ему тогда годочков восемь,
пожалуй, было…
Хлеба — завались!
А грузчики, глядим, еще подносят…
И вот мы до прилавка добрались…
— Ну, сколько вам? — спросила Кузьминишна.
— Две, — говорю ей, — две… не будет лишка. —
Не верю в счастье, брат ты мой, робею,
нежданную смахнул слезинку с век…
И чувствую себя я перед нею
как попрошайка, нищий человек.
Сую бумажку: — Две… не будет лишка. —
и слышу, что-то шепчет мне сынишка
и дергает тайком за край одёжки:
— Ой, пап! Ну, пап, купи еще одну! —
Трепещет весь, как воробей у крошки:
наголодался с матерью в войну.
И я обрел себя. Картуз на ухо:
— Ну что тебе еще купить, Колюха?
Вон пряники, конфетки…
На потребу
тебе и Ваське с Нинкою как раз…
Давай решай! —
А он в ответ мне:
— Хлеба! —
с буханок не сводя голодных глаз.
— Ну вот какой ты глупый…
Хочешь сушки?
Вон — кругленькие... Или же игрушки
посмотрим… Ну-ка! Эх, такие мне бы
тогда, когда я бегал в первый класс!
Так что тебе купить, сыночек?
— Хлеба! —
сказал он, не сводя с буханок глаз.
Я растерялся:
— Экой ты упрямый!
А хочешь карандаш, красивый самый?..
Не хочешь? Зря! Завидовали все бы!
Я, батька твой, такого не имел…
Так что ж тебе купить-то, парень?
— Хлеба! —
сказал он в третий раз.
И заревел.
С тех пор живет в душе моей забота,
когда наступит время обмолота.
Посматриваю часто я на небо,
на ржи, на ячменя вкруг деревень…
И вспоминаю:
Хлеба!.. Хлеба! Хлеба! —
сыночка просьбу
в праздничный тот день.

----------

Elena_privat (10.02.2018), Диковина (23.05.2018), Натник (29.03.2019)

----------


## Рамоновна

Делали на 9 мая такой номер: взяли эти два стихотворения и чтецы - мать и сын - читали его по куплету. получился своего рода диалог на расстоянии. кое-какие куплеты убрали.

*вот оригиналы
*

Сынок родной!
По радио узнали,
Что ты здоров и крепко бьешь врагов.
Соседи заходили, поздравляли,
Все говорят: – Ванюшка-то каков!

Вот это, говорят, действительно геройство:
Трех гадов заколоть, а двух живьем поймать!
А мне, признаться, только беспокойство,
Да что поделаешь: на то ведь я и мать.

Все думаю и сердцем все болею
По материнской слабости своей…
Ты береги себя, но бей злодея!
Как мать прошу: врага покрепче бей!

Отец, как все. Вчера пришел с работы,
Прочел газету, стукнул кулаком.
– Эх, говорит, и мне на фронт охота.
Пойти бы тоже следом за сынком.

Я, говорит, на немца зуб имею.
За две войны немало их побил.
А бить по ним я и в очко сумею,
Я трехлинейную еще не позабыл!..

Вчера у нас Катюша ночевала.
Хлеб убирают. Скоро молотьба.
Такой пшеницы – сроду не бывало!
Богатые, хорошие хлеба.

Катюша-то в колхозе заправилой —
Степан Петров ушел служить на флот.
Она его в бригаде заменила,
Командует теперь на полный ход.

– Мы, говорит, такие строим планы:
Сдать государству урожай сполна
И если что… всем вместе в партизаны, —
Бить Гитлера. Пусть сдохнет, сатана!..

Марусю не узнать. Шинель надела
И санитаркой в госпиталь пошла.
А я не против, раз такое дело —
Сестрой и я в гражданскую была.

Белье стирала, раны бинтовала.
Кладу повязку, а сама в слезах.
Дежурила, ночей недосыпала,
И оживали люди на глазах.

Сынок родной! За Родину сражайся!
Не трусь в бою! Не забывай писать!
И поскорей с победой возвращайся!
От всех привет.
Целую крепко.
Мать.

-----------------------------------------------------------
Родная мать!
Твое письмо простое
Мне принесли вчера, но лишь сейчас
На берегу речушки, после боя,
Его прочесть сумел я в первый раз.


И я тобой горжусь, моя родная,
Твой гнев к врагам мне хорошо знаком.
Вы там – в тылу, а я на фронте знаю,
За что дерусь гранатой и штыком.


В полях колхозных золотому житу
Под сапоги фашистские не лечь.
Сожжем зерно! Но не дадим бандиту
Из нашей ржи хлебов себе напечь.


Ты обо мне по радио слыхала
И думала: храбрец – Ванюшка твой.
А ведь таких, как я, у нас немало.
Здесь что ни час, то подвиг боевой.


И нету в том особого геройства,
Что сделал я, ведя свой первый бой.
Здесь все бойцы одно имеют свойство:
И побеждать, и жертвовать собой.


Наш командир – любимец нашей роты,
Наш политрук от нас неотделим.
Во всех делах видна его забота,
В огонь и в воду мы пойдем за ним!


И обо мне, прошу тебя, мамаша,
Ты не болей ни сердцем, ни душой.
Вернусь домой в семью большую нашу —
На весь колхоз закатим пир горой.


Приеду я с ребятами своими,
Прошедшими сквозь дым и шквал огня,
Ты познакомишься с орлами боевыми
И ты их примешь так же, как меня.


Спасибо за письмо, за нежность и за ласку.
Послание свое заканчивать спешу.
Идет обстрел. Надеть придется каску,
А я на ней ответ тебе пишу.


Не знаю срока, скоро ли приеду,
Но день придет, мы разобьем врагов!
И с фронта к вам я привезу победу.
Привет родным.
Ваш сын Иван Рябков.

*а вот - такая же пара стихов*

*Письмо сына к матери с фронта* 

Здравствуй, матушка, родная!
Не писал тебе давно.
Я не знаю здесь ни края,
Ни того, что суждено...

Хоть свободны мы, хоть смелы,
Хоть врагов готовы бить,
Хоть мы братья, хоть мы целы,
Нелегко солдатам жить.

Но не важно, вам ведь хуже
Там в безведеньи сидеть.
Как ты, мама? Маше лучше?
Ей не надобно болеть.

Ты про батюшку слыхала?
Я в другой зачислен полк.
Ты о нём письмо читала?
Как он пал? Когда умолк?

Знаю, мама, как вам тяжко,
Но победа уж близка!
Пали здесь отец и Пашка...
Слишком плата велика.

Обо мне не беспокойся,
Наша цель - вас защитить,
И грядущего не бойся,
Сможем мы врага сломить!

А сейчас письмо кончаю.
Не позволят уж писать.
Мама, милая...
Скучаю...
                         Твой Иван.
Прошу лишь ждать. 


*Письмо-ответ матери к сыну на фронт*

Здравствуй!
 Здравствуй, Ваня, милый!
Немец, слышно, всё стрелял.
Всё молю, чтоб легкокрылый
Ангел пред тобой стоял!

Знаю про отца, Ванюша.
Он, должно быть, в плен попал.
Но не мог он... Милый, слушай,
Я не верю, что он пал.

А об нас ты не тревожься.
Коль вы с Машенькой со мной,
Коль ты, друг мой, улыбнёшься,
С всякой справимся бедой!

Вести с фронта часто ходят,
Но всё больше об одном:
Наши воины отходят,
Атакуют всё тайком...

Но у вас всё по-иному,
Верно, каждый вечер бой.
Помни, Ваня, ту икону
Ты носи всегда с собой.

А Машуне много лучше,
Так уж рвётся написать.
Мы теперь живём, где глуше,
Тяжко только письма слать.

Друг мой, Ваня наш любимый,
Не тревожься! Защищай
Край наш тихий, край родимый.
Не скажу тебе: "Прощай"!

Ваня, видит наш Всевышний,
Наш заступник... Под Москвой
Генерал с тобою бывший
О тебе сказал: "Герой!"

Не могу писать я больше.
Тут и Машенька со мной.
Только просим: ты поскорше
Возвращался, Вань, домой!

Как сказал сейчас бы Паша:
"Ваня, поспешим домой!"
И как шепчет ныне Маша:
"Возвращайся, наш родной!.."

----------

Irenka-da (06.02.2018), Варшава (04.07.2018), Кoshka-мр-р (06.10.2018), Натник (01.04.2019), Пижма (27.09.2018), Скибыч (06.02.2018)

----------


## Irenka-da

Спасибо, за "Письма...", а можно автора узнать?

----------


## Рамоновна

*Irenka-da*, 

первая пара-Сергей Михалков
вторая - АННА ПОПЫХОВА

----------

Кoshka-мр-р (06.10.2018)

----------


## HarmanKardon

> Спасибо, за "Письма...", а можно автора узнать?


Да, а кто автор? самому интересно...

----------


## Скибыч

*HarmanKardon*, 
пост этажом...теперь уже двумя выше)))) да простят меня модераторы)))

----------


## Скибыч

Эдуард Асадов - Слово о любви

Любить — это прежде всего отдавать.
Любить — значит чувства свои, как реку,
С весенней щедростью расплескать
На радость близкому человеку.

Любить — это только глаза открыть
И сразу подумать еще с зарею:
Ну чем бы порадовать, одарить
Того, кого любишь ты всей душою?!

Любить — значит страстно вести бои
За верность и словом, и каждым взглядом,
Чтоб были сердца до конца свои
И в горе и в радости вечно рядом.

А ждет ли любовь? Ну конечно, ждет!
И нежности ждет и тепла, но только
Подсчетов бухгалтерских не ведет:
Отдано столько-то, взято столько.

Любовь не копилка в зашкафной мгле.
Песне не свойственно замыкаться.
Любить — это с радостью откликаться
На все хорошее на земле!

Любить — это видеть любой предмет,
Чувствуя рядом родную душу:
Вот книга — читал он ее или нет?
Груша... А как ему эта груша?

Пустяк? Отчего? Почему пустяк?!
Порой ведь и каплею жизнь спасают.
Любовь — это счастья вишневый стяг,
А в счастье пустячного не бывает!

Любовь — не сплошной фейерверк страстей.
Любовь — это верные в жизни руки,
Она не страшится ни черных дней,
Ни обольщений и ни разлуки.

Любить — значит истину защищать,
Даже восстав против всей вселенной.
Любить — это в горе уметь прощать
Все, кроме подлости и измены.

Любить — значит сколько угодно раз
С гордостью выдержать все лишенья,
Но никогда, даже в смертный час,
Не соглашаться на униженья!

Любовь — не веселый бездумный бант
И не упреки, что бьют под ребра.
Любить — это значит иметь талант,
Может быть, самый большой и добрый.

И к черту жалкие рассужденья,
Все чувства уйдут, как в песок вода.
Временны только лишь увлеченья.
Любовь же, как солнце, живет всегда!

И мне наплевать на циничный смех
Того, кому звездных высот не мерить.
Ведь эти стихи мои лишь для тех,
Кто сердцем способен любить и верить!

----------

Варшава (19.11.2018)

----------


## Скибыч

Готовили спектакль к 75-летию снятия блокады Ленинграда. Неожиданно открыл для себя нового(не слышал раньше) поэта. Юрий Воронов.
СОТЫЙ ДЕНЬ  
Вместо супа — бурда из столярного клея,
Вместо чая — заварка сосновой хвои. 
Это б всё ничего, только руки немеют, 
Только ноги становятся вдруг не твои. 

Только сердце внезапно сожмётся, как ёжик, 
И глухие удары пойдут невпопад… 
Сердце! Надо стучать, если даже не можешь. 
Не смолкай! Ведь на наших сердцах — Ленинград.

Бейся, сердце! Стучи, несмотря на усталость, 
Слышишь: город клянётся, что враг не пройдёт! 
…Сотый день догорал. Как потом оказалось, 
Впереди оставалось ещё восемьсот.

На его стихах о Ленинграде можно соорудить памятник этому великому городу. В виде литературно-музыкальной композиции.

----------

Crystal (26.05.2021), Варшава (29.01.2019), Ольга Усольцева (31.01.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

Наталия Прилепо. Возвращаюсь.

Если нет уже веры в чудо,
Если грусть мне сестрою стала,
Возвращаюсь туда, откуда,
Как река, я беру начало.

Ветер гладит полынь с крапивой.
Руки бабушки пахнут хлебом.
Для нее я  всегда красива,
Лучшей новостью пала с неба.

Будет плакать, обняв за плечи, 
Что я стала совсем худая,
Что все реже бывают встречи,
Не пишу. Извини, родная.

Прислонившись спиной к голанке,
Выпью чай из душицы с мёдом.
На залавке в стеклянной банке
Вишня кислая с огорода.

В печке старенькой борщ томится.
Выйду в сени, чуть скрипнет дверца.
Чёрный пёс в конуре ютится.
Я как будто оттаю сердцем.

Ночью месяц взойдет над крышей. 
Он подслушает сплетни кошек.
В тёмном подполе бродят мыши,
Роясь в ворохе хлебных крошек.

Но уж куплен билет обратно.
След во след за мной ходит тихо
И рычит, и ворчит невнятно
Одноглазое, злое Лихо.

----------

Алла и Александр (12.02.2019), Варшава (14.02.2019), Ольга Усольцева (13.02.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

День Победы
 Я рад, что знают все про этот день. 
Мне горестно, что есть такая дата.
 Ведь сколько вас ушло в немую тень, 
Отчаянные в храбрости солдаты. 
Я вечно преклоняюсь перед теми, 
Кто долг храня Отчизну защищал, 
Не встал перед фашизмом на колени, 
Кто мира нарушителей карал. 
Немного их - героев поседевших -
Почтить друзей погибших собралось. 
И у могил, от бремени осевших, 
Теперь горит гвоздики алой гроздь.
Мы свечи зажигаем в память павших
 В боях с врагом и в мирные года. 
И пусть сквозь годы, поколенья наши, 
Горит Победы красная звезда. (Алексей Лобанов)﻿

----------

Crystal (15.01.2020), Алла и Александр (03.04.2019), Рамоновна (08.04.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

Эдуард Асадов - Когда мне встречается в людях дурное

Когда мне встречается в людях дурное,
То долгое время я верить стараюсь,
Что это скорее всего напускное,
Что это случайность. И я ошибаюсь.

И, мыслям подобным ища подтвержденья,
Стремлюсь я поверить, забыв про укор,
Что лжец, может, просто большой фантазер,
А хам, он, наверно, такой от смущенья.

Что сплетник, шагнувший ко мне на порог,
Возможно, по глупости разболтался,
А друг, что однажды в беде не помог,
Не предал, а просто тогда растерялся.

Я вовсе не прячусь от бед под крыло.
Иными тут мерками следует мерить.
Ужасно не хочется верить во зло,
И в подлость ужасно не хочется верить!

Поэтому, встретив нечестных и злых,
Нередко стараешься волей-неволей
В душе своей словно бы выправить их
И попросту "отредактировать", что ли!

Но факты и время отнюдь не пустяк.
И сколько порой ни насилуешь душу,
А гниль все равно невозможно никак
Ни спрятать, ни скрыть, как ослиные уши.

Ведь злого, признаться, мне в жизни моей
Не так уж и мало встречать доводилось.
И сколько хороших надежд поразбилось,
И сколько вот так потерял я друзей!

И все же, и все же я верить не брошу,
Что надо в начале любого пути
С хорошей, с хорошей и только с хорошей,
С доверчивой меркою к людям идти!

Пусть будут ошибки (такое не просто),
Но как же ты будешь безудержно рад,
Когда эта мерка придется по росту
Тому, с кем ты станешь богаче стократ!

Пусть циники жалко бормочут, как дети,
Что, дескать, непрочная штука - сердца...
Не верю! Живут, существуют на свете
И дружба навек, и любовь до конца!

И сердце твердит мне: ищи же и действуй.
Но только одно не забудь наперед:
Ты сам своей мерке большой соответствуй,
И все остальное, увидишь,- придет!

----------

Ольга Усольцева (05.04.2019)

----------


## Леди N

Наталья Бондарева
Странный дуэт

Чуть прикасаясь губами к засохшему хлебу,
Запах знакомый вдыхая до чёрных кругов,
Девочка в парке стояла - 
                           с глазами - в полнеба! -
Тихо дрожа от мороза, без слёз и без слов.

Из темноты незаметно щенок появился,
Вытянул морду и, глядя ей прямо в глаза,
Нет, не скулил - он как будто бы Богу молился,
Воздух глотая, и взглядом по хлебу скользя...

Глянула вниз, по-старушечьи губы поджала,
В зябкой ладони зажав драгоценный кусок,
Бросилась в сторону и, как могла, побежала...
Спал Ленинград. 
                   А чужой, ненавистный щенок

Лёг на живот и пополз по январскому снегу,
Жалко скуля, и надеясь беглянку догнать.
Та поскользнулась на льду и упала с разбегу,
Несколько раз попыталась подняться и встать,

Но, обессилев, вздохнула, свернулась клубочком,
Вспомнила бабушку, деда, сестрёнку и мать,
Крепко вцепившись в тот самый, заветный, кусочек,
Нет, не заплакала - Пушкина стала читать.

В воздухе таяла, таяла музыка строчек.
Злая луна почему-то мерцала свечой...
К жизни вернул её маленький тёплый комочек,
Громко сопел он и тыкался носом в плечо.

Из-под ресниц покатились солёные льдинки,
Тонкие руки на ощупь упрямца нашли,
Хлеб разломили и дали ему половинку,
К сердцу прижали и этим от смерти спасли...

Чуда не вышло. Нева подо льдом клокотала!
Но никого не шокировал странный дуэт:
Мёртвая девочка тихо спала у вокзала
С мёртвым щенком на руках. Занимался рассвет...

----------

вера денисенко (02.09.2019), Линдстедт (15.01.2020), Ольга Усольцева (05.04.2019)

----------


## Леди N

ЦВЕТЫ, КАК ЛЮДИ…

Киримизе Жане (перевод с адыгейского)

Я помню, будто было все вчера:
Далекий фронт и госпиталь походный.
На сломанную веточку похожа,
В палате умирала медсестра.

Была она белее, чем бинты.
Глаза, как тени на лице синели…
И мальчики в продымленных шинелях 
Ей после боя принесли цветы.

Откуда там, на выжженной земле,
Под пулями, под взрывами, откуда
Взялось это оранжевое чудо
На тоненьком изогнутом стебле?

На нестерпимой белизне бинтов – 
Два мака, пересаженные в каску.
И в мире лучше не было лекарства,
Нужнее и целебнее цветов!

Тогда я понял, как цветы сильны.
Они как нежность, как любовь,
как дети, -
Сильнее зла. Сильней всего на свете,
Сильнее смерти и сильней войны.

Цветы, как люди, на добро щедры.
И щедро нежность людям отдавая,
Они цветут, сердца отогревая,
Как маленькие теплые костры.

Я славлю тех, кто вырастил цветы, 
Как славят кузнеца или шахтера.
Я благодарен людям, у которых
Добры сердца и помыслы чисты.

----------

Crystal (15.01.2020), Ольга Усольцева (05.04.2019), Скибыч (05.04.2019)

----------


## Леди N

Эдуард Асадов «Баллада о друге»

Когда я слышу о дружбе твердой,
О сердце мужественном и скромном,
Я представляю не профиль гордый,
Не парус бедствия в вихре шторма,-
Я просто вижу одно окошко
В узорах пыли или мороза
И рыжеватого щуплого Лешку -
Парнишку-наладчика с "Красной Розы"...
Дом два по Зубовскому проезду
Стоял без лепок и пышных фасадов,
И ради того, что студент Асадов
В нем жил, управдом не белил подъездов.
Ну что же - студент небольшая сошка,
Тут бог жилищный не ошибался.
Но вот для тщедушного рыжего Лешки
Я бы, наверное, постарался!
Под самой крышей, над всеми нами
Жил летчик с нелегкой судьбой своей,
С парализованными ногами,
Влюбленный в небо и голубей.
Они ему были дороже хлеба,
Всего вероятнее, потому,
Что были связными меж ним и небом
И синь высоты приносили ему.
А в доме напротив, окошко в окошко,
Меж теткой и кучей рыбацких снастей
Жил его друг - конопатый Лешка,
Красневший при девушках до ушей.
А те, на "Розе", народ языкатый.
Окружат в столовке его порой:
- Алешка, ты что же еще неженатый? -
Тот вспыхнет сразу алей заката
И брякнет: - Боюсь еще... молодой...
Шутки как шутки, и парень как парень,
Пройди - и не вспомнится никогда.
И все-таки как я ему благодарен
За что-то светлое навсегда!
Каждое утро перед работой
Он к другу бежал на его этаж,
Входил и шутя козырял пилоту:
- Лифт подан. Пожалте дышать на пляж!..
А лифта-то в доме как раз и не было.
Вот в этом и пряталась вся беда.
Лишь "бодрая юность" по лестницам бегала,
Легко, "как по нотам", туда-сюда...
А летчику просто была б хана:
Попробуй в скверик попасть к воротам!
Но лифт объявился. Не бойтесь. Вот он!
Плечи Алешкины и спина!
И бросьте дурацкие благодарности
И вздохи с неловкостью пополам!
Дружба не терпит сентиментальности,
А вы вот, спеша на работу, по крайности,
Лучше б не топали по цветам!
Итак, "лифт" подан! И вот, шагая
Медленно в утренней тишине,
Держась за перила, ступеньки считает:
Одна - вторая, одна - вторая,
Лешка с товарищем на спине...
Сто двадцать ступеней. Пять этажей.
Это любому из нас понятно.
Подобным маршрутом не раз, вероятно,
Вы шли и с гостями и без гостей.
Когда же с кладью любого сорта
Не больше пуда и то лишь раз
Случится подняться нам в дом подчас -
Мы чуть ли не мир посылаем к черту.
А тут - человек, а тут - ежедневно,
И в зной, и в холод: "Пошли, держись!"
Сто двадцать трудных, как бой, ступеней!
Сто двадцать - вверх и сто двадцать - вниз!
Вынесет друга, усадит в сквере,
Шутливо укутает потеплей,
Из клетки вытащит голубей:
- Ну все! Если что, присылай "курьера"!
"Курьер" - это кто-нибудь из ребят.
Чуть что, на фабрике объявляется:
- Алеша, Мохнач прилетел назад!
- Алеша, скорей! Гроза начинается!
А тот все знает и сам. Чутьем.
- Спасибо, курносый, ты просто гений!-
И туча не брызнет еще дождем,
А он во дворе: - Не замерз? Идем!-
И снова: ступени, ступени, ступени...
Пот градом... Перила скользят, как ужи...
На третьем чуть-чуть постоять, отдыхая.
- Алешка, брось ты!
- Сиди, не тужи!.. -
И снова ступени, как рубежи:
Одна - вторая, одна - вторая...
И так не день и не месяц только,
Так годы и годы: не три, не пять,
Трудно даже и сосчитать -
При мне только десять. А после сколько?!
Дружба, как видно, границ не знает,
Все так же упрямо стучат каблуки.
Ступеньки, ступеньки, шаги, шаги...
Одна - вторая, одна - вторая...
Ах, если вдруг сказочная рука
Сложила бы все их разом,
То лестница эта наверняка
Вершиной ушла бы за облака,
Почти не видная глазом.
И там, в космической вышине
(Представьте хоть на немножко),
С трассами спутников наравне
Стоял бы с товарищем на спине
Хороший парень Алешка!
Пускай не дарили ему цветов
И пусть не писали о нем в газете,
Да он и не ждет благодарных слов,
Он просто на помощь прийти готов,
Если плохо тебе на свете.
И если я слышу о дружбе твердой,
О сердце мужественном и скромном,
Я представляю не профиль гордый,
Не парус бедствия в вихре шторма,-
Я просто вижу одно окошко
В узорах пыли или мороза
И рыжеватого, щуплого Лешку,
Простого наладчика с "Красной Розы"...

----------

Алла и Александр (09.04.2019), Ольга Усольцева (08.04.2019), Скибыч (05.04.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

Константин Симонов 
ОТКРЫТОЕ ПИСЬМО Женщине из г. Вичуга 
Я вас обязан известить,Что не дошло до адресата 
Письмо, что в ящик опустить Не постыдились вы когда-то. 
Ваш муж не получил письма, Он не был ранен словом пошлым, 
Не вздрогнул, не сошел с ума, Не проклял все, что было в прошлом. 
Когда он поднимал бойцов В атаку у руин вокзала, 
Тупая грубость ваших слов Его, по счастью, не терзала. 
Когда шагал он тяжело, Стянув кровавой тряпкой рану, 
Письмо от вас еще все шло, Еще, по счастью, было рано. 
Когда на камни он упал И смерть оборвала дыханье, 
Он все еще не получал, По счастью, вашего посланья. 
Могу вам сообщить о том, Что, завернувши в плащ-палатки, 
Мы ночью в сквере городском Его зарыли после схватки. 
Стоит звезда из жести там И рядом тополь -- для приметы... 
А впрочем, я забыл, что вам, Наверно, безразлично это. 
Письмо нам утром принесли... Его, за смертью адресата, 
Между собой мы вслух прочли -- Уж вы простите нам, солдатам. 
Быть может, память коротка У вас. По общему желанью, 
От имени всего полка Я вам напомню содержанье. 
Вы написали, что уж год, Как вы знакомы с новым мужем. 
А старый, если и придет, Вам будет все равно ненужен. 
Что вы не знаете беды, Живете хорошо. И кстати, 
Теперь вам никакой нужды Нет в лейтенантском аттестате. 
Чтоб писем он от вас не ждал И вас не утруждал бы снова... 
Вот именно: <<не утруждал>>... Вы побольней искали слова. 
И все. И больше ничего. Мы перечли их терпеливо, 
Все те слова, что для него В разлуки час в душе нашли вы. 
<<Не утруждай>>. <<Муж>>. <<Аттестат>>... Да где ж вы душу потеряли? 
Ведь он же был солдат, солдат! Ведь мы за вас с ним умирали. 
Я не хочу судьею быть, Не все разлуку побеждают, 
Не все способны век любить,-- К несчастью, в жизни все бывает. 
Ну хорошо, пусть не любим, Пускай он больше вам не нужен, 
Пусть жить вы будете с другим, Бог с ним, там с мужем ли, не с мужем. 
Но ведь солдат не виноват В том, что он отпуска не знает, 
Что третий год себя подряд, Вас защищая, утруждает. 
Что ж, написать вы не смогли Пусть горьких слов, но благородных. 
В своей душе их не нашли -- Так заняли бы где угодно. 
В отчизне нашей, к счастью, есть Немало женских душ высоких, 
Они б вам оказали честь -- Вам написали б эти строки; 
Они б за вас слова нашли, Чтоб облегчить тоску чужую. 
От нас поклон им до земли, Поклон за душу их большую. 
Не вам, а женщинам другим, От нас отторженным войною, 
О вас мы написать хотим, Пусть знают -- вы тому виною, 
Что их мужья на фронте, тут, Подчас в душе борясь с собою, 
С невольною тревогой ждут Из дома писем перед боем. 
Мы ваше не к добру прочли, Теперь нас втайне горечь мучит: 
А вдруг не вы одна смогли, Вдруг кто-нибудь еще получит? 
На суд далеких жен своих Мы вас пошлем. Вы клеветали 
На них. Вы усомниться в них Нам на минуту повод дали. 
Пускай поставят вам в вину, Что душу птичью вы скрывали, 
Что вы за женщину, жену, Себя так долго выдавали. 
А бывший муж ваш -- он убит. Все хорошо. Живите с новым. 
Уж мертвый вас не оскорбит В письме давно ненужным словом. 
Живите, не боясь вины, Он не напишет, не ответит 
И, в город возвратись с войны, С другим вас под руку не встретит. 
Лишь за одно еще простить Придется вам его -- за то, что, 
Наверно, с месяц приносить Еще вам будет письма почта. 
Уж ничего не сделать тут -- Письмо медлительнее пули. 
К вам письма в сентябре придут, А он убит еще в июле. 
О вас там каждая строка, Вам это, верно, неприятно -- 
Так я от имени полка Беру его слова обратно. 
Примите же в конце от нас Презренье наше на прощанье. 
Не уважающие вас Покойного однополчане. 
По поручению офицеров полка 
К. Симонов 
1943 ¶

----------

Irenka-da (19.06.2019), Алла и Александр (09.04.2019), Ольга Усольцева (08.04.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

Сергей Сухонин
Две сестры бежали от войны...

Две сестры бежали от войны –
Свете восемь, Кате три всего лишь…
Вот чуть-чуть еще, и спасены,
За холмом свои, а значит – воля.

Но рванула мина, сея смерть
Позади идущих дымно, гадко.
И один осколок долетел
И ударил младшей под лопатку.

Словно скрыть хотел преступный след
Миллиграмм горячего металла –
Ватник цел, и крови тоже нет,
Только сердце биться перестало.

Старшая сказала: «Хватит, Кать,
Ведь и мне приходится несладко.
Ручку дай, пора уже вставать,
Час еще, и будет все в порядке».

Но, увидев Катин взгляд пустой,
Света на мгновение застыла,
И, котомку выбросив с едой,
На плечо сестру свою взвалила.

И откуда силы в ней взялись,
Но она бежала и бежала…
Лишь когда увидела своих,
Пошатнулась и на снег упала.

Подошла к детишкам медсестра,
Маленькую Катю осмотрела
И сказала горестно: «Мертва»…
Света сразу в голос заревела.

«Нет, не надо, – разносился крик,-
Люди, люди, разве так бывает?...
Старший брат, Иван, в бою погиб…
Папу с мамой немцы расстреляли…

Почему так много в мире зла?...
Разве жизнь сестры моей – игрушка?»…
Медсестра за плечи увела
С поля восьмилетнюю старушку.

Ну, а Катю на руки поднял
Пожилой солдат из третьей роты.
«Внученька, – он только лишь сказал,-
Как же я тебя не уберег-то?»...

В небесах закаты жгут костры,
И ветра свои роняют вздохи,
Словно тихо плачут две сестры -
Искорки безжалостной эпохи.

----------

Ольга Усольцева (25.04.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

*Ирина Самарина-Лабиринт*
_Привыкайте счастливыми быть..._

Привыкайте счастливыми быть!
Просыпаться с улыбкой лучистой…
И со взглядом, по детскому, чистым,
Привыкайте друг друга любить…

Научитесь плохое не звать,
Предвещая заранее беды…
Вы ведите другие беседы…
Научитесь душой расцветать…

Привыкайте добро замечать
И ценить то, что жизнью даётся…
И за счастьем бежать не придётся…
Будет счастье за вами бежать!

Научитесь подвоха не ждать
От людей незнакомых и близких…
Ведь у всех, у высоких, и низких
Есть желание – счастье познать…

Привыкайте не злиться на зло,
А рискните помочь, разобраться…
Если кто-то вдруг начал кусаться,
Значит, в чём-то ему не везло…

Научитесь прощенья просить
И прощать… Вам судьба улыбнётся.
И весна в вашу душу вернётся!
Привыкайте счастливыми быть…

Очень много прекрасных стихов у этого автора.

----------

Irenka-da (19.06.2019), zizi (23.06.2019), Алла и Александр (10.01.2020), Варшава (26.05.2019), Ольга Усольцева (25.04.2019)

----------


## Скибыч

Скорее тост, чем конферанс)))

_Благодарность
Наталья Дроздова_
Спасибо всем, кто нам мешает,
Кто нам намеренно вредит,
Кто наши планы разрушает
И нас обидеть норовит!

О, если б только эти люди
Могли понять какую роль
Они играют в наших судьбах,
Нам причиняя эту боль!

Душа, не знавшая потери,
Душа, не знавшая обид,
Чем счастье в жизни будет мерить?
Прощенья радость с чем сравнит?

Ну, как мудреть и развиваться
Без этих добрых злых людей?
Из ими созданных препятствий
Возникнут тысячи идей,

Наполненных добром и светом!
И повторю я им сто раз:
«СПАСИБО ВАМ за всё за ЭТО,
Ну, что б мы делали без ВАС???»

----------

Алла и Александр (10.01.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

Никогда раньше не слышал...

Андрей Макаревич

Я не видел войны, я родился значительно позже,
Я ее проходил и читал про нее с детских лет.
Сколько книг про войну, - где как будто все очень похоже, -
Есть и это и то, только самого главного нет.

Я не верю певцам на эстрадах, украшенных светом,
Сомневаюсь в кино, - там в кино все уж очень цветно.
Кто всерьез воевал почему-то не любит об этом,
Может быть от того, что об этом в словах не дано.

Только слышишь, - звучит, проступает из стен Ленинграда,
Тихо-тихо поет и в тебе, и во мне, и вокруг.
Может быть про войну слишком много и громко не надо,
Чтобы ревом фанфар не спугнуть, не убить этот звук.

Сорок раз был январь, сорок раз праздник первого снега,
Сорок раз таял снег, отступая с приходом весны.
Сорок лет – это миг, это даже еще не полвека,
Как недолго пока удавалось прожить без войны...

----------

Crystal (09.02.2020), Алла и Александр (10.01.2020), Варшава (10.01.2020), Рамоновна (10.01.2020)

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Никогда раньше не слышал...
> 
> Андрей Макаревич
> 
> Я не видел войны, я родился значительно позже,
> Я ее проходил и читал про нее с детских лет.
> Сколько книг про войну, - где как будто все очень похоже, -
> Есть и это и то, только самого главного нет.
> 
> ...


А я это стихотворение несколько раз использовала в сценариях, но не знала, что автор Макаревич.

----------


## Скибыч

Юрий Аруцев

Который год лежу я здесь, на рубеже,
И тишина у нас, и пули не свистят,
Не жмусь к земле, и страха нет уже.
А как я дрался – гильзы подтвердят.

Винтовочка – со мной! Все эти годы
Лежит подружкой рядом, под рукой.
Берёзки русские над нами хороводы
Выводят тихо летнею порой.

Окопчик мой, сравнявшийся с землёю,
Наверно, не найти теперь, как и меня.
Свое последнее пристанище родное
Я выкопал с любовью, не спеша.

Я из него равнял свой счёт с фашизмом,
Смотря в прицел, как в поле из окна,
И мне казалось, что под небом чистым
Царят по-прежнему и мир, и доброта.

Как будто не в прицел, а в школьное окно,
Смотрю во все глаза на нашу Сашку!
Я приглашу её, наверное, в кино,
Поймав в ответ улыбку нараспашку!

Мы что-то думали о жизни и мечтали.
Я маму вспомнил и сестру мою.
По каске новенькой осколки запевали
Дурными соловьями песнь свою.

Но вот уж началось! Как будто не со мною.
Откуда этот страх, что аж дрожит рука?
Я делаю движение простое
И клацаю затвором, чуть дыша.

Как быстро началось! Уже среди разрывов
Я вижу цепь людей. Нет, не людей – врагов!
А в голове безудержным мотивом
Мелькают образы прадéдов и отцов.

Наверное, им тоже было страшно.
Но ведь не так, как мне теперь, сейчас.
Как хочется, как хочется обратно
В ту юность, не прожитую – для нас!

Ах, батя, родненький! Ты видишь – я не трушу
В мой первый в жизни самый страшный бой,
Хотя навыворот вытягивает душу
Летящих мин нетерпеливый вой.

Попал в прицел во всем зелёном парень –
Он, видно, тоже маму вспоминал.
Упал, взмахнув, как крыльями, руками,
И гильза первая ушла к моим ногам.

Ещё вложил я за соседа – тот, что справа!
Из гильзы струйкой, как душа – дымок...
Сосед, что слева, то ли Ваня, то ли Слава,
Молчит, закончив первый бой не в срок.

Ведь утром же мы с ним ещё курили
Впервые в жизни, кашлем заходясь.
Не став мужчинами, о женщинах шутили,
Как девушке, Отчизне поклонясь.

Одна обойма кончилась! Другая!
Равняю счёт за тех и за других,
Не веря всё ещё, не понимая,
Как гаснет пламя жизней молодых!

Ещё один! Ещё один завален!
Придёт ли бою этому конец?!
Не знаю, но моим свинцом завален 
Немецких рыцарей зелёный молодец!

Скользит ладонь с приклада от крови.
Моя ль она, а может быть, чужая,
Поди ж теперь, попробуй разбери –
Не до того! И разница какая!

Людская кровь, кровавая руда,
Над ней трудились сотни поколений,
Течёт рекой широкой в никуда.
Не дай Господь – в беспамятство забвений!

И вдруг – разрыв! Осколочек лихой
В лицо вонзился, пробежав в висок,
Промчался раскалённою струёй,
Вмиг оборвав, что я любил и мог.

И темнота. И ночь. Я терпеливый.
Так, день за днём, пришёл и век другой.
Я был убит без боли. Я счастливый.
Жаль, был коротким этот первый бой!

Семидесятая весна встречает нас!
Опять тепло и вишни зацвели,
А мы лежим, не беспокоя вас,
Почти что рядом с жизнью, но – вдали.

Как долго ждём, что вынесут и нас...
Своих давно ведь немцы унесли.
И гансов тех, убитых мной за вас,
Они уж точно в списки занесли.

Поёт семидесятая весна
На все лады, от мира ошалев,
А среди нас такая тишина – 
Не выскажу, навеки онемев.

Мой медальон, наполненный водою,
Лежит поодаль, мне видать его –
Зарос дернóм, засыпался листвою.
Навряд ли, братцы, вам найти его.

Без суеверий я успел его заполнить
И буквы выводил, как в классе, в аккурат.
Всё образы родных пытаюсь вспомнить –
А всё обрывки памяти летят...

У немцев медальоны – это сила!
А наш – дерьмо. Чуть что – прощай навек.
Хоть смерть нас одинаково косила,
Да наш пропал безвестным человек.

Безвестный медальон, как без вести пропавший,
Родителям бойца уже не принесут.
Пустышки мёртвые – на миллионы павших.
Что проку в том, что их теперь найдут?

Мне повезло – я словно невредимый.
А чуть подальше – страшно говорить –
Сестричку нашу так накрыло миной,
Что не найдёте, что и хоронить.

Она Ерастова с "нейтралки" дотащила!
Комбата нашего, а он уж неживой.
У девочки – откуда взялась сила?!
Для них обоих был последним бой...

Меня ж нашли, считай, почти случайно.
Парнишка, как и я, лет двадцати
Присел на край и щупом ткнул нечайно,
Попав в меня – не в мину, в мать ити!

Вы б аккуратней, пацаны, по нам ходили!
Здесь их полно, прошедших через ствол,
Здесь больше нас снарядов находили,
На этом поле – смерти вечный стон.

Тут этого добра средь нас навалом,
И кучами, и россыпью лежат,
Земля спеклася кровью и металлом –
А ты лопатой тычешь наугад!

Из года в год, а рвёт над нашим лесом
Протяжным эхом разрывной хлопок,
И чья-то жизнь с печальным интересом
Душой упрётся в неба потолок...

Который год лежу я здесь, на рубеже.
И тишина у нас... И пули не свистят...
Не жмусь к земле – я сам земля уже.
А как я дрался – гильзы подтвердят.

Семидесятый год выпускников – 
Ребят и девочек, счастливых и живых!
А я не вижу снов, не слышу слов – 
Ни одноклассников, ни близких, ни родных...

Не век же коротать под снегом и дождями –
Придёт черёд когда-нибудь и мой,
И пропоёт родными соловьями
Салют солдатский над моей главой!

А вам твердят упорно на исходе века,
Что мы как будто плохо воевали,
Что командиры не щадили человека
И что кроваво-долго отступали.

Упорно вам твердят – мы плохо воевали –
Отцам и жёнам, вашим малым детям!
Что будто Родину проспали-прозевали!
Я – мёртвый. Я за всех отвечу этим.

Чу! звякнула лопатка! в сантиметре!
Эх, не нашли сегодня... Завтра подберут.
Нас много на прострельном этом метре.
Ребята! Черти! Тут я! Тут я!! Тут!!!

Вдруг, чувствую, меня уже находят!
Вот моего плеча едва коснулся щуп,
Я вижу – ослепительное солнышко восходит!
Как радостно, что люди здесь живут!

Как хорошо, что вместе нас сложили!
Вот рядом Ваня, Женька и Асхат.
Как много нас! Как много нас побили!
Глянь в небеса – журавлики летят!

Как хорошо, что нас не разлучили –
Мы погибали вместе, вместе и лежим.
Вы бы за нас письмишко сочинили
Всем-всем родителям, ушедшим и – живым!

Ну, наконец-то, люди, я отвоевался.
Окоп оставил свой – и на века
Живым для всех! для всех живым остался,
Исполнив долг военный до конца!

2011 г., Ярославль

----------

Crystal (09.02.2020), Ольга Усольцева (22.01.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

Услышал несколько строк в рекламе к фильму "Коридор бессмертия", "загуглил". Поискал на форуме - нет. А может неправильно искал...Но все равно оставлю здесь.

Ольга Берггольц

…Я говорю с тобой под свист снарядов,
угрюмым заревом озарена.
Я говорю с тобой из Ленинграда,
страна моя, печальная страна…
Кронштадтский злой, неукротимый ветер
в мое лицо закинутое бьет.
В бомбоубежищах уснули дети,
ночная стража встала у ворот.
Над Ленинградом – смертная угроза…
Бессонны ночи, тяжек день любой.
Но мы забыли, что такое слезы,
что называлось страхом и мольбой.
Я говорю: нас, граждан Ленинграда,
не поколеблет грохот канонад,
и если завтра будут баррикады –
мы не покинем наших баррикад.
И женщины с бойцами встанут рядом,
и дети нам патроны поднесут,
и надо всеми нами зацветут
старинные знамена Петрограда.
Руками сжав обугленное сердце,
такое обещание даю
я, горожанка, мать красноармейца,
погибшего под Стрельною в бою:
Мы будем драться с беззаветной силой,
мы одолеем бешеных зверей,
мы победим, клянусь тебе, Россия,
от имени российских матерей.
22 августа 1941

----------

Алла и Александр (20.01.2020), Варшава (21.01.2020), Ольга Усольцева (22.01.2020), Олюр (11.05.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

Михаил Исаковский. Старик.

У вырванных снарядами берёз
Сидит старик, а с ним собака рядом.
И оба молча смотрят на погост
Каким-то дымным, невесёлым взглядом.

Ползёт туман. Накрапывает дождь.
Над мёртвым полем вороньё кружится…
— Что, дедушка, наверно, смерти ждёшь?
Наверно, трудно с немцами ужиться?

Старик помедлил. Правою рукой
Сорвал с куста листочек пожелтелый.
— В мои года не грех и на покой,
Да, вишь, без нас у смерти много дела.

Куда ни глянь — лютует немчура,
Конца не видно муке безысходной.
И у меня вот от всего двора
Остался я да этот пёс голодный.

И можно ль нам такую боль стерпеть,
Когда злодей всю душу вынимает?..
В мои года не штука помереть,
Да нет, нельзя — земля не принимает.

Она — я слышу — властно шепчет мне:
«Ты на погосте не найдёшь покоя,
Пока в привольной нашей стороне
Хозяйничает племя нелюдское.

Они тебе сгубили всю семью,
Твой дом родной со смехом поджигали;
Умрёшь — могилу тихую твою
Железными затопчут сапогами…»

И я живу. Своим путём бреду,
Запоминаю — что и где творится,
Злодействам ихним полный счёт веду, —
Он в час расплаты может пригодиться.

Пускай мне тяжко. Это ничего.
Я смерть не позову, не потревожу,
Пока врага, хотя бы одного,
Вот этою рукой не уничтожу.

----------

Алла и Александр (30.01.2020), Ольга Усольцева (31.01.2020), Олюр (11.05.2020)

----------


## Скибыч

Сергей Михалков.
Данила Кузьмич (1944)

Немножечко меньше их, чем Ивановых,
Но все-таки много на свете Смирновых:
Смирновы - врачи и Смирновы - шоферы,
Радисты, артисты, танкисты, шахтеры,
Швецы, кузнецы, продавцы, звероловы,
Смирновы - певцы и поэты Смирновы,
Есть дети Смирновы и взрослые тоже,
И все друг на друга ничуть не похожи:
Веселые, мрачные, добрые, злые,
Смирновы - такие, Смирновы - сякие.

Один из Смирновых попал в эту книжку.
Приехал я раз в небольшой городишко,
На карте отмечен он маленькой точкой -
Географ ему не поставил кружочка.
В том городе были: аптека и баня,
Больница и школа, и парк для гулянья,
Некрасова улица, площадь Толстого,
Базар и вокзал пароходства речного.

Но самое главное в городе этом
Был выросший за год и пущенный летом,
Кругом огорожен стеной здоровенной,
Завод номерной. Очень важный. Военный.
Из не пробиваемой пулями стали
В три смены он делал для танков детали.

И я вам хочу рассказать про Смирнова,
Который вставал в половине шестого,
Который, с трудом подавляя зевоту,
Садился в трамвай и спешил на работу,
Где восемь и десять часов, если надо,
Работал как мастер шестого разряда.

Я шел по заводу, вдруг слышу: - Здорово! -
Вот так в первый раз я услышал Смирнова.
«Здорово!» - хотел я кому-то ответить,
Кого не успел еще даже заметить.
- Что ходишь? Что смотришь? - послышалось
              снова.
И тут в первый раз я увидел Смирнова.

Я знал, что бывают какие-то гномы,
Которые людям по сказкам знакомы.
Я помню, что слышал однажды от сына,
Что жил человечек смешной - Буратино,
Которого ловкий топор дровосека
Из чурки простой превратил в человека.
Но в жизни своей не встречал я такого,
Как этот Смирнов, человечка живого!

В большой, не по росту, казенной тужурке,
В огромной ушанке из кроличьей шкурки,
В таких сапожищах, что я испугался,
Стоял человечек и мне улыбался.
- Как звать? - я спросил.
- По работе кто знает, -
Ответил малыш, - Кузьмичом называет.
Смирновым Кузьмой был покойный папаша,
Данила Кузьмич - будет прозвище наше.

- А сколько вам лет? - я спросил у Смирнова.
- Четырнадцать минуло двадцать восьмого, -
Сердито ответил он басом солидным
(Должно быть, вопрос показался обидным).
- Да ты не сердись!
- А чего мне сердиться! -
Кузьмич отмахнулся большой рукавицей. -
Таких-то не мало у нас на заводе.
И ростом другие поменее вроде!

Мы шли с Кузьмичом корпусами завода,
И нас проверяли у каждого входа,
У каждого выхода нас проверяли -
Мы оба свои пропуска предъявляли.
- Куда мы идем? - я спросил у Смирнова,
Но я из ответа не понял ни слова.

Гудели динамо - жуки заводные,
Шуршали, как змеи, ремни приводные.
И масло машинное ниточкой тонкой
Тянулось без устали над шестеренкой.
И падали на пол, цепляясь друг к дружке,
Витые стальные, блестящие стружки.
И нужные танкам стальные детали
Со звоном одна за другой вылетали.

И вот наконец мы дошли до плаката:
«Берите пример со Смирнова, ребята!
В тылу не расходится дело со словом,
На фронте танкисты гордятся Смирновым!»

А сам мужичок с ноготок знаменитый
По шумному цеху шагал деловито.
И кто мог подумать, что в эту минуту
Его вспоминали в сражении лютом!

Смирнов по-хозяйски зашел за решетку,
Умело взял в руки железную щетку,
Протер этой щеткой поверхность металла.
Как зеркало, сразу она засияла.
- Включайте рубильник. Готово? - Готово! -
И я за работой увидел Смирнова.
И понял я, что никакой Буратино
Не смог бы стоять возле этой машины
И что никакие волшебники-гномы,
Которые людям по сказкам знакомы,
Которые силой чудесной владеют,
Творить чудеса, как Смирнов, не сумеют.
И я, человек выше среднего роста,
Себя вдруг почувствовал карликом просто.

Прославим же юного мастерового:
Ткача, маляра, кузнеца и портного,
Сапожника, токаря и столяра.
Даниле Смирнову и прочим - УРА!

----------

Гумочка (18.03.2021)

----------


## Dyusha

Есть отличное стихотворение Роберта Рождественского "Базар того года". В прошлом году взяли с ним Гран-При на районном этапе конкурса чтецов и 3-е место - на областном.

*Базар? Базар!
Торговки
базлали:
"Сахарин фасованный!.."
"Целебная махра!.."
Чего только не было на этом базаре,
особенно
если в воскресенье,
с утра...
"Продам шинель новехонькую!
Сам бы носил - жалко!.."
"Брусничная настоечка! -
Лекарство от невзгод!.."
"А ну,
кому
шаньги!
Румяные шаньги!.."
"А вот чудо-мыло..."
"А вот костыль-самоход..."
"Прыгающий мячик - детишкам на забаву..."
"Валенки!
Валенки на любой мороз!.."

Продавал ругательства -
за полтинник пару -
чернявый хриповатый безногий матрос...
"Имеются ушанки.
Три кило ворсу...
Налетай, служивые!
Цена - пустяк..."
- А у вас, дедуся?..
- У меня фокусы..
- Что еще за новость?!
Как это?..
- А так...
Он прямо на булыжнике расстелил коврик.
Из собственного уха огурец извлек.
И в мутноватой лужице
среди арбузных корок
заплавал, заплескался серебряный малек...
А старичок выдергивал голубей из сумочки,
потом превратил полено
в заржавленную пилу...
Старичок старался!
Мелькали пальцы сухонькие...
"Э-гей!
Кому фокусы!
Недорого беру..."
Подходила публика.
Смеялись бабы в голос...

А мальчишка -
замерзший,
как громом поражен, -
вдруг сказал:
- Дедушка,
Продай мне..
фокус...
чтоб в конце фокуса...
папа...
пришел...
Старичок беспомощно пожал плечами.
Цвела победными лозунгами щербатая стена...
Люди оглянулись.
Люди замолчали...

Кончилась.
Кончилась.
Кончилась
война...*

----------

Crystal (26.05.2021), Варшава (21.04.2022)

----------

